# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bán - tái cơ cấu

## ppgas

Nhiều quá, linh tinh quá, bán bớt nhiều thứ giá hữu nghị... 
*A: Hộp số*


*1.)*	Hộp số hành tinh 1:15  Số 1, bên trái
	Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w	*giá 400K*


*2.)*	Hộp số hành tinh 1:25, hình giữa
	Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w	*giá 400K*


*3.)*  Hộp số 1:10 Toyo Seimitsu IMT Non-Backlash non-backlash, hình bên phải
Đầu vào 8, cốt đầu ra 14, dành cho servo Yaskawa 200w	*giá 400K*



*4.)*	Hộp số 1-15	Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm
              Đầu vào 14, ra 20	*giá 800* (không bao gồm động cơ)




*5.)* Hộp số 1:50 và 1:100	hộp số Harmonic, 1 con 1:100, 2 và con 1:50, có kèm động cơ step Vexta 5pha *giá 600k/1*





*B: Servo motor:*
*1.)* Mitsubishi AC servo 100W có hộp số  Takamura 1:12 (3 bộ) *giá 500K/1*

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp...


B2.) Mitsubishi AC servo 200W có thắng *giá 500k*




B3.)Mitsubishi AC servo 750W (gãy mất dây nối), còn chân như hình, đã test chạy ok	*giá 800k*




B4.) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W mất tem, đã test chạy ok	*giá 900k*


B5.)Mitsubishi AC servo 750W còn khá mới, có thắng- đã test ok	*giá 1200k*


B6.)Mitsubishi AC servo 750W còn rất mới, có hộp số Takamura 1:20, đã test ok	*giá 1600k*


Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn, 

Và còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

tiếp...
*C: Động cơ step* 
C1.) 3 con Động cơ bước 2 pha 1 của Mỹ, 2 của Ý như hình *150K/3*



C2.) 2 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 566-NAC	*200k/2*



C3.) 1 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta PK564AW-P25, hộp số 1:25, Có cơ cấu xoay mâm 90độ	*600K*






C4.) 2 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 564AW-N36 (hộp số 1:36)	*400K/1*



C5.) Alpha step ASD98AA-H100, có hộp số Harmonic 1-100	*900K*
C6.) Alpha step ASD98MC, có thắng	*700K*


Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
 Cảm ơn, 

 Và còn tiếp...

----------


## inhainha

Có motor yaskawa inbox cho mình với bác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

> *3.)*  Hộp số 1:10 Toyo Seimitsu IMT Non-Backlash non-backlash, hình bên phải
> Đầu vào 8, cốt đầu ra 14, dành cho servo Yaskawa 200w	*giá 400K*


Con này có rơ tí nào không đó ppgas, còn ngon thì mình đặt gạch nhá, cuối tuần ghé qua lấy, ở nhà mình có 1 con y chang nhưng bị lúc lắc nhẹ.

Đợt này thanh lý nhiều chắc đồ bị quăng ra sân hay sao ấy...  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác chủ cho em hỏi mấy em servo và step có drive ko ạ
thank

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

Đại Ca để em cái: "1 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta PK564AW-P25, hộp số 1:25, Có cơ cấu xoay mâm 90 độ" nhé, giống bị vợ la chật nhà nên thanh lý quá zậy anh  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Có motor yaskawa inbox cho mình với bác.


Không có inhainha ơi.




> Con này có rơ tí nào không đó ppgas, còn ngon thì mình đặt gạch nhá, cuối tuần ghé qua lấy, ở nhà mình có 1 con y chang nhưng bị lúc lắc nhẹ.
> 
> Đợt này thanh lý nhiều chắc đồ bị quăng ra sân hay sao ấy...


Không rơ, yên tâm anhsos.




> bác chủ cho em hỏi mấy em servo và step có drive ko ạ
> thank


Không có driver duytrungcdt ơi.




> Đại Ca để em cái: "1 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta PK564AW-P25, hộp số 1:25, Có cơ cấu xoay mâm 90 độ" nhé, giống bị vợ la chật nhà nên thanh lý quá zậy anh


Cái đó bác thuhanoi sở hữu rồi. Vợ nản, hết la nỗi rồi, mình tự thấy áy náy quá nên tẩu tán bớt  :Smile:  để có tí điểm hạnh kiểm  :Smile:

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác còn cái gì up tiếp cho anh em xem đi
thank

----------


## ketnoj

> Tiếp...
> 
> 
> B2.) Mitsubishi AC servo 200W có thắng *giá 500k*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B3.)Mitsubishi AC servo 750W (gãy mất dây nối), còn chân như hình, đã test chạy ok	*giá 800k*
> ...


B6 không hộp số giá bao nhiêu?Nếu ok mình lấy B6

----------


## ppgas

> B6 không hộp số giá bao nhiêu?Nếu ok mình lấy B6


Bác làm nguyên bộ luôn đi (10kg), tách ra hơi khó cho em vì hộp số khủng long đến 6,2kg lận, khó nhai quá. Nếu không hộp số, B3 hoặc B4 không được ah? Nếu động cơ không, *1100K*, bác thích thì xác nhận em tháo.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tình hình buôn bán tảo tần sáng giờ...  :Smile: 

*A	Hộp số* 
A1	Hộp số hành tinh 1:15	Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K	
A2	Hộp số hành tinh 1:25	Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w	*- xong*
A3	Hộp số 1:10	Toyo Seimitsu IMT Non-Backlash non-backlash, đầu vào 8, cốt đầu ra 14, dành cho servo Yaskawa 200w	[B]gạch anhcos[/B]
A4	Hộp số 1-15	Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K	
A5	Hộp số 1:50 và 1:100	hộp số hành Harmonic, 1 con 1:100, 2 và con 1:50, có kèm động cơ step Vexta 5pha	*- xong*

*B	Servo motor* 
B1	Mitsubishi AC servo 100W có hộp số  Takamura 1:12 (3 bộ)	- giá 500K/1
B2	Mitsubishi AC servo 200W khá mới có thắng - giá 500K/1	
B3	Mitsubishi AC servo 750W khá mới (gãy mất dây nối) - giá 800K	
B4	Mitsubishi AC servo 750W không có thắng (mất tem)	- giá 900K
B5	Mitsubishi AC servo 750W còn khá mới, có thắng- đã test ok - giá 1200K
B6	Mitsubishi AC servo 750W có hộp số  Takamura 1:20, còn rất mới, có hộp số Takamura 1:20, đã test ok - giá 1600K

*C	Động cơ step* 
C1	3 con Động cơ bước 2 pha 1 của Mỹ, 2 của Ý như hình - giá 150K/3	
C2	2 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 566-NAC - giá 200K/2	
C3	1 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta PK564AW-P25, hộp số 1:25, có cơ cấu xoay mâm 90độ"	*- xong*
C4	2 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 564AW-N36 (hộp số 1:36) - giá 400K/1
C5	Alpha step ASD98AA-H100, có hộp số Harmonic 1-100	*- xong*
C6	Alpha step ASD98MC, có hộp thắng	*- xong*

Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
 Cảm ơn, 

 Và còn tiếp...

----------


## maxx.side

Để coi và còn tiếp là ra cái gì, giống chơi lô tô quá...

----------


## ppgas

tiếp...
*C Động cơ step*
C7.) 	3 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 569-NAC (2) và NBC (1), còn khá mới, test chạy ngon lành - giá 300k/1





C8.) 	2 bộ Step 5 pha khủng (torque 6.1Nm, 2.8A) Vexta 5913H-NAC, còn khá mới, test chạy ok, bao gồm 2 driver Vexta UDK5128N, 2.8A - 2200k/1bộ






*D Linh tinh*
D1. Động cơ Vexta Induction không biết tại sao lại nằm ở nhà, bán luôn 200k.


D2.) Cái drilling/ tapping head 4 đầu ngậm dao 6mm (KOHORI multi spindle tapping heads) 1200k







Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
 Cảm ơn, 

 Và còn tiếp...

----------


## inhainha

Chắc bác này chịu khó ra bãi tìm đồ lắm nè. Quá trời đồ lỉnh kỉnh  :Big Grin: .

----------

ppgas

----------


## duytrungcdt

em gạch cái D2.) Cái drilling/ tapping head 4 đầu ngậm dao 6mm (KOHORI multi spindle tapping heads) 
bác cho em thêm thông số chút dc ko
có thể kẹp dao 8 ko?
khoảng cách nhỏ nhất 2 dao là bao nhiêu vậy
thank

----------


## thuhanoi

Ái chà đồ ngon chừ mới lên, ai mua cái D1 có cột theo cái đồng hồ kìa, lời to  :Big Grin: 
Đang ngứa ngáy với con A1  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

COn D1 là con này à bác?


Có đủ driver mới ngon  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

Vẫn còn tiếp, thì đợi tiếp  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## ketnoj

> Bác làm nguyên bộ luôn đi (10kg), tách ra hơi khó cho em vì hộp số khủng long đến 6,2kg lận, khó nhai quá. Nếu không hộp số, B3 hoặc B4 không được ah? Nếu động cơ không, *1100K*, bác thích thì xác nhận em tháo.


1100K OK Mình lấy

----------


## thuhanoi

Còn hộp số 500 mình lượm luôn cho gọn nhé - Đang trên đà khoái mua   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

đã bán động cơ thì cái hộp số để em nhé anh ba gác.

----------


## ppgas

> Còn hộp số 500 mình lượm luôn cho gọn nhé - Đang trên đà khoái mua





> đã bán động cơ thì cái hộp số để em nhé anh ba gác.


Cảm ơn.
Bác ketnoj đã đổi ý lấy luôn hộp số rồi các cụ ạh.
Cụ ketnoj lưu ý giúp là cái hộp giảm tốc màu đen nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật lại các bác 
*A Hộp số	*
A1) Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K 
A2) Hộp số hành tinh 1:25 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - xong
A3) Hộp số 1:10 Toyo Seimitsu IMT Non-Backlash non-backlash, đầu vào 8, cốt đầu ra 14, dành cho servo Yaskawa 200w *gạch anhcos*
A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 
A5) Hộp số 1:50 và 1:100 hộp số hành Harmonic, 1 con 1:100, 2 và con 1:50, có kèm động cơ step Vexta 5pha - xong

*B Servo motor* 
 B1) Mitsubishi AC servo 100W có hộp số Takamura 1:12 (3 bộ) - giá 500K/1
 B2) Mitsubishi AC servo 200W khá mới có thắng - giá 500K/1 
 B3) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W khá mới (gãy mất dây nối) - giá 800K 
 B4) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W không có thắng (mất tem) - giá 900K
 B5) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W còn khá mới, có thắng- đã test ok - giá 1200K
 B6 Mitsubishi AC servo 750W có hộp số Takamura 1:20, còn rất mới, có hộp số Takamura 1:20, đã test ok - giá 1600K - *gạch ketnoj*

*C Động cơ step	*
C1) 3 con Động cơ bước 2 pha 1 của Mỹ, 2 của Ý như hình - giá 150K/3 
C2) 2 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 566-NAC - giá 200K/2 - xong
C3) 1 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta PK564AW-P25, hộp số 1:25, có cơ cấu xoay mâm 90độ" - xong
C4) 2 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 564AW-N36 (hộp số 1:36) - giá 400K/1 - xong
C5) Alpha step ASD98AA-H100, có hộp số Harmonic 1-100 - xong
C6) Alpha step ASD98MC, có hộp thắng - xong
C7) 3 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 569-NAC (2) và NBC (1), còn khá mới, test chạy ngon lành - giá 300k/1 - xong
C8) 2 bộ Step 5 pha khủng (torque 6.1Nm, 2.8A) Vexta 5913H-NAC, còn khá mới, test chạy ok, bao gồm 2 driver Vexta UDK5128N, 2.8A - 2200k/1bộ


Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
 Cảm ơn, 

 Và còn tiếp...

----------


## elenercom

Viết tiếp tập 3 đê bác Trương ơi

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

Bộ C8 có phải là bộ mạnh nhất của Vexta sản xuất được không vậy mấy bác, có lẽ thua Trung Quốc nhỉ, thấy đò TQ có con đến 12Nm

----------


## ppgas

> Viết tiếp tập 3 đê bác Trương ơi


:) tiếp theo...
Con máy tiện mini Myford ML10 của Anh (Made in England) thiếu đồ, tính để âm mưu nhưng giờ hết thời gian rồi, bác nào có ham hố thì tiếp tục hoàn thiện em nó hoặc nâng lên CNC luôn.

Tổng chiều dài em nó 7 tất (0,7m), nặng chừng 45kg. Mâm cập max 3 tất.


Số còn lại có sao chụp vậy. 
Cái ụ bên cạnh gắn pulley motor được diy tại nhật, mua ngoài bãi Quốc lộ 1 theo máy.


Made in England nhé





Bản hoàn chỉnh của nó, các bác tham khảo ở đây:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/myfordml10/

Cuối cùng là giá, em mong muốn em nó ra đi với giá 6 triệu chẵn.

Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn, 

Và còn lại là mớ dụng cụ điện cầm tay ... 




Em sẽ liệt kê chi tiết trong topic cũ: các bác lại ghé ủng hộ khi nào thấy bài post mới nhé.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...-lua-cho-du-an

Trân trọng cảm ơn.

----------


## anhxco

cai nì là gì bác
có khoan bàn e gạch nhé bác, thanks

----------


## hitoshi88

inbox em giá máy vặn vít nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> em gạch cái D2.) Cái drilling/ tapping head 4 đầu ngậm dao 6mm (KOHORI multi spindle tapping heads) 
> bác cho em thêm thông số chút dc ko
> có thể kẹp dao 8 ko?
> khoảng cách nhỏ nhất 2 dao là bao nhiêu vậy
> thank


Em vừa kiểm tra xong, đầu ngậm dao chuẩn 6.8mm (không kẹp được dao 8), khoảng cách nhỏ nhất giữa 2 dao là 54mm.
Bác ok không thì em xác nhận gạch nhé.

Cảm ơn

----------


## inhainha

Buồn quá cái máy tiện thiếu cái mâm cặp với ụ chống tâm so với nguyên bản. Không là em hốt rồi

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Buồn quá cái máy tiện thiếu cái mâm cặp với ụ chống tâm so với nguyên bản. Không là em hốt rồi


Mâm cập mua không khó, chừng 1tr2 -1tr4 là có cái chừng 100mm, hàng cũ Nhật bãi. Tiện cái mặt bích gắn mâm cập thì ra thợ tiện.
Chống tâm khó kiếm cái đúng của nó, nhưng ít khi dùng, sau này diy  :Smile: 
Cái khó là bàn kẹp dao (ụ dao- tool post), em tài trợ cái này:

Kẹp được dao cạnh 12mm

Kiếm thêm cái cục sắt vuông (màu xanh) như này:


Hoặc: 

Hoặc:


Motor kéo thì con induction 300w, 3000rpm là bắt đầu nghịch được rồi bác  :Smile: 
Hệ pulley như trên là 4 cấp rồi lo gì nữa  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

Kẹt nhỉ. Mình ko đến xem trực tiếp được. Thôi bác cứ bán đi, nếu bán chưa được thì đầu tháng sau mình ghé xem xét mua máy.

----------

ppgas

----------


## duytrungcdt

kẹp đc đảo 6,8 thôi hả anh vậy thì bác gả em nó cho bác nào dùng đc nhé
em cần kẹp dao 8 mới dùng dc
bác inbox cho em con máy soi nhỏ cầm tay 220v và em máy đánh bóng nhé
thank

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> inbox em giá máy vặn vít nhé





> cai nì là gì bác
> có khoan bàn e gạch nhé bác, thanks


Em post bên kia rồi nhé bác, mời ghé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...4999#post44999 
Có cái khoan bàn cũ mua ngoài bãi, chân một nơi, đầu bãi khác nhưng lắp vừa và motor thử chạy ngon lành. Lắc đầu khoan không rơ nhé. Chấu kẹp 1.5-13mm, hành trình 65mm.
Bàn gá phôi và đế còn liền lạc, không sức mẻ. Tính để dùng nên đã sơn lại đầu và motor.

Em mua hết 1tr, sơn Kenny hết 500k (2 bình  :Smile:  :Smile: ), nếu bác không câu nệ vẻ bề ngoài, em để lại bác 1tr, vận chuyển ra ĐN bác cho thêm 100k.
Về chỉ câu dây điện là chạy thôi.

----------


## anhxco

motor e này khỏe k bác, e thig k câu nệ hình thức, mình mua dùng mà, miển sao dùng tốt là dc, mới lại cái đế gang hôm bữa e đặt bác còn đấy k ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> motor e này khỏe k bác, e thig k câu nệ hình thức, mình mua dùng mà, miển sao dùng tốt là dc, mới lại cái đế gang hôm bữa e đặt bác còn đấy k ạ?


Bữa trước sơn vô tình phủ luôn cái nameplate nên không biết, chỉ nhớ 100v AC, 200w, khoảng 1460rpm.
Bệ gang để đó từ bữa đến giờ. Bác rước đi em nhờ.

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác chủ có driver cho con mitsu 100w không em đang định kiếm 1 bộ ngâm cứu.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác chủ có driver cho con mitsu 100w không em đang định kiếm 1 bộ ngâm cứu.


Không có bác ah.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật những món còn lại:

A Hộp số 
A1) Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K


A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 



B Servo motor	
 B1) Mitsubishi AC servo 100W có hộp số Takamura 1:12 (3 bộ) - giá 500K/1


B2) Mitsubishi AC servo 200W khá mới có thắng - giá 500K/1 


B3) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W khá mới (gãy mất dây nối) - giá 800K 


B4) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W không có thắng (mất tem) - giá 900K


B5) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W còn khá mới, có thắng- đã test ok - giá 1200K




C Động cơ step 
 C1) 3 con Động cơ bước 2 pha 1 của Mỹ, 2 của Ý như hình - giá 150K/3 


C8) 2 bộ Step 5 pha khủng (torque 6.1Nm, 2.8A) Vexta 5913H-NAC, còn khá mới, test chạy ok, bao gồm 2 driver Vexta UDK5128N, 2.8A - 2200k/1bộ





D Linh tinh
D1. Động cơ Vexta BLDC không biết tại sao lại nằm ở nhà, bán luôn 200k.


Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

D2.) Cái drilling/ tapping head 4 đầu ngậm dao 6mm (KOHORI multi spindle tapping heads -1200k
Đính kèm 9498
Đính kèm 9499

Con máy tiện mini Myford ML10 của Anh (Made in England) thiếu đồ, tính để âm mưu nhưng giờ hết thời gian rồi, bác nào có ham hố thì tiếp tục hoàn thiện em nó hoặc nâng lên CNC luôn.
Tổng chiều dài em nó 7 tất (0,7m), nặng chừng 45kg. Mâm cập max 3 tất.
Đính kèm 9506


Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
 Cảm ơn,

----------


## anhxco

> Bữa trước sơn vô tình phủ luôn cái nameplate nên không biết, chỉ nhớ 100v AC, 200w, khoảng 1460rpm.
> Bệ gang để đó từ bữa đến giờ. Bác rước đi em nhờ.


Hì, ok bác!
Mấy hôm ni e có việc nên không online đc, TÌnh hình có chút thay đổi nên e xin lỗi bác không lấy cái bệ gang (  nhường lại cho mấy bác trước có hỏi  :Smile:  ), Bác cho e xin số TK nhé.
Có ngân hàng Đông Á là hay nhất, e khỏi mất công chạy ra ngoài ( Thằng Đông Á không chuyển liên ngân hàng đc  :Frown:  )
Thanks bác!

----------

ppgas

----------


## inhainha

ủa bác ba gác còn bệ gang nào vậy ? Cho xin hình và giá nó với bác

----------


## ppgas

> ủa bác ba gác còn bệ gang nào vậy ? Cho xin hình và giá nó với bác


Nó đây nè bác: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...kim-loai/page5 


Cụ CKD và NamCNC cũng muốn lấy nhưng anhxco đăng ký nên nó còn tới bây giờ. Bữa nào phi ra ĐN bắt đền ông anhxco cafe. :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## inhainha

> Nó đây nè bác: 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...kim-loai/page5 
> 
> 
> Cụ CKD và NamCNC cũng muốn lấy nhưng anhxco đăng ký nên nó còn tới bây giờ. Bữa nào phi ra ĐN bắt đền ông anhxco cafe.


Cái bệ này sao nó mấp mô vậy ta. Mình khoái cái bệ trong con C-frame của bác hơn

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật những món còn lại:
> 
> A Hộp số 
> A1) Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K
> Đính kèm 9689
> 
> A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 
> Đính kèm 9690
> Đính kèm 9691
> ...


Tình hình là mớ này còn lại, cập nhật lên cho anh em có nhu cầu.
Video test step khủng:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật những món còn lại:
> 
> A Hộp số 
> A1) Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K
> Đính kèm 9689
> 
> A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 
> Đính kèm 9690
> Đính kèm 9691
> ...


Cập nhật lại những mục đã xong tô màu đỏ như trên

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật những món còn lại:

*A Hộp số* A1) 

Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K


A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 



*B Servo motor*
B2) Mitsubishi AC servo 200W có thắng từ - giá 500K/1 


B3) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W đã test ok (gãy mất dây nối) - giá 800K - *còn 500k*


B4) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W đã test ok, không có thắng (mất tem) - giá 900K - *còn 700k*




B5) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W, có thắng- đã test ok - giá 1200K - *còn 1000k*



*C Động cơ step* 

C1) 3 con Động cơ bước 2 pha 1 của Mỹ, 2 của Ý như hình - giá 150K/3 - *còn 100k* 



C8) 2 bộ Step 5 pha (torque 6.1Nm, 2.8A) Vexta 5913H-NAC, còn khá mới, test chạy ok, bao gồm 2 driver Vexta UDK5128N, 2.8A - 2200k/1bộ *còn 2000k/1bộ*




Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn,

----------


## fanguangxing

> Cập nhật lại các bác 
> *A Hộp số	*
> A1) Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K 
> A2) Hộp số hành tinh 1:25 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - xong
> A3) Hộp số 1:10 Toyo Seimitsu IMT Non-Backlash non-backlash, đầu vào 8, cốt đầu ra 14, dành cho servo Yaskawa 200w *gạch anhcos*
> A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 
> A5) Hộp số 1:50 và 1:100 hộp số hành Harmonic, 1 con 1:100, 2 và con 1:50, có kèm động cơ step Vexta 5pha - xong
> 
> *B Servo motor* 
> ...


 bác còn hàng 3 con động cơ Vẽta 569 như C7 không ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> bác còn hàng 3 con động cơ Vẽta 569 như C7 không ạ?


C7 em không còn bác ah. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật những món còn lại:

*A Hộp số* A1) 

Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K


A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 



*B Servo motor*
B2) Mitsubishi AC servo 200W có thắng từ - giá 500K/1 


B3) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W đã test ok (gãy mất dây nối) - giá 800K - *còn 500k*


B4) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W đã test ok, không có thắng (mất tem) - giá 900K - *còn 700k*




B5) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W, có thắng- đã test ok - giá 1200K - *còn 1000k*



*C Động cơ step* 

*C1) 3 con Động cơ bước 2 pha 1 của Mỹ, 2 của Ý như hình - giá 150K/3 - còn 100k - xong*

* C8) 2 bộ Step 5 pha (torque 6.1Nm, 2.8A) Vexta 5913H-NAC, còn khá mới, test chạy ok, bao gồm 2 driver Vexta UDK5128N, 2.8A - 2200k/1bộ còn 2000k/1bộ -đã bán*

Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật những món còn lại:
> 
> *A Hộp số* A1) 
> 
> Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K
> 
> 
> A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 
> 
> ...


Mớ này vẫn còn. Cập nhật lại.

----------


## long76nd

2 em hộp số A1 và A4 em nào ngon hơn bác, có độ rơ không, chế làm trục A được k bác

----------


## ppgas

> 2 em hộp số A1 và A4 em nào ngon hơn bác, có độ rơ không, chế làm trục A được k bác


Cả 2 đều chế làm trục A được, còn chế ntn thì tuỳ khả năng mỗi người bác ah.
Con A1 có độ rơ nhỏ, cụ thể ra sao thi em chưa có thông số bây giờ.
Con A2 ngon hơn, không có độ rơ, và giá .. cao hơn  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật món còn lại: chỉ còn hộp số không độ rơ Kamoseiko

*A Hộp số* A1) 

Hộp số hành tinh 1:15 Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K -*gạch*


A4) Hộp số 1-15 Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K 



*B Servo motor*
B2) Mitsubishi AC servo 200W có thắng từ - giá 500K/1 - *Đã bán*

B3) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W đã test ok (gãy mất dây nối) - *Đã bán*

B4) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W đã test ok, không có thắng (mất tem) - *Đã bán*

B5) Mitsubishi AC servo 750W, có thắng- đã test ok - *Đã bán*

Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

> D2.) Cái drilling/ tapping head 4 đầu ngậm dao 6mm (KOHORI multi spindle tapping heads) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
>  Cảm ơn,


Còn cái tapping head này, bác nào tuyển thì em gả luôn. Giảm giá còn 1000k.
4 cái đầu kẹp dao 6mm cũng đáng đồng tiền bác gạo rồi  :Smile:

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Còn cái tapping head này, bác nào tuyển thì em gả luôn. Giảm giá còn 1000k.
> 4 cái đầu kẹp dao 6mm cũng đáng đồng tiền bác gạo rồi


bác fix mạnh em này đi e rước dc về nghịch chơi

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> bác fix mạnh em này đi e rước dc về nghịch chơi


 :Smile:  bao phí vận chuyển thường! Hết  :Smile:

----------


## duytrungcdt

> bao phí vận chuyển thường! Hết


ôi giá đó em nghịch thì chát quá bác ahhi
thank bác

----------


## ppgas

Bán tiếp vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
1:- 2 bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.



2:- hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic 1:50 size 60, gắn trên 2con step 5 pha Vexta Pk564BW-H50 và 1 con PK564AW2-A8 - 600k/1



Test chạy ngoan ngoãn:



3:- 20 cái pat gắn step size 57 - 40k/1


Cảm ơn,

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Em post bên kia rồi nhé bác, mời ghé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...4999#post44999 
> Có cái khoan bàn cũ mua ngoài bãi, chân một nơi, đầu bãi khác nhưng lắp vừa và motor thử chạy ngon lành. Lắc đầu khoan không rơ nhé. Chấu kẹp 1.5-13mm, hành trình 65mm.
> Bàn gá phôi và đế còn liền lạc, không sức mẻ. Tính để dùng nên đã sơn lại đầu và motor.
> 
> Em mua hết 1tr, sơn Kenny hết 500k (2 bình ), nếu bác không câu nệ vẻ bề ngoài, em để lại bác 1tr, vận chuyển ra ĐN bác cho thêm 100k.
> Về chỉ câu dây điện là chạy thôi.
> 
> Đính kèm 9636
> Đính kèm 9637


Em này còn không bác ơi.  :Confused:

----------


## ppgas

> Em này còn không bác ơi.


Đi rồi bác  :Smile:

----------


## Letungquang

> Mớ này vẫn còn. Cập nhật lại.


mục b4 ac servo 750w không có thắng này ko cần driver chạy dc ko bác. Em mua làm moto kéo

----------


## ppgas

> mục b4 ac servo 750w không có thắng này ko cần driver chạy dc ko bác. Em mua làm moto kéo


Phải có driver hoặc biến tần bác ah. Em test bằng biến tần Yaskawa V1000.

----------


## Letungquang

> Phải có driver hoặc biến tần bác ah. Em test bằng biến tần Yaskawa V1000.


bác gửi tài khoản cho em nhé letungquang79@gmail.com

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Còn cái tapping head này, bác nào tuyển thì em gả luôn. Giảm giá còn 1000k.
> 4 cái đầu kẹp dao 6mm cũng đáng đồng tiền bác gạo rồi


Bác để e cái này 800k nhé 
Dc mai e chuyển tiền
Thank

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác để e cái này 800k nhé 
> Dc mai e chuyển tiền
> Thank


Đi rồi bác trungcdt!

Chỉ còn mớ này:



> Bán tiếp vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
> 1:- 2 bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:- hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic 1:50 size 60, gắn trên 2con step 5 pha Vexta Pk564BW-H50 và 1 con PK564AW2-A8 - 600k/1
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## hardfarmer

> Đi rồi bác trungcdt!
> 
> Chỉ còn mớ này:


 Bộ Harmonic+ driver+ cái gá chạy ngon nghẻ bao nhiêu bác ơi.
Tối ngày kia tôi vào SG gặp bác chỗ nào lấy luôn.

----------


## ppgas

> Bộ Harmonic+ driver+ cái gá chạy ngon nghẻ bao nhiêu bác ơi.
> Tối ngày kia tôi vào SG gặp bác chỗ nào lấy luôn.


Chào bác hardfarmer,
Em đi công tác nguyên tuần sau rồi. Bác lấy món nào cứ cộng lại rồi báo em. Thứ bảy em về gửi hàng. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bán tiếp vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
> 1:- 2 bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.
> Đính kèm 13394
> Đính kèm 13395
> 
> 2:- hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic 1:50 size 60, gắn trên 2con step 5 pha Vexta Pk564BW-H50 và 1 con PK564AW2-A8 - 600k/1
> Đính kèm 13396
> Đính kèm 13397
> 
> ...


em lấy hết đống pat này giá ntn bác 
thank

----------


## ppgas

> em lấy hết đống pat này giá ntn bác 
> thank


Lấy hết thì free ship.  :Smile:

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Lấy hết thì free ship.


cái đó lắp vừa dc yakawa 200w bác nhỉ

----------


## elenercom

Công tác đâu đấy bác ppgas? 




> Chào bác hardfarmer,
> Em đi công tác nguyên tuần sau rồi. Bác lấy món nào cứ cộng lại rồi báo em. Thứ bảy em về gửi hàng. 
> Cảm ơn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Shh, đừng hỏi... lỡ vợ bác ấy đọc được...

----------


## ppgas

> cái đó lắp vừa dc yakawa 200w bác nhỉ


Lắp vừa (lỗ 4 góc) nhưng không khớp với cái lỗ giữa.

----------


## ppgas

> Công tác đâu đấy bác ppgas?


Singapore rồi bác! :Smile:

----------

elenercom

----------


## ppgas

Tuần rồi em đi công tác nên có thể đã nhỡ cuộc gọi của một số anh em, chân thành cáo lỗi. Nay em về rồi, các bác vui lòng liên hệ lại nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật hàng hoá: chỉ còn mục 1 và mục 3




> Bán tiếp vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
> 1:- 2 bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.
> Đính kèm 13394
> Đính kèm 13395
> 
> 2:- hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic 1:50 size 60, gắn trên 2con step 5 pha Vexta Pk564BW-H50 và 1 con PK564AW2-A8 - 600k/1 - *ĐÃ BÁN*
> 
> 3:- 20 cái pat gắn step size 57 - 40k/1
> Đính kèm 13398
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Bán tiếp vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
1:- 2 bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step tốc độ cao PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.




2:- hộp số không Mitutoyo độ rơ 3 arc-min, (ac servo yaskawa 100w bị tháo dây) -400k



3:- 20 cái pat gắn step size 57 - 40k/1


Cảm ơn,

----------


## inhainha

step giờ giảm giá ghê quá. Hết dám nhập về bán luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bán tiếp vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
> 1:- 2 bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step tốc độ cao PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.
> Đính kèm 14267
> Đính kèm 14266
> Đính kèm 14268
> 
> 2:- hộp số không Mitutoyo độ rơ 3 arc-min, (ac servo yaskawa 100w bị tháo dây)
> 
> 3:- 20 cái pat gắn step size 57 - 40k/1
> ...


Cậo nhật, hộp số đã bán.

----------


## ppgas

Bán dần giải phóng mặt bằng. Các bác ủng hộ nhé :Smile: 

1. đầu tiên là cái bàn xoay đường kính 300mm (không sức mẽ gì nhé). Dĩ nhiên là mặt bàn có thể xoay, và có tay xoay lật cái bàn xoay sang 2 bên với góc 90 độ.



Giờ nằm kẹt trong góc nên em tạm mượn thêm hình tham khảo trên mạng:


Thông số sản phẩm:


Bộ hộp số góc Makishinco:



Động cơ National 100vDC, nhà không có điện DC 100 nên chưa thử. Con motor còn rất mới.
Về đến bãi đã cắt dây và em chưa nối lại.



Nặng khoảng 20kg.
Cuối cùng là giá: 1800k


2. mâm cập hàng NOS (new old stock) 100mm made in china, hàng chưa sử dụng, có đủ 2 bộ chấu kẹp trong và ngoài. 


Giá 800k/1, mua 1 cặp 1500k.

Giá chưa bao gồm chi phí giao hàng.
Cảm ơn

----------


## Tuấn

Em gạch cái bàn xoay, cho em cái stk bác nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch cái bàn xoay, cho em cái stk bác nhé


Oi, cảm ơn bác Tuấn. Cái này đóng thùng chuyển HN hơi phê  :Smile: 
Em nhắn số tk cho bác vào hộp thư nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Còn 2 mục dưới có ai lụm giúp em luôn không?
*2 bộ 2tr7* cho được 9 nút. :Smile: 




> Bán tiếp vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
> 1:- 2 bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step tốc độ cao PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.
> Đính kèm 14267
> Đính kèm 14266
> Đính kèm 14268
> 
> 3:- 20 cái pat gắn step size 57 - 40k/1
> Đính kèm 14271
> 
> Cảm ơn,

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái bàn xoay này có vẻ ứng dụng cho cái việc mài của em , xem ra cướp trên tay mới được.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái bàn xoay này có vẻ ứng dụng cho cái việc mài của em , xem ra cướp trên tay mới được.


Hờ hờ hờ hờ  :Smile:  em nó đang trên đường ra bắc roài nhá, nhá cụ nhá :P

----------


## ppgas

> Hờ hờ hờ hờ  em nó đang trên đường ra bắc roài nhá, nhá cụ nhá :P


Em nó đã lên xe bông lúc 4 giờ chiều nay. :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Và tình hình là 2 cái mâm cập ở trên vẫn tiếp tục mở bán... Bao phí giao nhận.

----------


## maxx.side

Để em một mâm nhé anh.  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## zentic

Em chot cai con lai nha 0908908982 Quyen

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Để em một mâm nhé anh.


Ok maxx, anh để lại 1 cái.

----------


## ppgas

> Em chot cai con lai nha 0908908982 Quyen


Cảm ơn bác Quyên, cái còn lại của bác. :Smile:

----------


## zentic

OK bac.  Mai e Se lien he bac

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo, chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 2.8A





Thông tin cụ thể như hình, test chạy ngon lành với nguồn 24v:




Giá 500k/ bộ 3 cái
Và 1500k /10 cái
Không bao gồm phí giao hàng.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trước khi ông táo về trời



> 1.) chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 2.8A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thông tin cụ thể như hình, test chạy ngon lành với nguồn 24v:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật 18/02
Bán vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
1:- Còn vài bộ driver 5pha Vexta UDK5128NW2 dòng 2.8A - đcơ step tốc độ cao PK596BHW (2.8A) - 1400k/1 bộ.





2:- 20 cái pat gắn step size 57 - 40k/1

Đính kèm 14271

3:- Chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 2.8A





Thông tin cụ thể như hình, test chạy ngon lành với nguồn 24v:



Giá 500k/ bộ 3 cái
Và 1500k /10 cái
Không bao gồm phí giao hàng.

----------


## Tuanlm

Nếu còn thì em đặt gạch 2 bộ 5 phase bác nhé

----------


## ppgas

> Nếu còn thì em đặt gạch 2 bộ 5 phase bác nhé


Xác nhận gạch bác Tuấn. Cảm ơn.

----------


## dieukhaccto

> Cập nhật tình hình buôn bán tảo tần sáng giờ... 
> 
> *A	Hộp số* 
> A1	Hộp số hành tinh 1:15	Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w - giá 400K	
> A2	Hộp số hành tinh 1:25	Đầu vào 14, cốt đầu ra 19, dành cho servo 200/400w	*- xong*
> A3	Hộp số 1:10	Toyo Seimitsu IMT Non-Backlash non-backlash, đầu vào 8, cốt đầu ra 14, dành cho servo Yaskawa 200w	[B]gạch anhcos[/B]
> A4	Hộp số 1-15	Ball reducer Zero backlash của hãng Kamoseiko 100mm. Đầu vào 14, ra 20, (không bao gồm động cơ) - giá 800K	
> A5	Hộp số 1:50 và 1:100	hộp số hành Harmonic, 1 con 1:100, 2 và con 1:50, có kèm động cơ step Vexta 5pha	*- xong*
> 
> ...


B1 còn không anh? nếu còn em gạch nhé
Anh cho số tk để e chuyển tiền.

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp tục Bán vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
1:- 20 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1

Đính kèm 14271

2:- Chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 2.8A

Đính kèm 15991
Đính kèm 15992
Đính kèm 15988
Thông tin cụ thể như hình, test chạy ngon lành với nguồn 24v:



Giá 500k/ bộ 3 cái
Và 1500k /10 cái

3:- 2 bộ servo Mitubishi 750W: Driver MR-J2S-70A + Motor HC-KFS73






Tình trạng còn khá mới. Đã test chạy:



Hàng tháo máy nên bộ dây còn nguyên, 3 dây tín hiệu và 1 dây động lực, dài khoảng 3m. 
Và cuối cùng là giá: 7tr/bộ

Tất cả bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

----------


## Ona

hồi chiều lấy 2 miếng pad về gắn con step 57 vào không được. lên web tra thông tin thì ra con PAL2P-5 gắn cho con step 60 chứ không phải 57 nhé anh. 
pad cho step 57 là PAL2P-2.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> hồi chiều lấy 2 miếng pad về gắn con step 57 vào không được. lên web tra thông tin thì ra con PAL2P-5 gắn cho con step 60 chứ không phải 57 nhé anh. 
> pad cho step 57 là PAL2P-2.


Ui cảm ơn bác đã góp ý. Để em sửa lại size 60 (step 5 phase - pk56x). 
Phiền bácuf nhắn giúp số tk (vcb là lý tưởng) em gửi lại tiền nhé.

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận cái máy taro rồi nhé bác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp tục Bán vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
1:- 20 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1



2:- Chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 2.8A







Thông tin cụ thể như hình, test chạy ngon lành với nguồn 24v:



Giá 500k/ bộ 3 cái
Và 1500k /10 cái

3:- 2 bộ servo Mitubishi 750W: Driver MR-J2S-70A + Motor HC-KFS73






Tình trạng còn khá mới. Đã test chạy:



Hàng tháo máy nên bộ dây còn nguyên, 3 dây tín hiệu và 1 dây động lực, dài khoảng 3m. 
Và cuối cùng là giá: 7tr/bộ

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các b

----------


## ppgas

> Tiếp tục Bán vài món trả nợ đua đòi:
> 1:- 20 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1
> 
> 
> 
> 2:- Chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 2.8A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cần bán gấp, giảm giá chút đỉnh *bộ servo mitsu 750 còn 6,5tr*

Và cần gom lúa, bán thêm vài món sưu tầm bấy lâu:
4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 1,2tr



5:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 60, có luôn con step 5pha 0.36 độ (đã test), có encoder: 700k


6:- hộp số mặt bích, không độ rơ, tỷ Tst 1:200 Kamo, đã có sẵn adaptor nối với động cơ 5pha vexta (đã test): 1,2tr






Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## duytrungcdt

em lấy cả 3 em bác chủ có fix cho em ko 
em gạch nhé có gì điện thoại bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> em lấy cả 3 em bác chủ có fix cho em ko 
> em gạch nhé có gì điện thoại bác


Lấy cả 3, em bao phí ship. Tất cả đã có động cơ rồi, về chỉ plug and play  :Smile: .
Thanks bác.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cái kamo 1:200 còn thì để em nha, tiếc quá  :Frown: (
xem kỹ clip thì thấy có tới 2 em hả anh?

----------


## ppgas

> cái kamo 1:200 còn thì để em nha, tiếc quá (
> xem kỹ clip thì thấy có tới 2 em hả anh?


Còn 1 con để lại làm mồi nhậu rô-méo ơi  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh ơi, em mới tìm dc 2 cặp ray gắn đúng cái mặt bích của 2 con spindle  :Smile: )

----------


## terminaterx300

> cái kamo 1:200 còn thì để em nha, tiếc quá (
> xem kỹ clip thì thấy có tới 2 em hả anh?


tao có con 1:100 new nè  :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hành trình dc 350mm, mua 2 cặp giống y chang luôn, mốt a cần thì đổi đồ nè  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> tao có con 1:100 new nè


Giá new có giống giá bên đây hông nè  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Hành trình dc 350mm, mua 2 cặp giống y chang luôn, mốt a cần thì đổi đồ nè


Tuyệt cú vời... để đó kiếm đồ giao lưu nhé. 
Gạch  :Smile:  chủ nhật này làm luôn nhé.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Giá new có giống giá bên đây hông nè


thế muốn nhiêu nà  :Wink: , new nó khá tý nà  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

trước xuống mua mấy cái pát motor ,kết combo anh gas quá mà dụ hoài ko bán hehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Tuyệt cú vời... để đó kiếm đồ giao lưu nhé. 
> Gạch  chủ nhật này làm luôn nhé.


Chủ nhật giao lưu  :Smile: 




> thế muốn nhiêu nà , new nó khá tý nà


Để em coi trong cái túi còn nhiêu rồi em quyết nè  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chủ nhật giao lưu 
> 
> 
> Để em coi trong cái túi còn nhiêu rồi em quyết nè


1tr5 dc hem nhỉ  :Confused:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 1tr5 dc hem nhỉ


Nếu mà size to, mặt bích như con trên mà là hàng new là em okey rồi đó, nhưng để qua cái cuối tuần này em qua nhà a ppgas coi đem dc chiến lợi phẩm gì về rồi em hú anh nha thấy hamornic cũng nhiều lắm :P

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nếu mà size to, mặt bích như con trên mà là hàng new là em okey rồi đó, nhưng để qua cái cuối tuần này em qua nhà a ppgas coi đem dc chiến lợi phẩm gì về rồi em hú anh nha thấy hamornic cũng nhiều lắm :P


harmonic hết rùi, giờ cũng éo nhớ nó thế nào nữa, để sáng mai lục chụp hình cho, nhớ là có con new 1:100  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp tục 3 cái hộp số như sau:




7:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh, HD system hpc-32A-33-J2 ... cốt vào 14, ra 40mm frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 33:1. Giá 700k.


Test: 



8:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 20mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. Giá 800k


Test: 



9:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. Giá 600k


Em chưa ktra thông số độ rơ, sẽ thông báo sau.

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh phát cho anh em có nhu cầu.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, cặp Servo Mitsu 750W đã xong.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, cặp Servo Mitsu 750W đã xong.

Tiếp tục Bán vài món trả nợ đua đòi:

1:- 3 cái hộp số như sau:




2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh, HD system hpc-32A-33-J2 ... cốt vào 14, ra 40mm frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 33:1. Giá 700k.



Test: 



3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 20mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. Giá 800k


Test: 



4:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. Giá 600k


5:-chục cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1



6:- Chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 2.8A




Thông tin cụ thể như hình, test chạy ngon lành với nguồn 24v:



Giá 500k/ bộ 3 cái
Và 1500k /10 cái

*3:- 2 bộ servo Mitubishi 750W: Driver MR-J2S-70A + Motor HC-KFS73 --> đã xong*

7:-  Bộ vexta 5pha
- Driver UDK5128N-m, dòng 2.8A, điện 110V AC (điều khiển được động cơ có thắng từ)
- Motor PK569BHW dòng 2.8A tốc độ cao, trục 2 đầu, đã test chạy ok.





Giá 1.2tr

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp tục Bán vài món trả nợ đua đòi:

Vài cái hộp số như sau:


1:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh, Harmonic Drive system HPG-32A-33-J2RLAS cốt vào 14, ra 40mm frame servo 200-400w, nặng 6kg. Tỷ số truyền 33:1. Giá 700k (không gồm động cơ)
Dòng này độ rơ cực nhỏ, dưới 3 arcmin


Tháo cốt trục:



2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 20mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. Giá 800k

Test: 



3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. Giá 600k


4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 1,2tr



5:- Chục cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1



*6:- Chục cái step drive 2 pha, Vexta CSD2120-P dòng 24V (đã xong)*

*7:- 2 bộ servo Mitubishi 750W: Driver MR-J2S-70A + Motor HC-KFS73  (đã xong)*

8:-  Bộ vexta 5pha
- Driver UDK5128N-m, dòng 2.8A, điện 110V AC (điều khiển được động cơ có thắng từ)
- Motor PK569BHW dòng 2.8A tốc độ cao, trục 2 đầu, đã test chạy ok. 
Giá 1tr2





Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## anhthai20121991

em gạch bộ pk569 nha.em moi nt cho anh đấy

----------


## ppgas

> em gạch bộ pk569 nha.em moi nt cho anh đấy


Ok, xác nhận gạch anhthai. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:

Vài cái hộp số như sau:


1:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh, Harmonic Drive system HPG-32A-33-J2RLAS cốt vào 14, ra 40mm frame servo 200-400w, nặng 6kg. Tỷ số truyền 33:1. Giá 700k (không gồm động cơ)
Dòng này độ rơ cực nhỏ, dưới 3 arcmin


Tháo cốt trục:



2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 20mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. Giá 800k

Test: 



3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. Giá 600k


4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 1,2tr



5:- Chục cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1



Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo,
6:- Bệ Y, 350x700x180mm, sắt dày 12mm, nặng khoảng 70kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 1 bên.
Ray HSR bảng 25mm, dài 700mm, hành trình 450mm, 2 block trược.
Vít-me bi D20, bước 5mm dài 500mm, hành trình 450mm. Cốt trục D10mm
Mặt bích bắt Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)
Dự tính là như này nhưng giờ kham không nổi nữa.



Kết cấu nó đây: 

Giá: 6,7tr

7:- bệ y, hoặc z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp siêu chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)
Giá 2,5tr





Mặt đế phay phẳng và có sẵn chỗ gắn 4 con trượt



8.1:- combo trượt THK KR33 (phía trên, bển phải) bản rộng 60, dài 580 1 block trượt. Không nắp chắn. Cốt trục D5mm
Vít me bi D10, bước 10, hành trình 430, mặt bích servo 100. 
Có vài vết ố thời gian nhưng trượt ngon lành.
Giá 1,3tr

8.2:- combo Hiwin KK6010P (phía dưới, bên trái) bản rộng 60, dài 580, 1 block trượt, có nắp chắn.
vít me bi D12 bước 10, hành trình 410, mặt bích step 2pha size 57 (có thể đổi sang mặt bích cho servo 100W), cốt trục D6mm
Hàng chất lượng, trượt nhẹ nhàng.
Giá 1,3tr






9:- combo trượt con con full nhôm, trượt tròn D6mm, vítme bi D8, bước 1mm.
Hành trình 40mm, mặt bích step 2 pha size42, có gắn sẵn động cơ như hình.
Giá 300k



Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

_Adm có ghé ngang thêm giúp em [HCM -] ở đầu tiêu đề nhé. Cảm ơn._

còn tiếp...

----------


## Nam CNC

bác ba gác hộp số harmonic 32A-33 để em nhé , con đó to chà bá , hàng ngon hehehe , trục A khỏi chê

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Trục Y hay Z còn thiếu hình , thích là em nhích à ... cho em thêm vài tấm nữa đi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> bác ba gác hộp số harmonic 32A-33 để em nhé , con đó to chà bá , hàng ngon hehehe , trục A khỏi chê


Ok, xác nhận. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Trục Y hay Z còn thiếu hình , thích là em nhích à ... cho em thêm vài tấm nữa đi.


Thêm hình rồi đó, bộ này có thể nói là siêu chính xác nhé. Lúc tháo có mấy miếng chêm kim loai rớt ra mỏng kinh, chắc tính bằnh micron quá.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ktshung

Em gạch muc 5 nhé bác. Lấy hết 10 cái luôn

----------

ppgas

----------


## phuocviet346

Em chốt xong mã số 6 bệ Y nha.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch muc 5 nhé bác. Lấy hết 10 cái luôn


Ok. Xác nhận bác ktshung. Giao nhận sao đây bác?




> Em chốt xong mã số 6 bệ Y nha.


Xác nhận gạch bác phuocviet346. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh:



1:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh, Harmonic Drive system HPG-32A-33-J2RLAS cốt vào 14, ra 40mm frame servo 200-400w, nặng 6kg. Tỷ số truyền 33:1. Giá 700k (không gồm động cơ)
Dòng này độ rơ cực nhỏ, dưới 3 arcmin - _Nam CNC gạch_


2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 20mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. Giá 800k

Test: 



3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. Giá 600k


4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 1,2tr



5:- Chục cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1 - _ktshung gạch_

6:- Bệ Y, 350x700x180mm, sắt dày 12mm, nặng khoảng 70kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 1 bên.
Ray HSR bảng 25mm, dài 700mm, hành trình 450mm, 2 block trược.
Vít-me bi D20, bước 5mm dài 500mm, hành trình 450mm. Cốt trục D10mm


Giá: 6,7tr - _phuocviet346 gạch_

7:- bệ y, hoặc z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp siêu chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)
Giá 2,5tr





Mặt đế phay phẳng và có sẵn chỗ gắn 4 con trượt



8.1:- combo trượt THK KR33 (phía trên, bển phải) bản rộng 60, dài 580 1 block trượt. Không nắp chắn. Cốt trục D5mm
Vít me bi D10, bước 10, hành trình 430, mặt bích servo 100. 
Có vài vết ố thời gian nhưng trượt ngon lành.
Giá 1,3tr

8.2:- combo Hiwin KK6010P (phía dưới, bên trái) bản rộng 60, dài 580, 1 block trượt, có nắp chắn.
Giá 1,3tr - _bác ở Huế gạch_  :Smile: 





9:- combo trượt con con full nhôm, trượt tròn D6mm, vítme bi D8, bước 1mm.
Hành trình 40mm, mặt bích step 2 pha size42, có gắn sẵn động cơ như hình.
Giá 300k



Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

_Adm có ghé ngang thêm giúp em [HCM -] ở đầu tiêu đề nhé. Cảm ơn._

còn tiếp...

----------


## ktshung

> Ok. Xác nhận bác ktshung. Giao nhận sao đây bác?
> 
> 
> Xác nhận gạch bác phuocviet346. Cảm ơn.


Sorry bác. Bài trôi nên em quên, bác pm cho em số tài khoản, em chuyển tiền bác gửi hàng cho em. Cám ơn bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Sorry bác. Bài trôi nên em quên, bác pm cho em số tài khoản, em chuyển tiền bác gửi hàng cho em. Cám ơn bác


Hehe... no star where :Smile: 
Đã pm số tk cho bác. Cuối tuần dzui dzẻ. :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối...

----------


## ktshung

tiền em đã chuyển, bác gừi theo địa chỉ em nhắn nhé. Thanks bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ng Quy

> Cập nhật nhanh:
> 
> Đính kèm 18316
> 
> 9:- combo trượt con con full nhôm, trượt tròn D6mm, vítme bi D8, bước 1mm.
> Hành trình 40mm, mặt bích step 2 pha size42, có gắn sẵn động cơ như hình.
> *Giá 300k*
> Đính kèm 20722
> Đính kèm 20723
> ...



Ở sg, mình lấy bộ trượt này giá 300k. Sao giao dịch đây bạn ?

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ở sg, mình lấy bộ trượt này giá 300k. Sao giao dịch đây bạn ?


Bác ở quận nào? Tiện đường ghé gửi luôn. Nếu xa nhờ dịch vụ thôi.
Em ở quận 7. Nếu được bác ghé em vậy.

----------


## Ng Quy

> Bác ở quận nào? Tiện đường ghé gửi luôn. Nếu xa nhờ dịch vụ thôi.
> Em ở quận 7. Nếu được bác ghé em vậy.


Trời ơi, sáng mới qua Q7 lấy nhám xong  :Smile:   :Smile: . Cho địa chỉ đi bạn, cần qua thì qua lại thôi.

----------


## ppgas

Chủ nhật này em có nhà, bác có tiện ghé thì a lô em trước, mời bác ly cà phê luôn.

----------


## Ng Quy

> Chủ nhật này em có nhà, bác có tiện ghé thì a lô em trước, mời bác ly cà phê luôn.


Ngày thường có ghé được không? CN mình lubu nhiều việc lắm. Mà địa chỉ ... ???

----------


## ppgas

> Ngày thường có ghé được không? CN mình lubu nhiều việc lắm. Mà địa chỉ ... ???


Ngày thường em đi kiếm gạo rồi chỉ thứ bay hoặc chủ nhật rảnh thôi.
Bác nhắn cho em số Đthoai để liên lạc cho nhanh.

----------


## Ng Quy

> Ngày thường em đi kiếm gạo rồi chỉ thứ bay hoặc chủ nhật rảnh thôi.
> Bác nhắn cho em số Đthoai để liên lạc cho nhanh.


ok, gạch em nó vậy. T7 này mình alo bạn địa chỉ ghé lấy.  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> ok, gạch em nó vậy. T7 này mình alo bạn địa chỉ ghé lấy.


Ok bác Ng Quy,
Khoảng 5 giờ chiều nay mới về đến nhà (đang công tác tỉnh :Smile: ). bác thông cảm  :Smile: 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối...

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo...
11:- Mấy bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C, 4 bộ nguyên còn khá mới tháo cùng một máy, đặc biệt điện 220VAC.



*Giá: 2.1tr/1bộ, 6tr/3 bộ* 
3 bộ 

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A



Test:


*Giá 2,5tr/1*

13:- hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BR125SH-15G-S031
Tỉ lệ 1:15, cốt âm vào D18, cốt ra D30, đường kính ngoài 125mm
Hình thức như mới
Đặc biệt có khớp nối (giá 100k) để gắn mặt bích dễ dàng
Mua 3 hộp số tặng 3 khớp nối.




*Giá 1000k/1 - giảm còn 800k/1*

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo...

Vài em hộp số:

14:- hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm



*Giá 600K/1*

15:- hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 60, gắn trên con step 5 pha Vexta PK564AW2-A8


*Giá 500k/1*

16:- hộp số Sumitomo ANFX-P110N-2DL3-21, độ rơ 3 arc-min, 
gắn được với ac servo 100wn, tỉ lệ 1:21
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm


*Giá 350k*

17:- hộp số Takamura K5605B, độ rơ 3 arc-min
gắn được với ac servo 100wn, tỉ lệ 1:5
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm

*Giá 350k*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

Còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là ế quá, up lên mong bán nhanh hơn chút...

----------


## elenercom

Đang mùa Ơ zô ấy mà cụ, sốt ruột làm zề.



> Tình hình là ế quá, up lên mong bán nhanh hơn chút...

----------


## ppgas

> Đang mùa Ơ zô ấy mà cụ, sốt ruột làm zề.


Oầy, bác noíem mới nhớ. Thật ra m cung mong kiếm ít tiền để phục vụ nó đây  :Smile:

----------


## phuocviet346

Bác xem fix cho em cái giá tốt bộ servo này nha, đang cần lấy 01 bộ. Chỗ quen hôm rồi lấy anh combo trục Y của máy C giao qua Hương Lộ 2 đó.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Ok, khách quen giảm chút đỉnh hữu nghị 500k. nhận gạch của bác đến ngày mai nhé. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,

Bộ AC Servo misubishi 750W đã xong, số còn lại y như cũ  :Smile: 
Thanks,

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. *Giá 800k*




3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. *Giá 600k*



4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): *giá 1tr*



5:- Còn 7 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1


7:- bệ y, hoặc z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)




*Giá 2,5tr*

8:- combo trượt THK KR33 bản rộng 60, dài 580 1 block trượt.
Giá: xong

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C, 4 bộ nguyên còn khá mới tháo cùng một máy, đặc biệt điện 220VAC.



*Giá: 2.1tr/1bộ, 6tr/3 bộ* 

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A



Test:


*Giá 2,5tr/1*

13:- hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BR125SH-15G-S031, tỉ lệ 1:15 (xong)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

Còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

*14:-* hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm




*Giá 600K/1*

*15:-* hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 60, gắn trên con step 5 pha Vexta PK564AW2-A8



*Giá 500k/1*

*16:-* hộp số Sumitomo ANFX-P110N-2DL3-21, độ rơ 3 arc-min, 
gắn được với ac servo 100wn, tỉ lệ 1:21
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm



*Giá 350k*

*17:-* hộp số Takamura K5605B, độ rơ 3 arc-min
gắn được với ac servo 100wn, tỉ lệ 1:5
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm


*Giá 350k*

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm




*Giá 850k/1*
*Giá 600k/1, không động cơ* 

Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x



Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



Giá trên chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BR125SH-15G-S031, tỉ lệ 1:15 đã xong

----------


## ppgas

19:- Thêm em hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 19, ra 25mm, frame servo 750w. Tỷ số truyền 5:1. 
Có gắn động cơ AC Servo Mitsu 750W, bị bể nắp encoder như hình nhưng bộ encoder vẫn còn. Cốt quay nhẹ nhàng.
*Giá 1000k*




20:- bộ lọc nhiễu 30A, điện 3 pha, còn như mới. Giá 200K (duytrungcdt gạch)


21:- Eto chuyên dụng cho máy phay mini, full thép, kẹp phôi max 80mm. Tình trạng như hình.
Ngang 100, dài 190, cao 57. Ren vặn và các bề mặt trượt còn bót. Giá 1200k.



Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

----------


## thuyên1982

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C, 4 bộ nguyên còn khá mới tháo cùng một máy, đặc biệt điện 220VAC.
Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Name:	8.jpg 
Views:	141 
Size:	46.1 KB 
ID:	21670
Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Name:	8a.jpg 
Views:	140 
Size:	55.6 KB 
ID:	21671
Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Name:	8b.jpg 
Views:	140 
Size:	49.2 KB 
ID:	21672
Giá: 2.1tr/1bộ, 6tr/3 bộ 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...ixzz4CfFp50O7l 
lấy cả 4 bộ thì giá sao bác, dây nhợ dài nhiêu ?

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác để em bộ lọc nguồn 3 pha nhé
Em trung 0976023322
Thank

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> 11:- Mấy bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C, 4 bộ nguyên...
> lấy cả 4 bộ thì giá sao bác, dây nhợ dài nhiêu ?


Bác lấy 4 bộ thì em hết hàng chứ sao  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
8tr bác ah. 
Dây nó đây bác:

Chỉ có 4 cọng này dây dài 2.5m. Đầu còn lại phải tự sử.

Mớ dây còn lại chỉ được 1.5m thôi

Tín hiệu nối BOB thì chỉ có giắc cắm thôi chứ không dây bác nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác để em bộ lọc nguồn 3 pha nhé
> Em trung 0976023322
> Thank


Xác nhận gạch bác duytrungcdt. Cảm ơn.

----------


## sontnt

Đống dây 1.5m có bán lẻ ko bác ?

----------

ppgas

----------


## hung1706

5:- Còn 7 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1
Mấy cái pat này gắn servo 200w mặt bích 60 được không anh Ppgas (em chỉ sợ cái lỗ tròn ở giữa nó không lọt ấy). Nếu dc thì anh có tiện đường ghé gửi anh Nam giúp em 7 cái nhé. Chi phí em chuyển khoản cho nhanh nhé. 
Thanks anh ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Đống dây 1.5m có bán lẻ ko bác ?


Số lượng động cơ alpha còn sót lại tương đương với số dây trên nên không bán lẻ được bác☺.

----------


## ppgas

> 5:- Còn 7 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1
> Mấy cái pat này gắn servo 200w mặt bích 60 được không anh Ppgas (em chỉ sợ cái lỗ tròn ở giữa nó không lọt ấy). Nếu dc thì anh có tiện đường ghé gửi anh Nam giúp em 7 cái nhé. Chi phí em chuyển khoản cho nhanh nhé. 
> Thanks anh ạ


Cái này không lọt cái lỗ tròn servo Hưng ơi. Lỗ servo lớn hơn.

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà tiếc quá. vậy chắc em phải mang đi chấn vuông quá haiz....

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Bộ KR33 dài 580 đã xong.




> Ái chà tiếc quá. vậy chắc em phải mang đi chấn vuông quá haiz....


Nhà còn nhiều loại gá cho servo 200,400w. Cần kiểu nào a lựa cho vài cái. Xíu lục post lên xem hợp không nhé.

----------

hung1706

----------


## ppgas

Chịu rồi Hưng ơi. Để đâu tìm không ra  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần...

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. *Giá 800k*




3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. *Giá 600k*



4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): *giá 1tr*



5:- Còn 7 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1


7:- bệ y, hoặc z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)




*Giá 2,5tr*

8:- combo trượt THK KR33 bản rộng 60, dài 580 1 block trượt.
Giá: xong

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C, 4 bộ nguyên còn khá mới tháo cùng một máy, đặc biệt điện 220VAC.



*Giá: 2.1tr/1bộ, 6tr/3 bộ* 

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A



Test:


*Giá 2,5tr/1*

13:- hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BR125SH-15G-S031, tỉ lệ 1:15 (xong)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

Còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:
19:- Thêm em hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 19, ra 25mm, frame servo 750w. Tỷ số truyền 5:1. 
Có gắn động cơ AC Servo Mitsu 750W, bị bể nắp encoder như hình nhưng bộ encoder vẫn còn. Cốt quay nhẹ nhàng.
*Giá 1000k*




20:- bộ lọc nhiễu 30A, điện 3 pha, còn như mới. Giá 200K (duytrungcdt gạch)


21:- Eto chuyên dụng cho máy phay mini, full thép, kẹp phôi max 80mm. Tình trạng như hình.
Ngang 100, dài 190, cao 57. Ren vặn và các bề mặt trượt còn bót. Giá 1200k.



Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

----------


## vusvus

bộ asm66 còn không bác

----------


## ppgas

> bộ asm66 còn không bác


Vẫn còn, mời bác.

----------


## sangphampmp

sản phẩm có bh k b

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Trương , anh còn cái máy thụt ra thụt vô điêu khắc gỗ không ? hay anh có cái tay máy gắn mũi hợp kim để viết chữ lên kim loại không ? mua china thấy ghét , đang muốn đấm vào mặt mấy thằng chinese lẫn VN quá.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Anh Nam mua máy thụt ra thụt vào làm gì thế. Anh xem mấy cái này có xài được không nha  :Stick Out Tongue: 









--- Nếu anh muốn đổi thì có máy này nó ngoáy được  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Link: http://dungcusangtao.com/may-da-nang

ps: Sr bác Ppgas nhé làm loãng chủ đề bác  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ppgas

> anh Trương , anh còn cái máy thụt ra thụt vô điêu khắc gỗ không ? hay anh có cái tay máy gắn mũi hợp kim để viết chữ lên kim loại không ? mua china thấy ghét , đang muốn đấm vào mặt mấy thằng chinese lẫn VN quá.


Máy thụt? Cái này phải suy nghĩ lại xem bản chất nó là gì cái đã :Smile: 
Hết rồi.
Máy viết, không có cái nào. Chắc phải nén cục tức thôi lại rồi :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> --- Anh Nam mua máy thụt ra thụt vào làm gì thế. Anh xem mấy cái này có xài được không nha 
> 
> Link: http://dungcusangtao.com/may-da-nang
> 
> ps: Sr bác Ppgas nhé làm loãng chủ đề bác


Loãng thoải mái đi, đăng cho bớt cảm giác lãng phí thôi chứ hổm rày có bán buôn gì đâu...  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

nó đó chú Râu , nhưng đang ghét cái đám xí xô xí xào

----------


## maxx.side

Đại ca còn cái máy mài khuôn kẹp 6mm khoảng 350w naog không, để em một cây với  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

bác còn cái này bán cho em 2 cái nhé cho em sin stk em chuyển khoản nhé

----------


## ppgas

> Đại ca còn cái máy mài khuôn kẹp 6mm khoảng 350w naog không, để em một cây với


Anh không còn cái nào maxx ơi. Lúc nào có anh báo lại nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> bác còn cái này bán cho em 2 cái nhé cho em sin stk em chuyển khoản nhé


Bác hoànglong ở đâu vậy? Nếu tphcm, chịu khó chạy qua q7 lấy nhé. Hàng tặng thôi  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Lôi lên cho anh em có nhu cầu:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1. *Giá 800k*

Đính kèm 21654
Đính kèm 21653

3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9. *Giá 600k*
Đính kèm 21656
Đính kèm 21655

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): *giá 1tr*
Đính kèm 21657
Đính kèm 21658

5:- Còn 7 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - 40k/1
Đính kèm 21676

7:- bệ y, hoặc z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)

Đính kèm 21659
Đính kèm 21660
Đính kèm 21663
*Giá 2,5tr*

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C, 4 bộ nguyên còn khá mới tháo cùng một máy, đặc biệt điện 220VAC.
Đính kèm 21670
Đính kèm 21671
Đính kèm 21672
*Giá: 2.1tr/1bộ, 6tr/3 bộ* 

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
Đính kèm 21673
Đính kèm 21674
Đính kèm 21675
Test:


*Giá 2,5tr/1*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm

Đính kèm 21679
Đính kèm 21680
Đính kèm 21681
*Giá 600K/1*

*15:-*:- hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 60, gắn trên con step 5 pha Vexta PK564AW2-A8
Đính kèm 21682
Đính kèm 21683
*Giá 500k/1*

*16:-* hộp số Sumitomo ANFX-P110N-2DL3-21, độ rơ 3 arc-min, 
gắn được với ac servo 100wn, tỉ lệ 1:21
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm

Đính kèm 21684
Đính kèm 21685
*Giá 350k*

*17:-* hộp số Takamura K5605B, độ rơ 3 arc-min
gắn được với ac servo 100wn, tỉ lệ 1:5
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm

Đính kèm 21686
*Giá 350k*

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm

Đính kèm 21693
Đính kèm 21687
Đính kèm 21690
*Giá 850k/1*
*Giá 600k/1, không động cơ* 

Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x
Đính kèm 21689

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



*19:-*:- Thêm em hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 19, ra 25mm, frame servo 750w. Tỷ số truyền 5:1. 
Có gắn động cơ AC Servo Mitsu 750W, bị bể nắp encoder như hình nhưng bộ encoder vẫn còn. Cốt quay nhẹ nhàng.
Đính kèm 21799
Đính kèm 21800
Đính kèm 21801
*Giá 1000k*

*20:-*:- bộ lọc nhiễu 30A, điện 3 pha, còn như mới. Giá 200K (duytrungcdt gạch)
Đính kèm 21802

*21:-*:- Eto chuyên dụng cho máy phay mini, full thép, kẹp phôi max 80mm. Tình trạng như hình.
Ngang 100, dài 190, cao 57. Ren vặn và các bề mặt trượt còn bót. Giá 1200k.
Đính kèm 21803
Đính kèm 21804

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

bác có bán hộp số con 750w rời không em cần hộp số thôi

----------


## ppgas

> bác có bán hộp số con 750w rời không em cần hộp số thôi


Hi bác,
Tách thoải mái như đã nói chuyện qua đt nhé. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## anhcos

Bác để cho mình con eto nhé, tranh thủ rảnh sẽ ghé qua lấy.

----------


## ppgas

Ok bác anhcos. Nhận gạch. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Lôi lên cho anh em có nhu cầu:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1.


*Giá 800k*

3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9



*Giá 600k*

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 


*giá 1tr*

5:- Còn 7 cái pat gắn step 5phase size 60 (vexta pk56x) hoặc tuơng đuơng - *xong*

7:- bệ Y hoặc Z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)




*Giá 2,5tr* *giảm còn 2,3tr*

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C, 4 bộ nguyên còn khá mới tháo cùng một máy, đặc biệt điện 220VAC.




*Giá: 2.1tr/1bộ, 6tr/3 bộ* 

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A




Test:


*Giá 2,5tr/1*

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm



*Giá 600K/1*

*15:-*:- hộp số không độ rơ Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 60, gắn trên con step 5 pha Vexta PK564AW2-A8 -*xong*

*16:-* hộp số Sumitomo ANFX-P110N-2DL3-21, độ rơ 3 arc-min, 
gắn được với ac servo 100wn, tỉ lệ 1:21
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm (nhận gạch)
*Giá 350k*

*17:-* hộp số Takamura K5605B, độ rơ 3 arc-min
gắn được với ac servo 100w, tỉ lệ 1:5
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D8mm, cốt ra D16mm


*Giá 350k*

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm



Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x

B]Giá 850k/1[/B]
*Giá 600k/1, không động cơ* 

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



*19:-*:- Thêm em hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 19, ra 25mm, frame servo 750w. Tỷ số truyền 5:1 - *xong*

*20:-*:- bộ lọc nhiễu 30A, điện 3 pha, còn như mới. Giá 200K* (duytrungcdt gạch)*
Đính kèm 21802

*21:-*:- Eto chuyên dụng cho máy phay mini, full thép, kẹp phôi max 80mm. Tình trạng như hình.
Ngang 100, dài 190, cao 57. Ren vặn và các bề mặt trượt còn bót. *bác anhcos gạch*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Thanhvudt

mục C8 còn ko bạn

----------


## ppgas

> mục C8 còn ko bạn


Cái này phải không bác? Bán rồi. 

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối.

----------


## ppgas

> cập nhật cuối tuần:
> 
> 2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1.
> 
> *Giá 800k*
> 
> 3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9
> 
> 
> ...


Thêm 3 cục này: 1tr/3 (2 cục lớn 400k/1, cục nhỏ 300k/1)

----------


## maxx.side

Em lấy cục nhỏ nhé anh  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em lấy cục nhỏ nhé anh


Ok maxx. Thanks.

----------


## huanpt

Để em con  motor 200W: SGM 02A3NT12 (350k).
Thứ 7 em có đi ve chai, tiện thể ghé bác.

Thks

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Để em con  motor 200W: SGM 02A3NT12 (350k).
> Thứ 7 em có đi ve chai, tiện thể ghé bác.
> 
> Thks


Ok bác. Thks.

----------


## vusvus

em lấy 3 bộ asm66 với 1 pulse generator chính giửa nha cụ,

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> em lấy 3 bộ asm66 với 1 pulse generator chính giửa nha cụ,


Xác nhận vusvus. Mà cái nick của bác cũng khó thiệt  :Smile:  
Cảm ơn.

----------


## TLP

Em lấy 1 bộ asm66ac còn lại nha anh. :Smile: .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em lấy 1 bộ asm66ac còn lại nha anh..


Ok bác. Cảm ơn.

Bác vusvus vẫn chưa lắy hàng nên 3 bộ trên vẫn còn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:



> 2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1.
> 
> *Giá 800k*
> 
> 3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9
> 
> 
> 
> *Giá 600k*
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật và giảm giá vài món:



> 2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1.
> 
> *Giá 800k*
> 
> 3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9
> 
> 
> 
> *Giá 600k*
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật và giảm giá vài món:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1.

*Giá 800k*

3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9



*Giá 600k*

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

*giá 1Tr*

7:- bệ Y hoặc Z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)



*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2tr chẵn*

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A




Test:


*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2,3tr* 

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm


*Giá 600K/1*

*17:-* hộp số Takamura K5605B, độ rơ 3 arc-min, gắn được với ac servo 100w, tỉ lệ 1:5 (xong)

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm
Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x



*Giá 850k/1*
*Giá 600k/1, không động cơ* 

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



*21:-*:- Eto chuyên dụng cho máy phay mini, full thép, kẹp phôi max 80mm. Tình trạng như hình.
Ngang 100, dài 190, cao 57. Ren vặn và các bề mặt trượt còn bót. *bác anhcos gạch*


22:- hộp số độ rơ Harmonic Drive CP-20A-5, độ rơ 3 arc-min, tỉ lệ 1:5. cốt âm vào D12, cốt ra D20, đường kính ngoài 90mm
(khuyến mãi động cơ AC Yaskawa 400W SGM 04A3G16 nguyên bộ, lúc tháo bị trầy sước và mẻ như hình)



*Giá 750K giảm còn 600k*

23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (600k còn 500k))
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (500k còn 400k)

24:- Bộ phát xung tay quay (MPG) của Seiki - giá (xong)

25:- 4 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con.

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp


1 con 60w, 100vAC và 1 con 150w, cao tốc (2650rpm-3200rpm), 200vAC: 600k/cặp


Lấy hết 4 con 1tr chẵn.

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại đăng lên giải tán bớt, cơ cấu lại cho nó gọn nhẹ chút, hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...  
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,
- hộp số Takamura K5605B, cho ac servo 100w, tỉ lệ 1:5 đã xong
- ê-tô mini đã xong
- mấy cái tay quay MPG cũng đã xong.

- alpha step 66 (loại 220vAC) và 69 (loại 110vAC), mỗi loại 2-3 bộ, nếu có bác nào cần thì vẫn bán tiếp  :Smile: 

Rất mong anh em ủng hộ. 

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật và giảm giá vài món:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1.

*Giá 800k*

3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9



*Giá 600k*

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

*giá 1Tr*

7:- bệ Y hoặc Z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)



*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2tr chẵn*

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step điện 220vAC 
 1 bô alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C (2tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12ACE-T7.2, hộp số 1:7.2 (2,2tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12AC-N10, hộp số 1:10, (2,2tr/bộ) 





12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A




Test:


*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2,3tr* 

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm


*Giá 600K/1*

*17:-* hộp số Takamura K5605B, độ rơ 3 arc-min, gắn được với ac servo 100w, tỉ lệ 1:5 (xong)

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm
Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x



*Giá 850k/1 - còn 700k*
*Giá 600k/1- còn 500k, không động cơ*  

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



22:- hộp số độ rơ Harmonic Drive CP-20A-5, độ rơ 3 arc-min, tỉ lệ 1:5. cốt âm vào D12, cốt ra D20, đường kính ngoài 90mm
(khuyến mãi động cơ AC Yaskawa 400W SGM 04A3G16 nguyên bộ, lúc tháo bị trầy sước và mẻ như hình)



*Giá 750K giảm còn 600k*

23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (600k còn 500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (500k còn 400k)

25:- 4 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con.

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp


1 con 60w, 100vAC và 1 con 150w, cao tốc (2650rpm-3200rpm), 200vAC: 600k/cặp

Lấy hết 4 con 1tr chẵn.


.

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại đăng lên giải tán bớt, cơ cấu lại cho nó gọn nhẹ chút, hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile: 


Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật và giảm giá vài món:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm, frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 20:1.

*Giá 800k*

3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18, frame cho servo 200w của Sanyo Denki (lớn hơn 400w của mitsu, yaskawa...) tỷ số truyền 1:9



*Giá 600k*

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

*giá 1Tr*

7:- bệ Y hoặc Z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái.
Vít me bi Kuroda D16 bước 6, dài 340, hành trình 270, cấp chính xác C1S
Mặt bích có thể khoan thêm 4 lỗ gắn được Servo 200-400w, step size 60 (5 pha 56x/alpha 6x)



*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2tr chẵn*

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step điện 220vAC 
 1 bô alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12A-C (2tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12ACE-T7.2, hộp số 1:7.2 (2,2tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASM66AC + ASD12AC-N10, hộp số 1:10, (2,2tr/bộ) 





12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A




Test:


*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2,3tr* 

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm


*Giá 600K/1*

*17:-* hộp số Takamura K5605B, độ rơ 3 arc-min, gắn được với ac servo 100w, tỉ lệ 1:5 (xong)

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm
Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x



*Giá 850k/1 - còn 700k*
*Giá 600k/1- còn 500k, không động cơ*  

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



22:- hộp số độ rơ Harmonic Drive CP-20A-5, độ rơ 3 arc-min, tỉ lệ 1:5. cốt âm vào D12, cốt ra D20, đường kính ngoài 90mm
(khuyến mãi động cơ AC Yaskawa 400W SGM 04A3G16 nguyên bộ, lúc tháo bị trầy sước và mẻ như hình)



*Giá 750K giảm còn 600k*

23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (600k còn 500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (500k còn 400k)

25:- 4 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con.

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp


1 con 60w, 100vAC và 1 con 150w, cao tốc (2650rpm-3200rpm), 200vAC: 600k/cặp

Lấy hết 4 con 1tr chẵn.


.

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại đăng lên giải tán bớt, cơ cấu lại cho nó gọn nhẹ chút, hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile: 


Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## huanpt

> 22:- hộp số độ rơ Harmonic Drive CP-20A-5, độ rơ 3 arc-min, tỉ lệ 1:5. cốt âm vào D12, cốt ra D20, đường kính ngoài 90mm
> (khuyến mãi động cơ AC Yaskawa 400W SGM 04A3G16 nguyên bộ, lúc tháo bị trầy sước và mẻ như hình)
> 
> .


Chắc em tiễn giúp bác em này luôn cho nó có anh có em. 
Không gấp lắm (mua về cũng làm mắm), nên bác cứ gửi qua kho đạn quận 4 như lần trước giúp em.
Thks

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Kho đạn đó dạo này nổi tiếng quá  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

> Chắc em tiễn giúp bác em này luôn cho nó có anh có em. 
> Không gấp lắm (mua về cũng làm mắm), nên bác cứ gửi qua kho đạn quận 4 như lần trước giúp em.
> Thks


Ok bác. Nay mai ghé gửi luôn. Cảm ơn.

----------


## katerman

> Kho đạn đó dạo này nổi tiếng quá


Có phải kho đạn ở đường Tôn Đản không bác  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Chắc là nó đóa  :Wink: 

Ngày xưa nhắc tới Tôn Đản là Năm Cam, giờ lão trùm nào đang ở đó ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

Tao đó , Nam Cao.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật và giảm giá vài món.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật thêm vài món:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm -(xong)
3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18 -(xong)

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 



*giá 1Tr*

7:- bệ Y hoặc Z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái - *xong*

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step điện 220vAC 
 1 bô alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66AC (2tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66ACE -T7.2, hộp số 1:7.2 (2,1tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66AC-N10 hộp số 1:10, (2,2tr/bộ) 




12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A




 Test:


*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2,3tr* 

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm


 
*Giá 600K/1*

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm
Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x




*Giá 850k/1 - còn 700k*
*Giá 600k/1- còn 500k, không động cơ*  

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (600k còn 500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (500k còn 400k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp


26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm



 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại đăng lên giải tán bớt, cơ cấu lại cho nó gọn nhẹ chút, hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile: 


Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Chắc em tiễn giúp bác em này luôn cho nó có anh có em. 
> Không gấp lắm (mua về cũng làm mắm), nên bác cứ gửi qua kho đạn quận 4 như lần trước giúp em.
> Thks


Đã gửi quận 4 bác huanpt nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật thêm vài món:

2:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Sumitomo, cốt vào 14, ra 25mm -(xong)
3:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh Teijin Seiki SH type:cốt vào 14, ra 18 -(xong)

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 



*giá 1Tr*

7:- bệ Y hoặc Z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái - *xong*

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step điện 220vAC 
 1 bô alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66AC (2tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66ACE -T7.2, hộp số 1:7.2 (2,1tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66AC-N10 hộp số 1:10, (2,2tr/bộ) 




12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A




 Test:


*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2,3tr* 

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm


 
*Giá 600K/1*

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm
Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x




*Giá 850k/1 - còn 700k*
*Giá 600k/1- còn 500k, không động cơ*  

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (600k còn 500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (500k còn 400k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp


26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm



 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại đăng lên giải tán bớt, cơ cấu lại cho nó gọn nhẹ chút, hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile: 


Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

con ARM98AK-H50 là xài điện DC 24V , lấy drive đâu ra , thôi cho em đi .... em có drive 24DC của con 66 nên cho nó quay cũng ok.

----------


## ppgas

> con ARM98AK-H50 là xài điện DC 24V , lấy drive đâu ra , thôi cho em đi .... em có drive 24DC của con 66 nên cho nó quay cũng ok.


Nhà còn mấy cái driver 24v cho 66AK, Namcnc?

----------


## Nam CNC

có 3 bộ chứ không phải lẻ, hồi trước mua của ít nói đó.

----------

ppgas

----------


## motu

Vừa được diện kiến cái xưởng cơ khí của bác ba gác, chưa thấy ai có cái xưởng gọn gàng, ngăn nắp vậy, like mạnh. Chiều thấy bác bận quá nên o cf giao lưu được.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Vừa được diện kiến cái xưởng cơ khí của bác ba gác, chưa thấy ai có cái xưởng gọn gàng, ngăn nắp vậy, like mạnh. Chiều thấy bác bận quá nên o cf giao lưu được.


"Cái xưởng cơ khí" mà bác motu mô tả nghe hết sức chiên ngịp  :Smile: . Vì chỉ có cái gầm cầu thang nên phải cố sắp xếp gọn nhất có thể để còn lôi đồ mới về :Smile: 
Kì này ra bãi thấy loe ngoe, hàng hóa khan hiếm, toàn cùi mía mà người bán thì bất cần người mua  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tình hình, u như kỷ...  :Frown: 

4:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 



*giá 1Tr*

7:- bệ Y hoặc Z
Khổ dài 450, rộng 300, full gang đúc, nặng chừng 27kg, có phay rãnh ép ray 2 bên, khoảng cách ray 240. 
Ray HSR15, dài 400 hành trình 200 có vài vết ố do để bãi, trượt êm ái - *Xong*

11:- Mấy bộ alpha step điện 220vAC 
 1 bô alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66AC (2tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66ACE -T7.2, hộp số 1:7.2 (2,1tr/bộ)
 1 bộ alpha step ASD12A-C + ASM66AC-N10 hộp số 1:10, (2,2tr/bộ) 




12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A




 Test:


*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2,3tr* 

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm


 
*Giá 600K/1*

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm
Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x




*Giá 850k/1 - còn 700k*
*Giá 600k/1- còn 500k, không động cơ*  

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (600k còn 500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (500k còn 400k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp


26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm



 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại đăng lên giải tán bớt, cơ cấu lại cho nó gọn nhẹ chút, hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile: 


Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------

maithieugia, nhatson

----------


## ppgas

Bài trôi xa qua, cập nhật lên cái nào...

----------


## GORLAK

Còn bộ Alpha 66 nào ko bác?

----------


## ppgas

> Còn bộ Alpha 66 nào ko bác?


Còn mấy bộ ở mục 11 bác nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

bác có 3 bộ nào đồng bộ ko? ko cần hộp số, giá tốt chút là đc, inbox mình nhe

----------


## ppgas

> bác có 3 bộ nào đồng bộ ko? ko cần hộp số, giá tốt chút là đc, inbox mình nhe


Không đủ 3 bộ đồng bộ bác ui. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tình hình, mớ alpha66 để lai ngâm, không bán nữa, còn lại vẵn tiếp tục đăng đàn:
1:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

Đính kèm 23238
Đính kèm 23239
*giá 1Tr*

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
Đính kèm 23245
Đính kèm 23246
Đính kèm 23247

 Test:


*Giá 2,5tr giảm còn 2,3tr* 

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm

Đính kèm 23248
Đính kèm 23249 
*Giá 600K/1*

*18:-* hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm
Gắn vừa với các loại step 5pha Pk56x /alpha ASM6x

Đính kèm 23250
Đính kèm 23251

*Giá 850k/1 - còn 700k*
*Giá 600k/1- còn 500k, không động cơ*  

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:
Đính kèm 23267
- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (600k còn 500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (500k còn 400k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
Đính kèm 23273
1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm

Đính kèm 23264
Đính kèm 23265
Đính kèm 23266 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại bán bớt
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Đính kèm 23263

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## nqhung07

14:-:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm

Đính kèm 23248
Đính kèm 23249 
Giá 600K/1


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4K5SvVZIa

Hộp số này có vừa vexta a3727 không anh? Size 86 thì phải
Hoặc mục 1 không motor hộp số giá nhiêu anh?

----------


## ppgas

> 14:-:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm
> Hộp số này có vừa vexta a3727 không anh? Size 86 thì phải
> Hoặc mục 1 không motor hộp số giá nhiêu anh?


Hộp số này đúng là gắn size step 86. Còn vừa hay không thì bác thử đo lại cốt động cơ xem đúng 9.5 không nhé.
Mục 1 không bán rời. Thanks.

----------


## nqhung07

> Hộp số này đúng là gắn size step 86. Còn vừa hay không thì bác thử đo lại cốt động cơ xem đúng 9.5 không nhé.
> Mục 1 không bán rời. Thanks.


Em gạch Hộp số harmonic UHG100-5B nhe anh.

Motor vexta A3727 đang dùng có cốt ra 9,5mm vừa với hộp số này.

Em ở Q5, anh ở đâu em qua lấy luôn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch Hộp số harmonic UHG100-5B nhe anh.
> 
> Motor vexta A3727 đang dùng có cốt ra 9,5mm vừa với hộp số này.
> 
> Em ở Q5, anh ở đâu em qua lấy luôn.


Ok, đã nhắn vào inbox cho bác rồi nhé.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

dụng cụ tự sướng của bác thừa nhiều nhỉ

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
1:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

Đính kèm 23238
Đính kèm 23239
*giá 1Tr*

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
Đính kèm 23245
Đính kèm 23246
Đính kèm 23247

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm: *xong*

*18:-hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm

Đính kèm 23250
Đính kèm 23251

*Giá 700/1 -* 
*Giá 500k/1*  không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:
Đính kèm 23267
- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (400k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
Đính kèm 23273
1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm

Đính kèm 23264
Đính kèm 23265
Đính kèm 23266 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Nguyên bộ, ray 15, vitme 14 bước 5mm, hành trình 65mm

Giá 1,2tr (không có cái bích đầu màu đen nhé)

Còn 2 dàn động cơ như này nữa (2 lớp), hôm nào rãnh rỗi soạn lại bán bớt
Rất mong anh em gần xa ủng hộ  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Đính kèm 23263

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## huanpt

> 23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:
> Đính kèm 23267
> - con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (500k)
> - con 400W: SGM 04U314 (400k)


Em lại muốn nghịch thử con SGM-04U314. Khi nào rảnh Bác lại đem gửi kho đạn quận 4 giúp em.

Thks

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi , đi ra cây xăng hay nhà băng mà giao dịch , qua nhà em , đưa tiền em , em ăn hết rồi , còn phia mới nhớ đã nhận bao nhiêu tiền.

----------


## huanpt

Phiền chú Nam, ngại ghê!
@Ppgas
Để em nghĩ cách khác vậy, để chuyển tiền cho bác rồi bác chuyển qua bưu điện vậy. (Nhưng khổ là hiện tại vợ em nó giũ tài khoản  :Frown:  )

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Namcnc,
Cho gửi một lần nữa đi. Đàng nào thì cũng phải ghé đó. Không nhiều, mới 600k thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì anh ba gác qua nhận tiền sớm đi .... em ghét nợ người ta lắm à.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> vậy thì anh ba gác qua nhận tiền sớm đi .... em ghét nợ người ta lắm à.


Ùhm, cảm ơn. Chiều mai ghé nhé.

Bác huanpt,
Như thường lệ, em gửi bên quận 4, lúc nào rảnh ghé lấy nhé. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
1:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

Đính kèm 23238
Đính kèm 23239
*giá 1Tr*

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
Đính kèm 23245
Đính kèm 23246
Đính kèm 23247

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm: *xong*

*18:-hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm

Đính kèm 23250
Đính kèm 23251

*Giá 700/1 -* 
*Giá 500k/1*  không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:
Đính kèm 23267
- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (500k)
- con 400W: SGM 04U314 (xong)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
Đính kèm 23273
1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm

Đính kèm 23264
Đính kèm 23265
Đính kèm 23266 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Nguyên bộ, ray 15, vitme 14 bước 5mm, hành trình 65mm

Giá 1,2tr (không có cái bích đầu màu đen nhé)

27:- combo Z thép nguyên khối tháo máy Nhật. Rất đẹp cho máy C mini.
Tham khảo:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...kim-loai/page5

Cao khoảng 500, rộng 170, ke vuông ốp sau lưng bằng nhôm, nặng 18kg.
Ray 15, vít me 10 bước 4, hành trình khoảng 350.
Sẽ cung cấp thêm thông tin cho anh em nào cần.



*Giá: đã bán*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## concobebe1104

> *5.)* Hộp số 1:50 và 1:100	hộp số Harmonic, 1 con 1:100, 2 và con 1:50, có kèm động cơ step Vexta 5pha *giá 600k/1*
> Đính kèm 9441
> Đính kèm 9442
> Đính kèm 9443
> Đính kèm 9444


bác cho hỏi bộ bên trái ( con 1.4A ) còn bộ nào không ạ??? bộ này size 42 hả bác????

----------


## ppgas

> bác cho hỏi bộ bên trái ( con 1.4A ) còn bộ nào không ạ??? bộ này size 42 hả bác????


Mấy bộ đó bán hết rồi bác ah. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
1:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

Đính kèm 23238
Đính kèm 23239
*giá 1Tr*

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
Đính kèm 23245
Đính kèm 23246
Đính kèm 23247

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm: *xong*

*18:-hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm

Đính kèm 23250
Đính kèm 23251

*Giá 700/1 -* 
*Giá 500k/1*  không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- 2 con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:
Đính kèm 23267
- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (500k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
Đính kèm 23273
1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm

Đính kèm 23264
Đính kèm 23265
Đính kèm 23266 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Nguyên bộ, ray 15, vitme 14 bước 5mm, hành trình 65mm

Giá 1,2tr (không có cái bích đầu màu đen nhé)

27:- combo Z thép nguyên khối tháo máy Nhật. Rất đẹp cho máy C mini



*Giá: đã xong*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
1:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

Đính kèm 23238

Đã mua được driver, chờ test:


12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
Đính kèm 23245
Đính kèm 23246
Đính kèm 23247

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*14:-*:- Hộp số không độ rơ harmonic UHG100-5B, size 90, tỉ lệ 1:100. cốt vào D9.5mm, cốt ra D18mm: *xong*

*18:-hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm

Đính kèm 23250
Đính kèm 23251

*Giá 700/1 -* 
*Giá 500k/1*  không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:
Đính kèm 23267
- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (500k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
Đính kèm 23273
1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash tỉ lệ *1:15 (màu xanh lá) tỉ lệ 1:20 (màu xám)* của hãng Kamoseiko đường kính D100mm
Lỗ cốt vào D14mm, ra D20mm

Đính kèm 23264
Đính kèm 23265
Đính kèm 23266 
- *Con màu xanh lá*  500k (cũ hơn)
- *Con màu xám* 600k

Nguyên bộ, ray 15, vitme 14 bước 5mm, hành trình 65mm

Giá 1,2tr (không có cái bích đầu màu đen nhé)

27:- combo Z thép nguyên khối tháo máy Nhật.
*Giá: đã xong*

Mới soạn hôm qua, 1 đống ray và vítme, tuần sau soạn lại giải tán bớt:


Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## phuongmd

Bác nhắn giúp thông số chiếc này với

----------


## thaibinhcnc

cây bước lớn nhất kìa

----------


## anhxco

> Cập nhật:
> 1:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 
> 
> Đính kèm 23238
> 
> Đã mua được driver, chờ test:
> Đính kèm 25788
> 
> 12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
> ...


cây vitme bên phía phai ngoài cùng nom có lắp cho cái khung C của bác đã lấy của cụ romeo không ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> Bác nhắn giúp thông số chiếc này với
> Đính kèm 25800


Cây đó đã có chủ bác md ui. Cảm ơn.




> cây bước lớn nhất kìa


Cây đó Tsubaki 1510, hành trình 210, còn bót lắm, 350k.




> cây vitme bên phía phai ngoài cùng nom có lắp cho cái khung C của bác đã lấy của cụ romeo không ạ?


Cây đó đi theo cặp ray Bosch Rexroth 25 dài 780 nó đồng bộ bác anhxco.

----------


## toanho

Bác cho em thông số và giá cây to nhât ngoài cùng bên phải nhé bâc. Cảm ơn

----------


## anhxco

> Cây đó đã có chủ bác md ui. Cảm ơn.
> 
> 
> Cây đó Tsubaki 1510, hành trình 210, còn bót lắm, 350k.
> 
> 
> Cây đó đi theo cặp ray Bosch Rexroth 25 dài 780 nó đồng bộ bác anhxco.


Tức là lắp vừa với khung C ấy hay sao ạ, e chưa hiểu lắm  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Bác cho em thông số và giá cây to nhât ngoài cùng bên phải nhé bâc. Cảm ơn


Cuối tuần này, cây nào cần giải tán thì em sẽ up lên bác nhé. Cây to đó chắc giữ lại, vừa mới có mục tiêu cho nó.




> Tức là lắp vừa với khung C ấy hay sao ạ, e chưa hiểu lắm


À con C (tạm gọi là C Romeo  :Smile: ) đó thì ổn với đồ theo máy rồi. Còn cây vít bác hỏi thì để gắn bộ khung khác :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
1:- Hộp số Harmonic 1:50 size 86, có luôn động cơ alpha step ARM98 (chưa test): 

Đính kèm 23238

Đã mua được driver, chờ test:
Đính kèm 25788

12:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + AD13B-A
Đính kèm 23245
Đính kèm 23246
Đính kèm 23247

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*18:-hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm

Đính kèm 23250
Đính kèm 23251

*Giá 700/1 -* 
*Giá 500k/1*  không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



23:- con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (500k)

25:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
Đính kèm 23273
1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

26:- Hộp số Ball reducer Zero backlash:
Nguyên bộ, ray 15, vitme 14 bước 5mm, hành trình 65mm *đã xong*
Đính kèm 25116

Mới soạn hôm qua, 1 đống ray và vítme, tuần sau soạn lại giải tán bớt:
Đính kèm 25789

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật còn lại và thêm:
1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A:


[ATTACH=CONFIG]27587[/ATTACH

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*2:- hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm




*Giá 700/1 -* 
*Giá 500k/1*  không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



3:- con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (giá: 500k)

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

*Giảm giá bộ trượt còn 2tr5*
Bán nhanh trả nợ đua đòi  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

> *Giảm giá bộ trượt còn 2tr5*
> Bán nhanh trả nợ đua đòi


Vất vả quá thôi em giúp anh combo này nhé, lấy cớ bữa nào ghé cafe luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Vất vả quá thôi em giúp anh combo này nhé, lấy cớ bữa nào ghé cafe luôn


Anh hứa bán chi người ta rồi maxx. Cafe thì không cần cớ  :Smile:

----------


## trongnghia091

> --- Anh Nam mua máy thụt ra thụt vào làm gì thế. Anh xem mấy cái này có xài được không nha 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


máy này được gọi là máy xâm cát thích hợp với mấy anh bên ngành nữ trang

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật còn lại và thêm:
1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A:


[ATTACH=CONFIG]27587[/ATTACH

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*2:- hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm




*Giá 700/1 - giảm còn 600k* bao gồm động cơ servo mitsu 100W
*Giá 500k/1 giảm còn 400k* không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



3:- con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (giá: 500k)

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

5:- bộ combo mua về nhưng thay đổi kế hoạch, bán lại:
Combo nhôm mạ đen tổng dài 1m2, hành trình 900mm, bản rộng 150mm, ray bảng 15, 4 con trượt , vitme 2020: *xong*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật còn lại và thêm:
1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A:


[ATTACH=CONFIG]27587[/ATTACH

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*2:- hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm




*Giá 700/1 - giảm còn 600k* bao gồm động cơ servo mitsu 100W
*Giá 500k/1 giảm còn 400k* không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



3:- con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (giá: 500k)

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

5:- bộ combo mua về nhưng thay đổi kế hoạch, bán lại (đã bán)
6:- Thêm món này nữa, mua về để tới giờ chưa đụng đến:
*Giá bán: đã xong*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật còn lại và thêm:
1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A:


[ATTACH=CONFIG]27587[/ATTACH

 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*2:- hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm




*Giá 700/1 - giảm còn 600k* bao gồm động cơ servo mitsu 100W
*Giá 500k/1 giảm còn 400k* không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



3:- con động cơ AC servo yaskawa, còn khá mới:

- con 400W: SGML 04AF14 (giá: 500k)

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

5:- 2 con Alpha, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1



- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm.


*giá: 800k*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## hieunguyen81

Em lấy  5pha của Vexta: PK5913AW, 1.4A,  nhé bác !

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Mấy con Pk5913 và bệ trượt đã xong. Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật thêm alpha asm98 có hộp số 10:1 và asm98 có thắng.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật đầu tuần, mở cửa trả giá thoải mái. Được em bán hết  :Smile: .

----------


## anhxco

Vậy để e mạnh dạn cho cái đầu tuần này, món 5 chẵn 2tr k khớp nối nhé bác pe pe gác!

----------


## ppgas

> Vậy để e mạnh dạn cho cái đầu tuần này, món 5 chẵn 2tr k khớp nối nhé bác pe pe gác!


Trả giá vậy cao hơn giá bảng rồi  :Smile: . Hay bác muốn 3 con luôn (bao gồm mục số 6)? Vậy thì ok luôn. Bao luôn ship Phương Trang. :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

> Trả giá vậy cao hơn giá bảng rồi . Hay bác muốn 3 con luôn (bao gồm mục số 6)? Vậy thì ok luôn. Bao luôn ship Phương Trang.


Nhầm sao post trước của bác là combo có khớp nối kia kìa  :Frown:

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Trả giá vậy cao hơn giá bảng rồi . Hay bác muốn 3 con luôn (bao gồm mục số 6)? Vậy thì ok luôn. Bao luôn ship Phương Trang.


hihi, em lộn hàng, bác nhiều mục quá, cái này ạ:
5:- bộ combo mua về nhưng thay đổi kế hoạch, bán lại 2500k
Nguyên văn của bác chủ cũ:
Combo gang đúc phay chuẩn xac khá đẹp.
kt dài 520 rộng 170 khoảng cách tâm ray 120
cặp ray ssr15 đẹp như mới trượt cực êm
Vitme thk 1405 ht 340 đủ gối và áo 
mặt bích kt dài 120 rộng 170 .
(Tặng một khớp nối 8-8)


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4RvjT18zD

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nhầm sao post trước của bác là combo có khớp nối kia kìa


Hehe sorry, sửa rồi còn sót. Vừa sửa tiếp.





> hihi, em lộn hàng, bác nhiều mục quá, cái này ạ:
> 5:- bộ combo mua về nhưng thay đổi kế hoạch, bán lại 2500k
> Nguyên văn của bác chủ cũ:
> Combo gang đúc phay chuẩn xac khá đẹp.
> kt dài 520 rộng 170 khoảng cách tâm ray 120
> cặp ray ssr15 đẹp như mới trượt cực êm
> Vitme thk 1405 ht 340 đủ gối và áo 
> mặt bích kt dài 120 rộng 170 .
> (Tặng một khớp nối 8-8)
> ...


Bán mất tiêu rồi, sài hết luôn rồi  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## ppgas

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành.




Giá *850k*

----------


## ppgas

Rao lai cuối tuần. Cập nhật.

----------


## ppgas

8:- *đã bán*

9:- [/B]Đã bán[B]

10:- Hộp số Sumitomo ÃN: * đã bán*

----------


## huanpt

> 10:- Hộp số Sumitomo ANFX-P110N-2DL3-21, độ rơ 3 arc-min, gắn với ac servo 400W, tỉ lệ 11:1.
> Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D14mm, đầu ra mặt bích D42mm
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 28500


Motor này nhìn lạ quá,
Không biết HC-MF hay không? Mà cái biến tần cụ test là gì thế?

----------


## ppgas

> Motor này nhìn lạ quá,
> Không biết HC-MF hay không? Mà cái biến tần cụ test là gì thế?


Mất cái khúc đầu cái tem nên đoán thôi bác :Smile: . Nó là dòng HA-ME43. 
Con biến tần Yaskawa V1000

----------


## vufree

uổng nhỉ, Con sao lại có độ rơ làm tiếc ngẩn ngơ

----------


## ppgas

> uổng nhỉ, Con sao lại có độ rơ làm tiếc ngẩn ngơ


Ý là kiểu này cho đỡ ngẩn ngơ chứ gì?  :Smile: 

Mang bia, mồi qua đây  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật còn lại:
1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A:




 Test:


*Giá 2,3tr*

*2:- hàng đẹp mà không ai quan tâm là sao ta???* 
hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S. Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm




*Giá 700/1 - giảm còn 600k* bao gồm động cơ servo mitsu 100W
*Giá 500k/1 giảm còn 400k* không động cơ

Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:



3:- con động cơ AC servo yaskawa,  *đã bán*

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con


1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp

5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1




- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm.



*giá: 800k*

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành.




Giá *850k*.

8:- *đã bán*

9:- Nguyên bộ, ray 15, vitme 14 bước 10mm* đã bán*

10:- Hộp số Sumitomo * đã bán*

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Thêm vài thứ lặt vặt:

11:- Bộ trược XY mini: *đã bán*

Cảm ơn.

----------


## thuyên1982

Hộp số Sumitomo ANFX, độ rơ 3 arc-min, gắn với ac servo 400W, tỉ lệ 11:1.
Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D14mm, đầu ra mặt bích D42mm


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4SowguvNd
cụ cho em lấy cái hộp số này nhé. mai em gọi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Nhận gạch bác thuyên1982. Cảm ơn.

13:- Bộ XY cực đẹp cho máy mini để bàn. Có gắn sẵn step 5pha size42 của Tamagawa. *(đã bán)*

* Con motor bàn xoay YS2005FN001, kiếm drier chưa ra.





Giá 300k

Giá chưa phí giao hàng.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## huanpt

> Hộp số Sumitomo ANFX, độ rơ 3 arc-min, gắn với ac servo 400W, tỉ lệ 11:1.
> Cốt vào dạng khớp nối cổ bóp D14mm, đầu ra mặt bích D42mm
> 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4SowguvNd
> cụ cho em lấy cái hộp số này nhé. mai em gọi.


Bác Thuyên có driver mr-j40MA hả?

----------


## thuyên1982

> Bác Thuyên có driver mr-j40MA hả?


không bác, em chỉ cần hộp số thôi. bác cần motor thì bác qua bác ppgas lấy nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## trongnghia091

bộ trượt xy sigma có đủ driver không anh ?

----------


## huanpt

> không bác, em chỉ cần hộp số thôi. bác cần motor thì bác qua bác ppgas lấy nhé.


Em yêu bác quá! Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## ppgas

> bộ trượt xy sigma có đủ driver không anh ?


Không có driver bác trongnghia ui. Driver 5pha Vexta cho loại này kiếm dễ lắm.

----------


## ppgas

> Em yêu bác quá! Cảm ơn bác.


Lần này sẽ ưu tiên gửi tận nhà cho bác. Bác cho đchỉ nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, quảng cáo ké luôn: driver Vexta 5 pha, phù hợp với bộ trượt này, giá chỉ 200K/bộ  :Wink:

----------

ppgas

----------


## nicowando

Combo xy đẹp quá , cơ mà bước 6 .... hic hic

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

> Lần này sẽ ưu tiên gửi tận nhà cho bác. Bác cho đchỉ nhé.


Khoan khoan, không vội.
Để chờ bác thanh lý cái gì hợp hợp rồi ship 1 thể.  :Smile: 

Thks bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh:

*bộ XY mini và motor bàn xoay* có người gạch.
*Bộ Z mini đã xong*.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## maxx.side

> Cập nhật nhanh:
> 
> *bộ XY mini và motor bàn xoay* có người gạch.
> *Bộ Z mini đã xong*.
> 
> Cảm ơn.


Nhanh quá, dạo này anh nghỉ tết sớm hay sao mà ở nhà quăng pháo ghê qua, thích bộ xy mini mà chậm mất rồi...

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nhanh quá, dạo này anh nghỉ tết sớm hay sao mà ở nhà quăng pháo ghê qua, thích bộ xy mini mà chậm mất rồi...


Anh nghỉ phép  :Smile: . Xin công ty cho ở nhà bán ze chai  :Smile:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## GOHOME

Em lấy hai bộ nhé gamo , bác cho cái địa chỉ nhà.

----------


## Gamo

> Em lấy hai bộ nhé gamo , bác cho cái địa chỉ nhà.


Hehe, bác gọi em số "không chín 66 56 2222" nhe. Mà bác lấy bộ gì?

----------


## ppgas

Thêm mục mới:

14:- Máy mài dao tiện, mũi khoan SRD Patented của Mỹ *(đã bán)*

Cảm ơn.

----------


## maxx.side

Em nhận cục này nha anh  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em nhận cục này nha anh


Ok maxx, xác nhận gạch. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Luyến

Bể gạch thì đến lượt em nhé keke
thanks

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.


Giá ra đi 950k chưa phí giao hàng.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật giảm giá vài món còn lại và thêm:

*1*:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A: (Đã bán)

*2*:- Hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S[/B]. (Đã bán)

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)

5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1


- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.  (giảm còn 1tr4 cho cả 2)

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm.


*giá: 800k* (giảm còn 700k)

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành
Giá *850k*. (giảm còn 700k)



8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái, bán 1 cái,  để 1 cái ngâm tiếp.

Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, 700k cho cục mới hơn.

9:- Hộp số dòng Cyclo drive của Sumitomo, tỷ lệ 21:1. (Đã bán)

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.




Giá ra đi 950k (giảm còn 700k)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## concobebe1104

bác còn bộ XY mini hay super mini nào ko ạ???

----------


## huanpt

> 14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước. 
> Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ngứa ngáy muốn xúc ngay, nhưng chưa hiểu cái này nó truyền động thế nào nhỉ bác ba gác?

----------


## Nam CNC

truyền động qua bánh răng thôi mà anh Huân , tỉ lệ 1:1 .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ngứa ngáy muốn xúc ngay, nhưng chưa hiểu cái này nó truyền động thế nào nhỉ bác ba gác?


Xúc luôn đi, giao luôn con servo qya chỗ bác luôn.
Cơ cấu ra sao thì chưa tháo ra nên không biết nhưng nó quay êm lắm nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Dọn đến đám ray vít:
V1:- Vitme D16 bước 2, tổng dài 230, hành trình 80mm, còn bót và khá mới, đầu vít D10.
Giá: (đã bán)

V2:- Vitme D14 bước 5, rơ lắc, ai cần thao bi hay lấy 2 gối thì lụm về. (đã bán)

V3:- Vitme D15 bước bước 10, ren đôi, tổng dài 300, hành trình 150mm, đầu vít D8. 
Còn bót và khá mới, có áo đai ốc và gối 2 đầu như hình.


Giá: 450k 

V4:- Vitme THK D20 bước 5, tổng dài 340, hành trình 170mm, còn bót và bóng đẹp, còn nguyên cặp bạc đạn chịu lực và gối 1 đầu.



Giá: 250k

V5:- Vitme Kuroda D14 bước 5, tổng dài 630, hành trình tầm 490mm, còn bót và bóng đẹp, cấp chính xác cỡ C3 (vì chưa tháo áo đai ốc xem nên có chữ "cỡ"), có áo đai ốc và gối 2 đầu. (đã bán)

V6:- Vitme THK D14 bước 4, tổng dài 370, hành trình 260mm, 2 đầu D8mm, có ren. Hơi bị ố do để trên kệ khá lâu, quay không chút sượng. 
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiều dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.


Giá 250k/1, 450k/2

V7:- Vitme THK D14 bước 5, tổng dài 400, hành trình 280mm, 2 đầu D8mm, quay không chút sượng, có áo đai ốc.
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiêu dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.


Giá 300k

R1:- Cặp ray THK SSR20, dài 620mm, 4 con trượt. Lúc mua còn trong hộp nhưng để lâu trông gầm tủ nên mấy chỗ cao su chắn bụi nó bị dẻo luôn.Dĩ nhiên là trượt bót, ray còn sáng mới, không vết sẹo nào trừ vết ơ nhỏ ở đầu thanh trượt. 
Thử ghép với cây vít ở mục V5 thành 1 cặp đẹp đôi hành trình 400mm. 



Giá 1tr1/cặp ray.

R2:- Cặp ray vuông Star thiết kế kiểu phat-xít Đức, lỗ ren ở phia lưng cây trượt, mặt trên phẳng phiu, không ố hay trầy xước.
Ray 15mm, dài 340, 2 con trượt.
Thử ghép với cây vít ở mục V3 là có bộ mini Z hành trình 150mm



Giá 350k/ cặp trượt (lấy luôn cây vít là 750k nhé)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp:
V8:- vitme Subaki 15, bước 10, dài 340mm, hành trình 250mm. Trắng bóng và bót, quay êm, có 1 gối và áo đai ốc như hình, đầu vít phi 8mm.
(đã bán )
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Em mua cây vitme V1 D16 bước 2 hành trình 80 nhé! Mai chuyển tiền.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em mua cây vitme V1 D16 bước 2 hành trình 80 nhé! Mai chuyển tiền.


Ok. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## khangscc

> Tiếp:
> V8:- vitme Subaki 15, bước 10, dài 340mm, hành trình 250mm. Trắng bóng và bót, quay êm, có 1 gối và áo đai ốc như hình, đầu vít phi 8mm.
> Đính kèm 29164
> Đính kèm 29165
> Giá 300k chưa phí vận chuyển.
> Cảm ơn.


Em lấy cây này nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang cuối.

----------


## ppgas

> Ngứa ngáy muốn xúc ngay, nhưng chưa hiểu cái này nó truyền động thế nào nhỉ bác ba gác?


Cụ huanpt có tính mần cục này không?
Không thì cuối tuần em tháo ra xem bộ đồ lòng. :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

> Cụ huanpt có tính mần cục này không?
> Không thì cuối tuần em tháo ra xem bộ đồ lòng.


Em muốn, em muốn, nhưng em đang thiếu thuốc cho việc khác. Cụ cứ mần cho được việc ạ!

Thks Cụ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:

V3:- Vitme D15 bước bước 10, ren đôi, tổng dài 300, hành trình 150mm, đầu vít D8. 
Còn bót và khá mới, có áo đai ốc và gối 2 đầu như hình:


Giá: 450k 

V4:- Vitme THK D20 bước 5, tổng dài 340, hành trình 170mm, còn bót và bóng đẹp, còn nguyên cặp bạc đạn chịu lực và gối 1 đầu.



Giá :Frown: Đã bán)

V6:- Vitme THK D14 bước 4, tổng dài 370, hành trình 260mm, 2 đầu D8mm, có ren. Hơi bị ố do để trên kệ khá lâu, quay không chút sượng. 
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiều dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.


Giá: 250k/1, 450k/2

V7:- Vitme THK D14 bước 5, tổng dài 400, hành trình 280mm, 2 đầu D8mm, quay không chút sượng, có áo đai ốc.
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiêu dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.


Giá 300k

R1:- Cặp ray THK SSR20, dài 620mm, 4 con trượt. Lúc mua còn trong hộp nhưng để lâu trông gầm tủ nên mấy chỗ cao su chắn bụi nó bị dẻo luôn.Dĩ nhiên là trượt bót, ray còn sáng mới, không vết sẹo nào trừ vết ơ nhỏ ở đầu thanh trượt. 



Giá 1tr1/cặp ray.

R2:- Cặp ray vuông Star thiết kế kiểu phat-xít Đức, lỗ ren ở phia lưng cây trượt, mặt trên phẳng phiu, không ố hay trầy xước.
Ray 15mm, dài 340, 2 con trượt.
Thư ghép với cây vít ở mục V3 thì có bộ Z mini:



Giá 350k/ cặp trượt (lấy luôn cây vít là 750k nhé)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Update:
R3:- cặp ray Rexroth của Đức
- Ray bảng 23mm, dài 620mm, mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi, hành trình max 400mm khi 2 con trượt sát nhau. 
Cặp ray còn mới keng, sáng bóng, đệm che bụi, bi bọng ngon lành, trượt bót.  
Hình ảnh mới chup:







Giá cả cực kì hấp dẫn cho việc bán nhanh: 2tr6, chưa phí vân chuyển.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Ok. Cảm ơn bác.


Đã nhận hàng, đóng gói cẩn thận . Thanks !

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật giảm giá vài món còn lại và thêm:
> 
> 1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A:
> (Đã bán)[B]
> 
> 2:-*Hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S*. 
> Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
> Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
> Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm (còn 4 cái)
> ...


Cập nhật mục số 1 đã bán.

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật giảm giá vài món còn lại và thêm:
> 
> 1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A (đã bán)
> 
> Cảm ơn.


Cập nhật mục số 1 đã bán.

----------


## ppgas

[QUOTE=ppgas;98051]Cập nhật giảm giá vài món còn lại và thêm:

1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R-ASAA + ASD13B-A (Đã bán)

2:-Hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S
Tỉ lệ 1:30, cốt âm vào D8, cốt ra D18, đường kính ngoài 85mm
Gắn sẵn động cơ AC servo 100W Mitsu HC-UF13B-S3 có thắng từ (thích hợp với driver MR-J2-10A), 
Servo dòng U to xác, mặt bích 60, bằng con servo 200W/400W nhưng cốt nhỏ 8mm (còn 4 cái)
Đính kèm 29442
Đính kèm 29443
Bổ sung clip cho nó sanh động ☺:


*Giá 700/1 - giảm còn 600k* bao gồm động cơ servo mitsu 100W
*Giá 500k/1 giảm còn 400k* không động cơ

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
Đính kèm 29444
1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)

5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1
Đính kèm 29445
Đính kèm 29446
- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850ki
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.  (giảm còn 1tr4 cho cả 2)

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm.
Đính kèm 29447
Đính kèm 29448
*giá: 800k* (giảm còn 700k)

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành
Giá *850k*. (giảm còn 700k)
Đính kèm 29449
Đính kèm 29450

8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái, bán 1 cái,  để 1 cái ngâm tiếp.
Đính kèm 29451
Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, 700k cho cục mới hơn.

9:- Hộp số dòng Cyclo drive của Sumitomo, tỷ lệ 21:1. Chưa test động cơ vì không có driver. 
Các thông số như hình nhé.
Đính kèm 29452
Đính kèm 29453
Đính kèm 29454
Giá 400k

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.

Giá ra đi 950k (giảm còn 700k)

15:- hộp số cho servo 200-400W
Đính kèm 29459
- Một con Takamura, tỷ lệ 5:1, cốt vào 14mm, ra 25mm
Đính kèm 29460
Giá 400k
- Một con Shimpo-Nidec nhỏ gọn, tỷ lệ: 3:1, cốt vào 14, cốt ra 12mmĐính kèm 29461
Giá 250k
Lấy cả hai: 600k/2
16:- 2 con động cơ kéo spindle Shin-oh nhỏ gọn, nhưng công lực không nhỏ. Mỗi con năng tầm 12kg.

Mua về tính kéo spindle nhưng đã mua được con khác nên bán lại. Thông số như hình : 750W, 5560rpm (max 5940rpm)ở 100Hz. Lúc mua về bạc đạn gỉ sét do nằm bãi nên em đã mua bạc mới (100% mới trong hộp) thay rồi. 2 đầu đều bạc 6xxx. Cả 2 đã test chạy ngon và êm (do không dùng quạt giải nhiệt)
Tham khảo test tại đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...im-loai/page27
Con cốt ngắn bên phải, cốt 30mm, hình thức đẹp hơn tí, đã đấu dây dài 2m, mang về chỉ gắn lên biến tần là chiến thôi.



Giá: 900k

Con kém sắc tí, cốt khúc ngắn trong 30mm, khúc ngoài 26mm. Cũng đã thay bạc mới và test ngon lành nhưng chưa nối dài dây.


Tham khảo test:


Giá: 750k

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Update:

*15:-* hộp số cho servo 200-400W


- Một con Takamura, tỷ lệ 5:1, cốt vào 14mm, ra 25mm

Giá 400k

- Một con Shimpo-Nidec nhỏ gọn, tỷ lệ: 3:1, cốt vào 14, cốt ra 12mm

Giá 250k
Lấy cả hai: 600k/2

*16:-* 2 con động cơ kéo spindle Shin-oh nhỏ gọn, nhưng công lực không nhỏ. Mỗi con nặng tầm 12kg.

Mua về tính kéo spindle nhưng đã mua được con khác nên bán lại. 
Thông số như hình : 750W, 5660rpm (max 5940rpm) ở 100Hz. Lúc mua về bạc đạn gỉ sét do nằm bãi nên đã mua bạc mới (100% mới trong hộp) thay rồi. 2 đầu đều là bạc 6xxx. Cả 2 đã test chạy ngon và êm (do không dùng quạt giải nhiệt)
Tham khảo test tại đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...im-loai/page27
Con cốt ngắn bên phải, cốt 30mm, hình thức đẹp hơn tí, đã đấu dây dài 2m, mang về chỉ gắn lên biến tần là chiến thôi.


Giá: 900k  [#FF0000"]đã gạch[/COLOR]

Con kém sắc tí, cốt khúc ngắn trong 30mm, khúc ngoài 26mm. Cũng đã thay bạc mới và test ngon lành nhưng chưa nối dài dây.


Tham khảo test:


Giá: 750k [#FF0000"]đã gạch[/COLOR]

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## maxx.side

bữa không nói em lây luôn. chuyển nhượng 2 con motor kéo spindle cho em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> bữa không nói em lây luôn. chuyển nhượng 2 con motor kéo spindle cho em nhé


Hi, chia bớt 1 con đi bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> bữa không nói em lây luôn. chuyển nhượng 2 con motor kéo spindle cho em nhé


Hehe bữa đó chưa có mua được con kia. Mà vậy mới có dịp cafe tiếp chứ  :Smile: . Sáng nay qua luôn đi.  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp, dẹp đến đống servo motor
*17:-* Bán bớt mớ động cơ servo Mitsu HC-KFS13 và HC-KFS23 còn mới tinh tươm. Lúc mua nguyên cụm nên chất lượng như nhau. Hiếm lắm mới kiếm ra vết trầy sướt  :Smile: 
Tất cả đã test ok hết nhé.





Và cuối cùng là giá: đã bán

Giá chưa gồm phí giao hàng.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Hoang Phuong

mấy con servo 200w dụng driver loại nào để hoạt động được vậy

----------


## ppgas

> mấy con servo 200w dụng driver loại nào để hoạt động được vậy


Driver Mitsu Mr-J2S-20A (B) bác nhé.

----------


## maxx.side

> Hi, chia bớt 1 con đi bác


Hi anh Thuhanoi, sáng nay ko đọc dc tin anh, cafe chém gió với thằng bạn bị nó tịch thu 1 cái rồi, để em hỏi thử nếu nó chưa thực sự cần thì nhượng anh.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## maxx.side

> Hehe bữa đó chưa có mua được con kia. Mà vậy mới có dịp cafe tiếp chứ . Sáng nay qua luôn đi.


Hôm qua em bơi Đám cưới xong đuối quá nên không ghé anh dc  :Big Grin: , khi nào em ghé alo anh trước

----------


## Daedelus

Mấy con Mitsu này ko chạy dc khác công suất đúng ko ạ  :Confused:

----------


## ppgas

> Mấy con Mitsu này ko chạy dc khác công suất đúng ko ạ


Nó chạy đúng driver của nó bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Hôm qua em bơi Đám cưới xong đuối quá nên không ghé anh dc , khi nào em ghé alo anh trước


Tranh thủ nha maxx, anh cần dọn dẹp lấy lối đi. :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Chiều nay lục tủ lôi ra mới thấy kiến tha lâu cũng đầy tổ:





Gần 5 chục ký dây tín hiệu Encoder servo, dây động lực servo, dây 2 pha, 5 pha, alpha... Đuối, muốn đăng bán cũng không liệt kê nỗi. Do nhà còn nhiều alpha step nên giữ lại dây alpha, còn lại bác nào có nhu cầu cứ post lên đây em xem cis sẽ phục vụ nhé... cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

có dây nối dài động cơ anpha step không ? bán hết cho em đi , em lười hàn dây lắm.

----------


## emptyhb

> có dây nối dài động cơ anpha step không ? bán hết cho em đi , em lười hàn dây lắm.


Bác qua nhà tha bọc nilon trắng kia về kìa

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Dây alpha nối dài thì có nhưng đám alpha step/drive nhiều hơn  :Smile:  nên không bán Nam ơi. Xem tạm 1 góc tủ nè:

----------

Gamo

----------


## nicowando

cho e xin 2-3 cọng 5 pha đi a  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## phuocviet346

Ôm chi mà nhiều vậy trời

----------


## Daedelus

Nhìn đống Driver thèm nhỏ dãi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Bác nicowando cần mỗi cọng dài bao nhiêu? 
Em có mấy cọng dài tầm 3m-3,5m, 70k 1 cọng có 2 đầu giắc nối nhựa nhé bác. Ad zalo em gửi hình cho nhanh.

Báo lắc nhắc lâu quá nên các bác có zalo vui lòng add số đt dưới chữ ký, em cố gắng trả lời.
*18:-*Bộ alpha mini ASD13A-A (điện 100-115vAC) + ASM46AA lẻ loi, có giắc nối tín hiệu.


Giá 1tr chẵn, chưa gồm phí vận chuyển.

----------


## Tuancoi

Có loại nào dành cho 2 em này ko bác

----------


## ppgas

> Có loại nào dành cho 2 em này ko bác


Không có bác tuancoi (chưa chắc hiểu ý bác muốn hỏi gì  :Smile:  nhưng yaskawa thì không có dây)

----------


## ppgas

> Ôm chi mà nhiều vậy trời


Hehe tiền đi nhậu giờ mua mấy cái này đó :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Bác qua nhà tha bọc nilon trắng kia về kìa


Mắt tinh kinh  :Smile: , còn đống đen ngay cạnh đó nữa kkk.

----------


## MINHAT

Kaka têt́ rồi xã kho đi anh ơi

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Update:
> R3:- cặp ray Rexroth của Đức
> - Ray bảng 23mm, dài 620mm, mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi, hành trình max 400mm khi 2 con trượt sát nhau. 
> Cặp ray còn mới keng, sáng bóng, đệm che bụi, bi bọng ngon lành, trượt bót.  
> Hình ảnh mới chup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cập nhât cặp ray cho máy gấu và thợ chuyên nghiêp.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật giảm giá:

[B]2:-[B]Hộp số không độ rơ Kamo (đã bán)
4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)

5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1


- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.  (giảm còn 1tr4 cho cả 2)

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm.


*giá: 800k* (giảm còn 700k)

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành
Giá *850k*. (giảm còn 700k)



8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái, bán 1 cái,  để 1 cái ngâm tiếp.

Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, 700k cho cục mới hơn.

9:- Hộp số dòng Cyclo drive của Sumitomo, tỷ lệ 21:1. (đã bán)
14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.

Giá ra đi 950k (giảm còn 700k)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật giảm giá:

[B]2:-*Hộp số không độ rơ Kamo BRS85SH-30S*.  (đã bán)

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)

5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1


- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.  (giảm còn 1tr4 cho cả 2)

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm.


*giá: 800k* (giảm còn 700k)

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành


Giá *850k*. (giảm còn 700k)

8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái, bán 1 cái,  để 1 cái ngâm tiếp.

Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, 700k cho cục mới hơn.

9:- Hộp số dòng Cyclo drive của Sumitomo, tỷ lệ 21:1.  (đã bán)

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.

Giá ra đi 950k (giảm còn 700k)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật giảm giá vài món còn lại và thêm:

1:- bộ hộp số vexta alpha step - DGM85R (đã bán)

(đã bán)

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)

5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1


- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.  (giảm còn 1tr4 cho cả 2)

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm.


*giá: 800k* (giảm còn 700k)

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành
Giá *850k*. (giảm còn 700k)



8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái, bán 1 cái,  để 1 cái ngâm tiếp.

Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, 700k cho cục mới hơn.

9:- Hộp số dòng Cyclo drive của Sumitomo, tỷ lệ 21:1.  (đã bán)

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.

Giá ra đi 950k (giảm còn 700k)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Update:
> R3:- cặp ray Rexroth của Đức
> - Ray bảng 23mm, dài 620mm, mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi, hành trình max 400mm khi 2 con trượt sát nhau. 
> Cặp ray còn mới keng, sáng bóng, đệm che bụi, bi bọng ngon lành, trượt bót.  
> Hình ảnh mới chup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giảm 15% giá (390k) cho cặp ray đẹp, còn 2.210k

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,
*R4:-* 3 cặp ray Hiwin còn mới tinh:


+ cặp Hiwin ray bản 20mm, còn trong bọc, chưa dử dụng.
Dài 1400, 2 con trượt loại dài mỗi cây như hình, hành trinh tầm 1200mm. Con trượt có vết ố trên mặt nhưngbray thì sáng bóng, không trầy sướt hay lỗi lầm gì. 


Giá (đã bán)
+ cặp ngắn hơn, ray bản 15mm, dài 600mm, hành trình hơn 400mm, 4 con trượt có cánh. Đánh giá chủ quan là rất đẹp, ray nhuộm đen bóng, không ố hay lỗi lầm gì, trượt thì mới tinh, chắn bụi còn bót, đỏ tươi  :Smile: . Giá 900k
+  cặp ngắn nhất, ray bản 20mm, 2 con trượt có cánh, dài 340mm, hành trình tầm 250mm. Dánh giá chủ quan là rất đẹp, ray nhuộm đen bóng, không ố hay lỗi lầm gì, trượt thì mới tinh, chắn bụi còn bót, đỏ tươi  :Smile: . Giá (đã bán)



Giá trên chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## garynguyen

PPGAS! Bác thuộc cơ quan nào mà cứ tái cơ cấu hoài vậy? Mấy hàng đẹp bị thải loại hết vậy?

----------

ppgas

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Xin gạch cặp ray ngắn hwin ht 250 nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> PPGAS! Bác thuộc cơ quan nào mà cứ tái cơ cấu hoài vậy? Mấy hàng đẹp bị thải loại hết vậy?


Cuối năm bà xã dọn dẹp nhà nên mình cũng phụ một tay. Toàn hàng sưu tầm. Cho mấy em nó ra đường cũng thương lắm  :Smile: 



> Xin gạch cặp ray ngắn hwin ht 250 nhé


Nhận gạch bác. Bác cho số đt liên lạc nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

E nt cho bác ko thấy bác rep. Sđt:0917.338.464 ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mấy cặp ray này của anh ppgas em cũng có dc trên tay mà mua hụt. Toàn hàng siêu đẹp.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

> Dây alpha nối dài thì có nhưng đám alpha step/drive nhiều hơn  nên không bán Nam ơi. Xem tạm 1 góc tủ nè:
> Đính kèm 29520


Giờ mới hỉu tại sao chả nhìn đống motor & driver của mình mà cười....

----------

ppgas

----------


## ngocsut

sao bác nhiều misu B thế, hướng dẫn em dùng với  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> sao bác nhiều misu B thế, hướng dẫn em dùng với


Bác ngocsut, mitsu B đâu có đâu, nó chạy mạng, em thì không biết gì về mạng nên chỉ có A thôi  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Mấy cặp ray này của anh ppgas em cũng có dc trên tay mà mua hụt. Toàn hàng siêu đẹp.


Cảm ơn imnot.romeo, anh mua vì nó siêu đẹp  :Smile: . 
Anh em có tính lắp máy với size này thì rước em nó về đi, giá đó chưa bằng giá hàng cũ đâu (tính ra chưa tới 300k/kg) cho cặp ray 99% đẹp như mới, và chưa xài bao giờ.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, 
Cặp ray Hiwin 1m4 đã bán, mục R3 chỉ còn cặp ray 15 đẹp, dài 600mm.

Cảm ơn

----------


## hieunguyen81

Đã nhận đc cặp ray Hiwin mới coóng của bác ppgas rất nhiệt tình, cảm ơn bác  :Cool:  ! Em chỉ hông biết cặp này phải ngoài quận 8 không vì hôm kia đi có thấy 1 cặp i chang nhưng không thèm hỏi giá vì ngoài đó giá thường trên trời  :Big Grin: , chẳng lẽ trùng hợp đến thế  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đã nhận đc cặp ray Hiwin mới coóng của bác ppgas rất nhiệt tình, cảm ơn bác  ! Em chỉ hông biết cặp này phải ngoài quận 8 không vì hôm kia đi có thấy 1 cặp i chang nhưng không thèm hỏi giá vì ngoài đó giá thường trên trời , chẳng lẽ trùng hợp đến thế


Cặp ray đẹp và dịch vụ tốt là vui rồi bác, hàng bãi mừ, có thể trung hợp hoặc không  :Smile: . Cảm ơn bác.

----------

hieunguyen81

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy ray đẹp I như gái đẹp vậy nhưng cố zằng lòng đây  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

> PPGAS! Bác thuộc cơ quan nào mà cứ tái cơ cấu hoài vậy? Mấy hàng đẹp bị thải loại hết vậy?


Mới dụ dỗ chả được bộ combo, may mà cha này tái cơ cấu  :Wink:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Mới dụ dỗ chả được bộ combo, may mà cha này tái cơ cấu


Chưa chắc ai dụ ai đâu nhé  :Stick Out Tongue: . Mà không sao, bộ combo đó đẹp như gái 18. Dáng người mẫu nữa thì ai dụ ai có quan trọng gì kkk...

----------


## ppgas

> Thấy ray đẹp I như gái đẹp vậy nhưng cố zằng lòng đây


Còn cặp Rexroth nữa kìa bác  :Smile: . Gái đẹp gặp cặp ray đó còn không giữ nỗi mình huông chi bác  :Smile: . 
Cặp đó, giá đó em thua lỗ đậm đấy ah :Frown:

----------


## maxx.side

> Còn cặp Rexroth nữa kìa bác . Gái đẹp gặp cặp ray đó còn không giữ nỗi mình huông chi bác . 
> Cặp đó, giá đó em thua lỗ đậm đấy ah


Vậy chứ em thấy anh có bán món nào mà lời đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Cặp đó thua lỗ đậm thì ai biểu ông mua mắc làm chi , tui đem cặp ray con lăn 25 IKO còn bót hơn nữa mà bán giá rẻ hơn vẫn có lời là ông xặc máu à ...... mà hên 1 chổ em ngu sao bán hehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Mày nhe... mai qua thăm lão Nam  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

> Cặp đó thua lỗ đậm thì ai biểu ông mua mắc làm chi , tui đem cặp ray con lăn 25 IKO còn bót hơn nữa mà bán giá rẻ hơn vẫn có lời là ông xặc máu à ...... mà hên 1 chổ em ngu sao bán hehehe.


Cái thời điểm mà Mr.long Q8 toàn chơi giá 350k/kg cho ray. Mấy bộ ray mới toàn chơi 4-500k không. 
Mà cũng không sao, bán không được có khi lại tốt vì có cái mà dùng khi cần. Chỉ sợ bảo quản không khéo lâu ngày nó hoen ố, hư chắn bụi thì đúng là phí của giời  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái bộ anh đang giữ thì mấy cha có mấy con TC-225 rất cần đó , hình như có cái máy này có có ray trùng khớp với cặp ray của anh , mấy ông đó mà biết được thì anh có bán mắc hơn cũng được hehehehe.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo,
*R5:-* cặp ray THK HRS20, loại chịu tải cao.
Cặp ray này lúc mua còn sáng láng, cả ray, cả trượt, để trong bọc lâu quá quên nên nó bị hoen rỉ (không rỗ nhé) vài chỗ. Ray thì còn sáng đẹp nhưng 4 con trượt thì bị hoen rỉ như hình.

Tổng dài 640mm, hành trình tầm 460mm. Bi bọng còn mỡ bò nên vẫn còn rất bót, trượt êm. 
Hình chưa lau chùi gì nhé.



Giá 900k. (đã gạch)

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhât:
- Mớ hộp số Kamo không rơ (mục 2) và hộp số Cyclo Sumitomo (mục 9) đã bán
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:

*V3:-* Vitme D15 bước bước 10, ren đôi, tổng dài 300, hành trình 150mm, đầu vít D8. 
Còn bót và khá mới, có áo đai ốc và gối 2 đầu như hình:


Giá: 450k 

*V6:-* Vitme THK D14 bước 4, tổng dài 370, hành trình 260mm, 2 đầu D8mm, có ren. Hơi bị ố do để trên kệ khá lâu, quay không chút sượng. 
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiều dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.


Giá: 250k/1, 450k/2

*V7:-* Vitme THK D14 bước 5, tổng dài 400, hành trình 280mm, 2 đầu D8mm, quay không chút sượng, có áo đai ốc.
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiêu dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.


Giá 300k

*R1:-* Cặp ray THK SSR20, dài 620mm, 4 con trượt. Lúc mua còn trong hộp nhưng để lâu trông gầm tủ nên mấy chỗ cao su chắn bụi nó bị dẻo luôn.Dĩ nhiên là trượt bót, ray còn sáng mới, không vết sẹo nào trừ vết ơ nhỏ ở đầu thanh 



Giá 900k/cặp ray.

*R2:-* Cặp ray vuông Star thiết kế kiểu phat-xít Đức, lỗ ren ở phia lưng cây trượt, mặt trên phẳng phiu, không ố hay trầy xước.
Ray 15mm, dài 340, 2 con trượt.
Thư ghép với cây vít ở mục V3 thì có bộ Z mini:



Giá 350k/ cặp trượt (gạch) (lấy luôn cây vít là 750k nhé)

*R3:-* cặp ray Rexroth của Đức
- Ray bảng 23mm, dài 620mm, mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi, hành trình max 400mm khi 2 con trượt sát nhau. 
Cặp ray còn mới keng, sáng bóng, đệm che bụi, bi bọng ngon lành, trượt bót.  
Hình ảnh mới chup:



Giá cả cực kì hấp dẫn cho việc bán nhanh: 2.210k

*R4:-* cặp ray Hiwin còn mới tinh:
+ ray bản 15mm, dài 600mm, hành trình hơn 400mm, 4 con trượt có cánh. Đánh giá chủ quan là rất đẹp, ray nhuộm đen bóng, không ố hay lỗi lầm gì, trượt thì mới tinh, chắn bụi còn bót, đỏ tươi  :Smile: . 
Cặp bên trái:


Giá 900k

Giá trên chưa bao chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Gamo

> Chưa chắc ai dụ ai đâu nhé . Mà không sao, bộ combo đó đẹp như gái 18. Dáng người mẫu nữa thì ai dụ ai có quan trọng gì kkk...


Huhu... đang tính dùng bộ Ngọc Trinh của ông làm trục Z. Ông dụ tui giùm 1 bộ đẹp như thế làm trục Y đi (to to tí)

----------


## ppgas

> Huhu... đang tính dùng bộ Ngọc Trinh của ông làm trục Z. Ông dụ tui giùm 1 bộ đẹp như thế làm trục Y đi (to to tí)


Chúng tôi đã cố gắng hết sức  :Smile: 

Cập nhật còn lại vài món linh tinh.

----------


## ppgas

> Tiếp, dẹp đến đống servo motor
> *17:-* Bán bớt mớ động cơ servo Mitsu HC-KFS13 và HC-KFS23 còn mới tinh tươm. Lúc mua nguyên cụm nên chất lượng như nhau. Hiếm lắm mới kiếm ra vết trầy sướt 
> Tất cả đã test ok hết nhé.
> Và cuối cùng là giá: đã bán
> 
> Giá chưa gồm phí giao hàng.


Cập nhật, mớ servo mitsu đã xong nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh:
*R2:-* Cặp ray vuông Star thiết kế kiểu phat-xít Đức, lỗ ren ở phia lưng cây trượt, mặt trên phẳng phiu, không ố hay trầy xước.
Ray 15mm, dài 340, 2 con trượt.
Đính kèm 30394
Giá 350k/ cặp trượt (nhận gạch)

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Có cái khối nhôm như hình, tính dùng để làm z cho mấy bộ combo nhôm cho máy mini nhưng vỡ kế hoạch:


Giá:700k chưa phí ship.

Thông số cụ thể thì không nhớ, chiều cao tầm 430mm.
Các kích thước khác sẽ cập nhật sau, giờ chỉ có cái hình  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Cập nhật:
> Có cái khối nhôm như hình, tính dùng để làm z cho mấy bộ combo nhôm cho máy mini nhưng vỡ kế hoạch:
> 
> 
> Giá:700k chưa phí ship.
> 
> Thông số cụ thể thì không nhớ, chiều cao tầm 430mm.
> Các kích thước khác sẽ cập nhật sau, giờ chỉ có cái hình


cho e tạm gạch, có thông số quyết sau nhé bác!\

----------

ppgas

----------


## luu

Gạch Cải z nhôm nha a ba gác. Tuy nhiên Minh đến sau thì tùy duyên nha.

----------

ppgas

----------


## secondhand

Ô lưu nay chơi rc giờ cũng chuyển qua cnc rồi hử  :Smile:

----------


## luu

> Ô lưu nay chơi rc giờ cũng chuyển qua cnc rồi hử


Bác nào thế ạ.

----------


## khangscc

> Bác nào thế ạ.


Bác ấy cũng chơi giống bác ấy rm

----------


## ppgas

> cho e tạm gạch, có thông số quyết sau nhé bác!\


Thông số đây anhxco:
Cao 430, sâu 300mm
Mặt phẳng ga Z lồi ra 115mm, 2 cạnh 140 X 200mm.
Thêm 1 thông tin là nhôm dày 13.5mm.

----------


## huanpt

Em đăng ký cái "L" trên. Hy vọng tới tay em... :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Bác anhxco đã xác nhận. Các bác đăng ký sau thông cảm nhé. 

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Em đăng ký cái "L" trên. Hy vọng tới tay em...


@huanpt, con servo 400w tính sao đây? Để riêng ở ngoài chờ confirm lâu quá. Hạn chót là trong tuần này đó. Hết tuần này đi phân kim  :Smile:  ráng chịu nghen.

----------


## huanpt

> @huanpt, con servo 400w tính sao đây? Để riêng ở ngoài chờ confirm lâu quá. Hạn chót là trong tuần này đó. Hết tuần này đi phân kim  ráng chịu nghen.


Canh mãi không được món nào của bác. Hehe đến thứ 7 mà không canh được thì chạy qua bác làm ly cafe lấy luôn 1 thể.

Thks Bác

----------


## ppgas

> Canh mãi không được món nào của bác. Hehe đến thứ 7 mà không canh được thì chạy qua bác làm ly cafe lấy luôn 1 thể.
> 
> Thks Bác


Uhm, qua cafe là chính. Con motor là ...mười.  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:

*V3:-* Vitme D15 bước bước 10, ren đôi, tổng dài 300, hành trình 150mm, đầu vít D8. 
Còn bót và khá mới, có áo đai ốc và gối 2 đầu như hình:
Giá: *đã bán*

*V6:-* Vitme THK D14 bước 4, tổng dài 370, hành trình 260mm, 2 đầu D8mm, có ren. Hơi bị ố do để trên kệ khá lâu, quay không chút sượng. 
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiều dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.

Giá: 250k/1, 450k/2

*V7:-* Vitme THK D14 bước 5, tổng dài 400, hành trình 280mm, 2 đầu D8mm, quay không chút sượng, có áo đai ốc.
Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiêu dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.


Giá 300k

*R1:-* Cặp ray THK SSR20, dài 620mm, 4 con trượt. Lúc mua còn trong hộp nhưng để lâu trông gầm tủ nên mấy chỗ cao su chắn bụi nó bị dẻo luôn.Dĩ nhiên là trượt bót, ray còn sáng mới, không vết sẹo nào trừ vết ơ nhỏ ở đầu thanh 


Giá 900k/cặp ray.

*R3:-* cặp ray Rexroth của Đức
- Ray bảng 23mm, dài 620mm, mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi, hành trình max 400mm khi 2 con trượt sát nhau. 
Cặp ray còn mới keng, sáng bóng, đệm che bụi, bi bọng ngon lành, trượt bót.  
Hình ảnh mới 
Giá cả cực kì hấp dẫn cho việc bán nhanh: 2.210k




*R4:-* cặp ray Hiwin còn mới tinh:
+ ray bản 15mm, dài 600mm, hành trình hơn 400mm, 4 con trượt có cánh. Đánh giá chủ quan là rất đẹp, ray nhuộm đen bóng, không ố hay lỗi lầm gì, trượt thì mới tinh, chắn bụi còn bót, đỏ tươi  :Smile: . 
Cặp bên trái:


Giá 900k

Giá trên chưa bao chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

SSR20 có muốn đổi chác gì với em không anh ba gác

----------


## ppgas

> SSR20 có muốn đổi chác gì với em không anh ba gác


Ưu tiên đổi  :Smile: . Có cần thì cứ ôm về đi, đổi món gì tính sau. Nhưng qua tết hén.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Cái cây vít me chính giữa 2 cây ray SSR220 giá cả thế nào vậy bác Bebegat đẹp giai?

----------


## ppgas

> Cái cây vít me chính giữa 2 cây ray SSR220 giá cả thế nào vậy bác Bebegat đẹp giai?


Cây đó đang lên máy ở Vĩnh Long rồi cụ gà.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật đầu năm:

4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con

1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)

5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1


- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr5 cho cả 2*.  (giảm còn 1tr4 cho cả 2)

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm:


*giá: 800k* (giảm còn 700k)

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành
Giá *850k*. (giảm còn 700k)



8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái, bán 1 cái,  để 1 cái ngâm tiếp.

Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, 700k cho cục mới hơn.

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.

Giá ra đi 950k (giảm còn 700k)

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## mylove299

e gạch mấy con alpha nhé bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> e gạch mấy con alpha nhé bác


Ok bác, nghiên cứu driver rồi xác nhận lại nhé.
1. ASM98ACE-N10
2. ASM98MC
3. ASM98AA-P7.2
4. ASM98MC-P10

----------


## mylove299

E hỏi mấy chỗ rồi, driver hơi căng em xin hủy gạch kiếm nguyên bộ luôn. sorry bác nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> E hỏi mấy chỗ rồi, driver hơi căng em xin hủy gạch kiếm nguyên bộ luôn. sorry bác nhé.


Ok bác. Driver nhóm này hơi khó kiếm.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
15:- động cơ servo Panasonic MFA030HA2NSK 300w, cốt trục 12mm, đk thân 80mm, 5000rpm, thông số như hình. Không có driver nên tạm test bằng biến tần.





Test với biến tần yaskawa V1000


Giá 500K

----------


## sieunhim

> V3:- Vitme D15 bước bước 10, ren đôi, tổng dài 300, hành trình 150mm, đầu vít D8.


cây này còn thì cho e gạch nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## legiao

Có con biến tần v1000 1,5& 2,2 kw kg cụ để nhẹ cho 1con.mới khởi động đầu năm để nặng gảy hết răng húp cháo luôn nha cụ

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> cây này còn thì cho e gạch nhé.


Còn bác ah. Vừa gửi zalo add friend, bác accept nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## cnclaivung

cặp ray 900k còn ko đại ca

----------


## ppgas

> cặp ray 900k còn ko đại ca


Có 2 cặp 900k, bác hỏi cặp nào? Ssr20 hay hiwin?

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
16:- thêm món này: biến tần Yaskawa V1000, 2.2/3.0kw. Đã test chạy ngon lành. Trước mua từ chú Quảng, nay dư bán bớt.
Thông số như hình.




Giá: *đã bán*

----------


## ngocpham

Gạch con này nhé bác
Nhắn cho mình tk vietcombank

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Gạch con này nhé bác
> Nhắn cho mình tk vietcombank


Xác nhận gạch. Gửi thông tin qua zalo nhé.
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## ppgas

> SSR20 có muốn đổi chác gì với em không anh ba gác


Có chốt kèo đổi chác không Namcnc? Chiều nay chạy qua đó chơi.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhât cái:



> 4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
> Đính kèm 31296
> 1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)
> 
> 5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1
> Đính kèm 31297
> Đính kèm 31298
> - ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 850k
> - ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
> ...

----------


## maxx.side

Để em mục số 4 nhé anh.



> 4:- 2 con AC induction motor như hình, trước mua về tính kéo máy tiện mini tự chế và máy mài nhưng giờ nản rồi. Tất cả đã test chạy rồi, để lâu bụi bám..., chừng 3-4kg mỗi con
> Đính kèm 31296
> 1 con 25w, 100vAC hộp số 1:30 và 1 con 60w, 100vAC, 2 chiều quay (reversible): 500k/cặp (giảm còn 300k/cặp)
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4YdqzuCbz

----------


## ppgas

Ok maxx. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:



> *V3:-* Vitme D15 bước bước 10, ren đôi, tổng dài 300, hành trình 150mm, đầu vít D8. 
> Giá: *đã bán*
> 
> *V6:-* Vitme THK D14 bước 4, tổng dài 370, hành trình 260mm, 2 đầu D8mm, có ren. Hơi bị ố do để trên kệ khá lâu, quay không chút sượng. 
> Có rơ lắc phuơng ngang theo nguyên bản nhưng chiều dọc không cảm giác độ rơ.
> Đính kèm 31181
> Giá: 250k/1, 450k/2
> 
> *V7:-* Vitme THK D14 bước 5, tổng dài 400, hành trình 280mm, 2 đầu D8mm, quay không chút sượng, có áo đai ốc.
> ...

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đang me cây visme doublenut của anh, mà sao ko thấy nó lên đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:
5:- 2 con Alpha 98, 1 có thắng, 1 có hộp số không độ rơ (non backlash- 3arcmin) tỷ lệ 10:1



- ASM98ACE-N10, hộp số 10:1, cốt ra 18mm : 750k
- ASM98MC: có thắng từ, cốt ra 14 mm: 700k
*1tr4 cho cả 2*.

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm:



*Giá: (700k)*

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, hộp số hành tinh 10:1, cốt ra 18mm, đã test ngon lành
Giá *700k*.



8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái.

Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, cục mới hơn đã bán.

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng, không cảm giác rơ.




Giá ra đi *700k*

15:- Động cơ AC spindle Fanuc, 2.2/3.7kw, còn đẹp, không sức mẻ gì., đã test chạy êm, nặng tầm 30kg. Mặt bích 174x174mm, tâm lỗ cách nhau 150mm. 


Giá: đã bán
Bộ gá nếu cần gá thân:

Giá 300k

Clip test:



Giá tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## mylove299

Thèm alpha mà ko có driver  :Frown:

----------

ppgas

----------


## buithonamk42

bác ppgas test với biến tần bao nhiêu?, biến tần đấy có lên được 8000 vp không bác, bác test dùng điện 3 pha hay 1pha ạ

----------


## ppgas

Vì không có bt 3.7kw nên test bằng con V1000, 2.2/3.0kw, 
Vòng tua thì chưa đo nhưng thường thì đc Nhật test rpm max cao hơn thông số ghi trên mark.
Test dùng điện 1pha gia đình bác ah.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Lâu ko thấy cụ ppgas xả hàng nhề. Cụ quy ẩn rồi ạ  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Lâu ko thấy cụ ppgas xả hàng nhề. Cụ quy ẩn rồi ạ


Nhiều đồ lắm mà chưa rảnh để chụp đăng bác ah.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

He he. Thế phải nín thở chờ boom tấn của cụ rồi :d

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhật cuối tuần:


giá tốt quá

----------


## ppgas

Giảm con này con: đã bán.

----------


## buithonamk42

Quá đẹp mà không  ai động lòng thì em mua nhé bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Quá đẹp mà không  ai động lòng thì em mua nhé bác


Ok bác. Cảm ơn. Zalo  :Smile:

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Yaskawa V1000, bác nào mua để lại cho em nhé.  Nghe nói nó support spm motor mà em có 2 cái motor như vậy chả nhẽ vứt đi

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, con động cơ Fanuc AC spindle đã bán.
5:- 2 con Alpha 98
- ASM98ACE-N10: đã bán
- ASM98MC: đã bán

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm:
Đính kèm 34345
Đính kèm 34346

*Giá: (700k)*

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10, đã bán.

8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái.
Đính kèm 34356
Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, cục mới hơn đã bán.

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak.
Giá ra đi *đã bán*

15:- Động cơ AC 3 pha OKUMA , 1.1/2.2kw, 1500-8000rpm còn đẹp, không sức mẻ gì., đã bán

Giá tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, con động cơ Fanuc AC spindle đã bán.
5:- 2 con Alpha 98: đã bán

6:- 1 con alpha ASM98AA P7.2, hộp số 7.2:1, độ rơ thấp 15arcmin, cốt ra 18mm:



*Giá: 700k*

7:- Thêm 1 chú ASM98MC-P10: đã bán.
8:- bộ phát xung Vexta cho động cơ step, có 2 cái.

Giá 600k cho cục trầy mặt, cục mới hơn đã bán.

14:- cục BT 40 của Mazak mua về tính ngâm mà chưa đụng đến được vì nhiều thứ phải đụng trước.  :Smile: 
Hình ảnh nói lên tất cả, chỉ thông tin thêm là nó nặng tầm 10kg nhé.Quay thử nhẹ nhàng.




Giá ra đi *đã bán*

15:- Động cơ AC 3 pha OKUMA , 1.1/2.2kw, 1500-8000rpm còn đẹp, không sức mẻ gì., đã test chạy êm, nặng 22kg. Mặt bích 130x130mm, tâm lỗ cách nhau 102mm.
Giá: đã bán.

Giá tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## huanpt

Con okuma có vẻ phủ hợp với đội của em. Em tạm gạch để chở thông tin thêm.
Bác ba gac đo giúp em 2 thông số nữa nhé: 1 đường kính trục, 2 độ dài trục thò ra.

Thks bác

----------


## huanpt

Em vừa được thông tin tốt từ đồng môn là con motor zin của nó chạy ok với biến tần thường. Nên xin hủy gạch em Okuma. Thành thật xin lỗi bác Ppgas.

----------

ppgas

----------


## dobinh1961

giá tốt 
hàng đẹp quá
có mấy bộ  ray thk bản 35 để lâu nặng quá làm cách nào chơn chu hỏi bác chủ

----------


## ppgas

> Em vừa được thông tin tốt từ đồng môn là con motor zin của nó chạy ok với biến tần thường. Nên xin hủy gạch em Okuma. Thành thật xin lỗi bác Ppgas.


Ghi nhận bác huanpt. Cảm ơn  :Smile: .

Con Okuma tiếp tục bán bình thường.

----------


## Truong2578

15:- Động cơ AC 3 pha OKUMA , 1.1/2.2kw, 1500-8000rpm còn đẹp, không sức mẻ gì., đã test chạy êm, nặng 22kg. Mặt bích 130x130mm, tâm lỗ cách nhau 102mm.
Đính kèm 34576
Đính kèm 34577
Đính kèm 34578


Hàng đã thuộc về em :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> 15:- Động cơ AC 3 pha OKUMA , 1.1/2.2kw, 1500-8000rpm còn đẹp, không sức mẻ gì., đã test chạy êm, nặng 22kg. Mặt bích 130x130mm, tâm lỗ cách nhau 102mm.
> ...
> Hàng đã thuộc về em


Xác nhận bác truong2578. Cảm ơn.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

khi nào gởi hàng cho anh Trường nhớ gởi giúp em 3 cái jack 20 pin nhé anh. hậu tạ anh sau ạ

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật: con động cơ khoan 3 pha, Maiden Little King, xuất xứ Nhật Bổn, 1.5kw còn đẹp, không sức met gì, đã test chạy ngon lành:


Giá ra đi, 1tr4.
Clip test:



Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> khi nào gởi hàng cho anh Trường nhớ gởi giúp em 3 cái jack 20 pin nhé anh. hậu tạ anh sau ạ


Đã gửi hàng nhưng không lục được mấy cái jack Tiensinh ơi.

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

mấy hộp số này dùng chế thành trục A đục tượng được không bác?

----------


## ppgas

> mấy hộp số này dùng chế thành trục A đục tượng được không bác?


Bác Duy tìm hiểu thêm về hộp số (tỉ lệ, mặt bích, đường kính cốt trục, độ rơ chấp nhận được là bao nhiêu, chịu tải...) so với nhu cầu của mình chứ em không có các thông số này thì chịu  :Smile: 

*Cập nhật thêm* con đc AC Spindle Fanuc 3pha, 1.5/2.2kw, đẹp như hình, không sức mẻ gì, max 6000rpm. Cốt trục 22mm, măt bích 130mm, lỗ cách lỗ 102mm, đặc biệt, con này nặng 18kg, khá nhẹ so với các dòng khác cùng công suất. đã test chạy êm.




Giá ra đi (nhận gạch bác buithonam)

Bổ sung clop test cho nó sanh động  :Smile: 



Chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.

----------


## ppgas

Con Fanuc bán bình thường, gạch vỡ  :Smile:

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác ppgas, em sút tiếp con fanuc 1,5kw nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, động cơ servo Yaskawa Sigma1, 200w còn khá mới như hình. Có hộp số harmonic hành tinh, tỷ lệ 5:1. Cái cốt phía trước chưa đo, (tầm D10mm)




Giá ra đi (đã bán)


Chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng nhé.

----------


## huanpt

Em hốt động cơ servo Yaskawa Sigma1, 200w kèm hộp số

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em hốt động cơ servo Yaskawa Sigma1, 200w kèm hộp số


Ok bác. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, con động cơ servo Yaskawa sigma III, 750W, tình trạng thực tế như hình, cốt quay nhẹ. Tháo từ bộ combo gang. Không có dây nối đi kèm và chưa test.




Giá ra đi: *Đã bán*

Chưa  gồm phí giao hàng.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ppgas, em sút tiếp con fanuc 1,5kw nhé


Hàng đã gửi nhé bác. 
Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần, con động cơ AC spindle Mitsubishi:
- Giải công suất 400W-750W
- Giải tốc độ 1,500-10,000rpm
- Cốt trục 22mm, măt bích 130mm, lỗ cách lỗ 103mm,
- Chiều dài thân 260mm, chưa tính trục nhé.
- Nặng 13-14kg
- Thông tin thêm, vui lòng xem trên mark nhé.
- Cái pulley mượn tạm của con motor khác)
- Đã test quay ngon lành



Giá ra đi: đã bán.
Giá chưa gồm phí giao hàng.

----------


## katum573

> Cập nhật cuối tuần, con động cơ AC spindle Mitsubishi:
> - Giải công suất 400W-750W
> - Giải tốc độ 1,500-10,000rpm
> Thông tin thêm, vui lòng xem trên mark nhé.
> - Cái pulley mượn tạm của con motor khác)
> - Đã test quay ngon lành
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em gạch con này nhe.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch con này nhe.


Ok bác. Thanks.

----------


## katum573

> Ok bác. Thanks.


Em hủy gạch con này nhé. Công nhỏ hơn mức em cần. Thank anh.

----------


## ppgas

> Em hủy gạch con này nhé. Công nhỏ hơn mức em cần. Thank anh.


Ok bác. Thanks.

Con AC spindle mitsubishi 400/750W bán bình thường nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, giải tán bớt mấy cục nặng:
- Con động cơ khoan 3 pha, Maiden Little King, xuất xứ Nhật Bổn, 1.5kw còn đẹp, không sức met gì, đã test chạy ngon lành:


Đính kèm 35435
Giá ra đi, 1tr4.
Clip test:



Cập nhật cuối tuần, con động cơ AC spindle Mitsubishi:
- Giải công suất 400W-750W
- Giải tốc độ 1,500-10,000rpm
- Cốt trục 22mm, măt bích 130mm, lỗ cách lỗ 103mm,
- Chiều dài thân 260mm, chưa tính trục nhé.
- Nặng 13-14kg
- Thông tin thêm, vui lòng xem trên mark nhé.
- Cái pulley mượn tạm của con motor khác)
- Đã test quay ngon lành



Giá ra đi: đã bán

Giá chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Số ĐT liên lạc dưới chữ ký.

Cảm ơn.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, con Mitsu AC spindle 400-750W đã bán. Cảm ơn.

Và rồi cho lên đường luôn con tiện CNC mini này:

Trượt mang cá, hệ thống ống dẫn dầu bôi trơn, ti bơm dầu còn nguyên bản.
Hành trình chưa đo nhưng chắc khoảng 200x150mm,:


Vitme 16 bước 5, độ chính xác cỡ C3 có bọc chống bụi, tất cả còn nguyên zin, chưa tháo ra xem. Nguyên bản đó tiện đồng thau và chính tay ... chú Romeo tháo từ đây:



Và giá ra đi nhẹ nhàng là *12tr*
Giá chưa gồm động cơ step, chưa động cơ kéo và vận chuyển nhé.

Đầu kẹp rút phôi bằng ben hơi đã tháo bỏ... đã thay bằng mặt bích và gắn mâm cập D85. 
Dây đai kéo còn giữ được  :Smile:  và nếu anh em nào có nhu cầu động cơ kéo nguyên bản thì em phục vụ luôn.


Tham khảo thêm:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...-tien-cnc-mini

Ưu tiên cho anh em ở sg, chở đi, không đủ sức đóng gói gửi dịch vụ.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật thêm con máy tiện mini cnc.

----------


## huanpt

Bác cứ làm mình ham muốn.
Trao đổi gì không bác? Hay chỉ tiền tươi thóc thật?

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác cứ làm mình ham muốn.
> Trao đổi gì không bác? Hay chỉ tiền tươi thóc thật?


Hehe... thiếu tiền  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Con máy ngon quá mà hết chỗ để

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, đầu BT40 Mazak đã bán.



Còn con máy tiện mini cnc anh em ở xa có tính nhích thì em nhờ dịch vụ, phí giao hàng thì có thể thanh toán lúc nhận hàng nhé.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tớ lấy con tiện cnc mini nhe PPgas.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Tớ lấy con tiện cnc mini nhe PPgas.


Ok bác. Mai cho xe qua chở hen. Trăm mấy chục kg kho đày con honda được đâu.

----------


## huanpt

> Ok bác. Mai cho xe qua chở hen. Trăm mấy chục kg kho đày con honda được đâu.


Em sẽ mất ngủ vài ngày!  :Frown:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ok bác. Mai cho xe qua chở hen. Trăm mấy chục kg kho đày con honda được đâu.



Cho gửi đó được không?
Đang bận chạy hàng, độ mươi ngay nữa mới rảnh.
Chuyển tiền trước là được rồi nhỉ?




> Em sẽ mất ngủ vài ngày!



Lâu lâu qua cho sờ 1 phát cho đỡ thèm.

----------

maxx.side, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cho gửi đó được không?
> Đang bận chạy hàng, độ mươi ngay nữa mới rảnh.
> Chuyển tiền trước là được rồi nhỉ?


Cuối tuần sau nhé bác  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Em sẽ mất ngủ vài ngày!


Vào tay bác Giang thì cũng mừng cho em nó, chứ về với bác có khi nó lại nằm ra đó thời gian nữa  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Bộ tiện cnc mini đã nhận gạch nhé. Cảm ơn.

Cập nhật thêm cái hôp số *Kamoseiko không độ rơ, tỉ lệ truyền 20:1*
- Mã: BR160SS, đường kính thân 160mm, size lớn nhất của Kamoseiko.
- Có kèm động cơ AC servo 750W, chưa tháo nên không biết cốt bao nhiêu, kết nối với hộp số bằng khớp nối, cốt ra trục D40mm. 
- Có cái gá mặt bích sắt dày tầm 15mm.
- Đã test quay êm, nhẹ nhàng. 
Trọng lượng toàn bộ 27kg. Hình thức còn đẹp như hình:



Giá ra đi *2tr5* cho nguyên bộ.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, bổ sung hình ảnh, thông số KAMOSEIKO BR160SS, có thể nhờ bác google theo mã số trên.
Gắn với con động cơ AC servo 750W nguyên bản,


Tháo, khớp nối 20-16, cốt hộp số dương D20mm


Cốt ra 40mm, gá gắn motor bằng nhôm đúc


Hộp số nặng 17kg


Gắn vừa với động cơ step size 86 (59xx, alpha 98, 911), chỉ cần làm thêm sơ-mi 16->14

Giá 2tr5, chưa gồm phí ship.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Động cơ servo Panasonic MFA030HA2NSK 300w, cốt trục 12mm, đk thân 80mm, 5000rpm, thông số như hình. Không có driver nên tạm test bằng biến tần.






Test với biến tần yaskawa V1000


Giá 500K

----------


## ppgas

Giải tán thêm mớ này, ôm lâu quá rồi:
- 3 cái harmonic size 86, tỉ lệ 100:1, kèm động cơ 
- 2 cái harmonic size 60, tỉ lệ 100:1, kèm động cơ 
- 1 bộ 3 driver (2 cái udx 5114, 1 cái Udx5107) có nguồn, có quạt giải nhiệt đã test lên nguồn.








Đã bán, cảm ơn.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ngocpham

Giải tán thêm mớ này, ôm lâu quá rồi:
- 3 cái harmonic size 86, tỉ lệ 100:1, kèm động cơ 
- 2 cái harmonic size 60, tỉ lệ 100:1, kèm động cơ 
- 1 bộ 3 driver (2 cái udx 5114, 1 cái Udx5107) có nguồn, có quạt giải nhiệt đã test lên nguồn.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4e0DdNsmD

gọi mà bác ko bắt máy. nếu còn thì mình lấy nhé bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Giải tán thêm mớ này, ôm lâu quá rồi:
> - 3 cái harmonic size 86, tỉ lệ 100:1, kèm động cơ 
> - 2 cái harmonic size 60, tỉ lệ 100:1, kèm động cơ 
> - 1 bộ 3 driver (2 cái udx 5114, 1 cái Udx5107) có nguồn, có quạt giải nhiệt đã test lên nguồn.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz4e0DdNsmD
> 
> gọi mà bác ko bắt máy. nếu còn thì mình lấy nhé bác


Đang họp nên có nhắn tin lại cho bác. Vẫn còn và nhận lời bác  :Smile:  như tin nhắn.

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, bổ sung hình ảnh, thông số KAMOSEIKO BR160SS, có thể nhờ bác google theo mã số trên.
Gắn với con động cơ AC servo 750W nguyên bản,



Tháo, khớp nối 20-16, cốt hộp số dương D20mm


Cốt ra 40mm, gá gắn motor bằng nhôm đúc:


Hộp số nặng 17kg


Gắn vừa với động cơ step size 86 (59xx, alpha 98, 911), chỉ cần làm thêm sơ-mi 16->14

Giá 2tr5, chưa gồm phí ship.

Hộp số Shimpo, mặt bích servo750, tỉ lệ 3:1. Lỗ cốt vào D19, cốt ra cũng D19mm.


Giá 500k, chưa gồm phí ship.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, thêm mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật:





QTC BT30: 1tr9/1
Đầu khoan: 500k/1

Giá không gồm cán dao BT30 và phí giao hàng nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Ledngochan

Con dao Vbit kia cán mấy vậy bác? còn hịn thì bán cho mình con dao đó nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Con dao Vbit kia cán mấy vậy bác? còn hịn thì bán cho mình con dao đó nhé.


Con dao v đó cán 8, mẻ rồi bác:  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, thêm mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật:



QTC BT30: 1tr9/1
Đầu khoan: 500k/1

Giá không gồm cán dao BT30 và phí giao hàng nhé. Cảm ơn.
Và như thường lệ, demo cái QTC BT30 tháo lắp nhanh, đơn giản, hiệu quả.

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật, thêm mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật:
> 
> 
> 
> QTC BT30: 1tr9/1
> Đầu khoan: 500k/1
> 
> Giá không gồm cán dao BT30 và phí giao hàng nhé. Cảm ơn.
> Và như thường lệ, demo cái QTC BT30 tháo lắp nhanh, đơn giản, hiệu quả.


Giá đặc biệt cho mấy đầu *BT30 QTC* đến ngày 30-04, anh em ở nhà nghĩ lễ chế cháo: *1tr5/1.*

----------


## Ga con

E thì khoái cái cán BT30-CTR25 của anh à, hehe :Cool: .

THanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## hung1706

> Cập nhật:
> Động cơ servo Panasonic MFA030HA2NSK 300w, cốt trục 12mm, đk thân 80mm, 5000rpm, thông số như hình. Không có driver nên tạm test bằng biến tần.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test với biến tần yaskawa V1000
> ...


Con này chạy liên tục có nóng hông anh, hình như có giải nhiệt khí phía đuôi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Con này chạy liên tục có nóng hông anh, hình như có giải nhiệt khí phía đuôi ạ


Không có quạt đuôi. Còn chạy liên tục có nóng không thì...  tùy người cài đặt và tải.

----------


## voccnc

Mấy em servomà khôg có driver nhỉ

----------


## ppgas

> Mấy em servomà khôg có driver nhỉ


Ui sorry giờ mới để ý câu hỏi của bác. Mấy con động cơ servo em không có driver (mới bán rời). Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Up nhẹ tí cho ae có quan tâm đỡ tìm kiếm.

----------


## anhcos

Bác Trương có còn step 2 pha kèm hộp số không bác?

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ppgas  có còn step 2 pha kèm hộp số không bác?


Không còn bác anhcos. Mà nói rõ hơn tí là step size mấy? Hộp số tỉ lệ nhiu để biết đường :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Step size 57 là tốt nhất, ko thì 68 bác. Hộp số thì tỉ số cỡ 5~50 là được.
Chủ yếu làm đồ chơi lắc qua lắc lại làm màu tí cho vui.

----------


## ppgas

> Step size 57 là tốt nhất, ko thì 68 bác. Hộp số thì tỉ số cỡ 5~50 là được.
> Chủ yếu làm đồ chơi lắc qua lắc lại làm màu tí cho vui.


Step thì còn nhưng hộp số thì không. Hộp số cho 2 pha có vẻ khó kiếm hơn 5 pha.

----------


## ppgas

Đã bán. Cảm iwn.

----------


## ppgas

Có nguyên cái ụ 6 đầu, 3 đầu BT30 QTC, 3 đầu khoan, có 1 đầu khoan bị cong. Bác nào rước cả cụm em tặng kèm cái khớp nối.


Giá 6tr.

Cuối cùng, không ma nào quan tâm mấy em Bt30 xinh xinh em lại nghịch làm spin tiếp vậy  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Đặt a cái hộp số mà bữa giờ chưa ghé đc  :Frown:  :Frown:  qua lễ đi làm lại tranh thủ ghé bác. Sr bác nhiều

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đặt a cái hộp số mà bữa giờ chưa ghé đc  qua lễ đi làm lại tranh thủ ghé bác. Sr bác nhiều


Vẫn cất giữ cẩn thận  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Mấy cái pat nhôm gắn động cơ servo tháo máy rất đẹp 200/400w (3 cái), 750w (2 cái)

Giá: *đã bán*

----------


## elkun24

> Cuối cùng, không ma nào quan tâm mấy em Bt30 xinh xinh em lại nghịch làm spin tiếp vậy


Bác cứ để e hốt dần cho  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## BKH

Cuối cùng, không ma nào quan tâm mấy em Bt30 xinh xinh em lại nghịch làm spin tiếp vậy  :Smile: 
[/QUOTE]

Bác có bán bộ spin+QTC đó ko, cho e cái giá nha

----------


## ppgas

> Cuối cùng, không ma nào quan tâm mấy em Bt30 xinh xinh em lại nghịch làm spin tiếp vậy 
> 
> 
> Bác có bán bộ spin+QTC đó ko, cho e cái giá nha


Bán bộ phía dưới gồm:
- QTC BT30
- Ụ gá 
- Động cơ spindle Fanuc model 1.5S, 1.1/3.7kw, 1500-8000rpm 
-> giá 4500k
Cảm ơn.

----------


## BKH

> Bán bộ phía dưới gồm:
> - QTC BT30
> - Ụ gá 
> - Động cơ spindle Fanuc model 1.5S, 1.1/3.7kw, 1500-8000rpm 
> -> giá 4500k
> Cảm ơn.


Em gạch bộ này nha bác

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch bộ này nha bác


Nhận gạch đến chiều như đt nhé. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch bộ này nha bác


Đã xong bộ này.

----------


## tranhop

> Bán bộ phía dưới gồm:
> - QTC BT30
> - Ụ gá 
> - Động cơ spindle Fanuc model 1.5S, 1.1/3.7kw, 1500-8000rpm 
> -> giá 4500k
> Cảm ơn.


Bác chủ cho em hỏi ngu phát là cục QTC trên gắn vào cái ụ bắt motor có dễ không? với con QTC này khi thay dao có cần lực siết con tán lớn ở đầu cục QTC đó lớn không hay chỉ cần nhẹ bằng tay như clip bác demo??

----------


## ppgas

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi ngu phát là cục QTC trên gắn vào cái ụ bắt motor có dễ không? với con QTC này khi thay dao có cần lực siết con tán lớn ở đầu cục QTC đó lớn không hay chỉ cần nhẹ bằng tay như clip bác demo??


Cái này mình đem cho thợ tiện họ móc cái lỗ ụ rồi gá vào thôi bác.
Phải có cái cờ lê móc siếc con tán (nut) cho chặt vào bác ah.

----------


## hminhtq

Bác chủ còn moto asm98aa ko ạ loại ko có hộp số hoặc họp số mã n ko ạ

----------


## ppgas

> Bác chủ còn moto asm98aa ko ạ loại ko có hộp số hoặc họp số mã n ko ạ


Hết rồi bác.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác chủ còn moto asm98aa ko ạ loại ko có hộp số hoặc họp số mã n ko ạ


Ké bác chủ thớt nha. Con này được không bác ASM98AAE-N50

----------


## rypnd

Bác có khớp nối 8mm - 12mm không

----------


## ppgas

> Bác có khớp nối 8mm - 12mm không


Không còn bác ui. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,
Chỉ còn *1* đầu QTC BT30 và *1* đầu khoan, anh em còn do dự hãy quyết nhanh hen  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,
+ cặp trượt THK SHS20, ray bản 20mm, còn sáng bóng và mới tự tay tháo từ trên máy nên còn dính mỡ trắng.
Dài 1400, 2 con trượt loại dài (100mm) mỗi cây như hình, hành trình tầm 1200mm, vú mỡ còn nguyên, cao su chắn bụi còn đen láng.





Cuối cùng, giá *2tr5* cho cặp ray đẹp như mới.

----------


## lekimhung

Cho em đăng ký cái đầu khoan nha anh, cuối tuần em ghé lấy.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cho em đăng ký cái đầu khoan nha anh, cuối tuần em ghé lấy.


Bác lekimhung, vui lòng liên lạc qua số ĐT ở chữ ký nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, bổ sung hình ảnh, thông số KAMOSEIKO BR160SS, có thể nhờ bác google theo mã số trên.
Gắn với con động cơ AC servo 750W nguyên bản.



Tháo, khớp nối 20-16, cốt hộp số dương D20mm


Cốt ra 40mm, gá gắn motor bằng nhôm đúc:


Hộp số nặng 17kg


Gắn vừa với động cơ step size 86 (59xx, alpha 98, 911), chỉ cần làm thêm sơ-mi 16->14

Giá 2tr5, chưa gồm phí ship.

- Hộp số Shimpo, mặt bích servo750, tỉ lệ 3:1. Lỗ cốt vào D19, cốt ra cũng D19mm.


Giá 500k, chưa gồm phí ship.

Cập nhật:
Động cơ servo Panasonic MFA030HA2NSK 300w, cốt trục 12mm, đk thân 80mm, 5000rpm, thông số như hình. Không có driver nên tạm test bằng biến tần.





Test với biến tần yaskawa V1000


Giá 500K

----------


## ppgas

> Update:
> R3:- cặp ray Rexroth của Đức
> - Ray bảng 23mm, dài 620mm, mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi, hành trình max 400mm khi 2 con trượt sát nhau. 
> Cặp ray còn mới keng, sáng bóng, đệm che bụi, bi bọng ngon lành, trượt bót.  
> Hình ảnh mới chup:
> Đính kèm 29364
> Đính kèm 29358
> Đính kèm 29360
> Đính kèm 29361
> ...


Cập nhật. Cặp ray vẫn còn...

----------


## ppgas

Mua nhầm 5 cái cán QTC NT (nhu cầu cán D24mm, mua nhầm cán 22), 4 cái có collet 10, 1 cái không collet.



Giá:
- 400k/1
- Lấy cả 5 (4 cái có collet, 1 cái không collet) 1tr8. Bao ship.

----------


## ppgas

Thêm cái hộp số không độ rơ tải lớn của Sumitomo, mã hiệu FCMS-A25-ZS24-119.
Cái này nguyên bản gắn trực tiếp con servo 750W của Panasonic, cốt vào âm chuẩn servo d19mm có rãnh then, ra mặt bích, tỉ lệ 119:1. 
Cái này làm trục A kim loại tải nặng, tốc chậm thì đẹp.




Giá: 1tr8, chưa gồm phí ship hàng.

Anh em làm trục A cần mâm cập 3 chấu D100, hàng Nhật bãi còn cứng em có sẵn luôn.




Cảm ơn.

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Hộp số sumimoto độ dày và đuòng kính mặt bích bao nhiêu b.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thêm cái hộp số không độ rơ tải lớn của Sumitomo, mã hiệu FCMS-A25-ZS24-119.
> Cái này nguyên bản gắn trực tiếp con servo 750W của Panasonic, cốt vào âm chuẩn servo d19mm có rãnh then, ra mặt bích, tỉ lệ 119:1. 
> Cái này làm trục A kim loại tải nặng, tốc chậm thì đẹp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 1tr8, chưa gồm phí ship hàng.
> 
> ...


Xin  giá cái mâm kẹp đi anh ơi

----------


## ppgas

> Hộp số sumimoto độ dày và đuòng kính mặt bích bao nhiêu b.


Độ dày 82mm, đường kính mặt bích D112mm nhé bác.




> Xin  giá cái mâm kẹp đi anh ơi


Mâm cập chỉ bán theo hộp số thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Có lẽ cái này chủ thớt và nhiều người khác thích , em nó phi 80 , bắt ốc trước, mới keng như chưa xài .... hohoho. Em biết còn 1 đứa em song sinh , phải có hoa hồng thì mới chỉ cho mà biết.

----------


## Gamo

Mai tau mang chục hoa hồng qua cho mày tặng vợ, nhớ chỉ nhé  :Wink:

----------


## vufree

Ở đâu mật thư Anh với.. kkekekek

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục này cũng họ KoBaYashi nè. Chắc là dầm mưa dãi nắng nên đen . Em họ nó đó

----------


## ppgas

Tạm ngưng giao dịch cái hộp số này. 
_Lý do, tháo cái "bàn chông" này ra, xoay mấy phát, không gắn lại được, 
Tuy nhiên, anh em nào tự tin có thể xoay lựa được vi trí thì cứ nhích với giá 1tr2._






> Thêm cái hộp số không độ rơ tải lớn của Sumitomo, mã hiệu FCMS-A25-ZS24-119.
> Cái này nguyên bản gắn trực tiếp con servo 750W của Panasonic, cốt vào âm chuẩn servo d19mm có rãnh then, ra mặt bích, tỉ lệ 119:1. 
> Cái này làm trục A kim loại tải nặng, tốc chậm thì đẹp.
> 
> 
> Giá: 1tr8, chưa gồm phí ship hàng.
> 
> Cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

7-10 ngày nữa em qua quận 7 gần nhà anh rồi , lúc đó chưa đi đưa em ngâm cứu ráp lại hen.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật thêm 3 con step 2 pha size 86, dài 118mm, torque khủng 8.5Nm. Hàng nhặt từ bãi nên đã bị cắt dây, phải tháo nắp đít nối lại dây, cốt 14mm, quay tay nhẹ, êm. Hình thức lẫn chất lượng cảm giác còn rất tốt. Thử tra google thấy tiếng đa số tiếng Nga, không biết xuất sứ.




Các bác tham khảo thêm thông số này (_chú ý: cốt 14mm chứ không phải 12.7 nhé_)

Giá: *đã bán*.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## vanminh989

Em tham gia chút, có gì sai mong bac chủ bỏ qua.
theo em nghĩ để nguyên nó đấu dây lại vẫn ok mà bác .

----------


## ppgas

> Em tham gia chút, có gì sai mong bac chủ bỏ qua.
> theo em nghĩ để nguyên nó đấu dây lại vẫn ok mà bác .


Dĩ nhiên là đấu ngoài ok nhưng hơi khó. Có đồ hàn chì,  ống co nhiệt thì dễ nối.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, đầu thay dao nhanh BT30 Quick Change Holder của hãng Kira. Em đã tháo con để bảo trì thấy có 2 bạc 7007C P5 ở đầu và 2 bạc 7006C ở đuôi. 


Cái đuôi, ở chỗ vòng trắng đường kính 75m


Giá 2tr2/1

Bài tham khảo để lắp thành spindle.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...im-loai/page27

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật,
> + cặp trượt THK SHS20, ray bản 20mm, còn sáng bóng và mới tự tay tháo từ trên máy nên còn dính mỡ trắng.
> Dài 1400, 2 con trượt loại dài (100mm) mỗi cây như hình, hành trình tầm 1200mm, vú mỡ còn nguyên, cao su chắn bụi còn đen láng.
> Đính kèm 38450
> Đính kèm 38451
> Đính kèm 38452
> Đính kèm 38453
> 
> Cuối cùng, giá *đã bán* cho cặp ray đẹp như mới.


Giảm giá cặp ray 10% còn *đã bán*. Mong giải quyết nhanh.

----------


## Gamo

Shs kìa bà con

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,
+ cặp trượt THK SHS20, ray bản 20mm, còn sáng bóng và mới tự tay tháo từ trên máy nên còn dính mỡ trắng.
Dài 1400...

Cuối cùng, giá *đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

Cái gá cho việc sắp sếp đầu BT30 cho ATC, hoặc dụng cụ giữ chống xoay khi mở nut collet thay dao, hoặc làm kệ/giá cho BT30. 
2 cái chốt 2 bên có lò xo giúp cho việc gắn vào/ lấy ra dễ dàng nhé.




Giá: 150k/1
         400k/3
         500k/5
Giá chưa gồm phí vận chuyển.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,
+ cặp trượt THK SHS20, ray bản 20mm, còn sáng bóng và mới tự tay tháo từ trên máy nên còn dính mỡ trắng.
Dài 1400... đã bán

Gá cho BT30 còn chừng chục cái.

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật, đầu thay dao nhanh BT30 Quick Change Holder của hãng Kira. Em đã tháo con để bảo trì thấy có 2 bạc 7007C P5 ở đầu và 2 bạc 7006C ở đuôi. 
> 
> 
> Cái đuôi, ở chỗ vòng trắng đường kính 75m
> 
> 
> Giá 2tr2/1
> 
> Bài tham khảo để lắp thành spindle.
> ...


Cập nhật, Đầu QTC BT30 còn 3 con.

Còn cái ụ xoay dao (đế và mâm dao), anh em quan tâm thì em gả luôn, nặng chừng 60kg. 700k.

----------


## Ga con

Anh Ba gác, cái ụ có tính luôn cái bánh răng mặt khóa còn lại không anh.

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Anh Ba gác, cái ụ có tính luôn cái bánh răng mặt khóa còn lại không anh.
> 
> Thanks.


Cả cụm như vầy cộng với cặp bánh răng mặt khóa nhé.


Cả cái nắp nữa  :Smile:

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Để e si nghĩ thử ạ, to quá quá khổ con máy em, có khi định chế làm cái đầu xoay trên máy phay, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Để e si nghĩ thử ạ, to quá quá khổ con máy em, có khi định chế làm cái đầu xoay trên máy phay, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Cứ si nghĩ đi, cái này không phải "tôm tươi" nên anh để đó, bất qua làm đôn chậu cây hay đôn máy mài xoay qua xoay lại cho vui  :Smile:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cả cụm như vầy cộng với cặp bánh răng mặt khóa nhé.
> 
> 
> Cả cái nắp nữa


gạch nhé :v

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> gạch nhé :v


Ok. Xong cái ụ mâm dao.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, hộp số to con:
[QUOTE=ppgas;114738]Cập nhật, bổ sung hình ảnh, thông số KAMOSEIKO BR160SS, có thể nhờ bác google theo mã số trên.
Gắn với con động cơ AC servo 750W nguyên bản.



Cốt ra 40mm, gá gắn motor bằng nhôm đúc:


Hộp số nặng 17kg


Gắn vừa với động cơ step size 86 (59xx, alpha 98, 911), chỉ cần làm thêm sơ-mi 16->14
IG]37657[/ATTACH]
Giá 2tr5, chưa gồm phí ship.

- Hộp số Shimpo, mặt bích servo750, tỉ lệ 3:1. Lỗ cốt vào D19, cốt ra cũng D19mm.


Giá 500k, chưa gồm phí ship.

Cập nhật:
Động cơ servo Panasonic MFA030HA2NSK 300w, cốt trục 12mm, đk thân 80mm, 5000rpm, thông số như hình. Không có driver nên tạm test bằng biến tần.



E]

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:
1. Mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật bãi


Giá: 500K/ đầu khoan (còn 1c)
Giá : 1tr5/BT30 (còn 1c)

2. Mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật bãi


Giá: *đã bán*

3. Mua nhầm 5 cái cán QTC NT (nhu cầu cán D24mm, mua nhầm cán 22), 4 cái có collet 10, 1 cái không collet.



Giá:- 400k/1
- Lấy cả 5 (4 cái có collet, 1 cái không collet) 1tr8. Bao ship.

4. Bổ sung hình ảnh, thông số KAMOSEIKO BR160SS, có thể nhờ bác google theo mã số trên.
Gắn với con động cơ AC servo 750W nguyên bản.



Tháo, khớp nối 20-16, cốt hộp số dương D20mm


Cốt ra 40mm, gá gắn motor bằng nhôm đúc:


Hộp số nặng 17kg


Gắn vừa với động cơ step size 86 (59xx, alpha 98, 911), chỉ cần làm thêm sơ-mi 16->14

Giá *đã bán*

Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, chỉ còn 1 đầu khoan và 1 đầu BT30



> Cập nhật, thêm mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be/WBDdibS_aTc[/video]
> QTC BT30: 1tr5/1
> Đầu khoan: 500k/1
> 
> Giá không gồm cán dao BT30 và phí giao hàng nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:



> 1. Mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật bãi
> 
> 
> Giá: 500K/ đầu khoan (còn 1c)
> Giá : 1tr5/BT30 (còn 1c)
> 
> 2. Mấy cái đầu thay dao nhanh QTC BT30 tháo từ máy nhật bãi
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Bàn XY mang cá, siêu mỏng: ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau
Cảm ơn.[/QUOTE]

----------


## ppgas

Đâ câp nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đâ cập nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## lehoongf

Bác còn con máy tiện mini nào bán không?

----------


## vufree

Bác Ppgas cho ké xíu nhé.
 Có con máy tiện tuệt đẹp, nguyên Zin, đường dẫn dầu bôi trơn còn nguyên không phải chế gì cả. Hành trình quá đẹp 200x200. Trượt mang cá còn láng đẹp không chầy sước. Đầu kẹp khí nén còn nguyên Zin kẹp khí tóc toc ngon lành, hiện đang kẹp được phôi 29mm, nếu thay chấu kẹp có thể kẹp phôi lên tới 70mm. Nếu không thích kẹp khí nén có thể chế mâm kẹp vô dễ dàng vì có một dàn ốc mặt bích Ngon lành. Giá đẹp 15 triệu 1 Em nguyên xi không sứt mẻ.

       [IMG][/IMG]

       [IMG][/IMG]

        [IMG][/IMG]




> Bác còn con máy tiện mini nào bán không?

----------


## MinhPT

> Bác còn con máy tiện mini nào bán không?


Con này có phải máy tiện mini theo ý của bác không?

----------

lehoongf

----------


## Duccdt06

> Con này có phải máy tiện mini theo ý của bác không?


con này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## MinhPT

> con này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác


15 triệu bác ạ. Hàng ở Hà Nội.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác còn con máy tiện mini nào bán không?


Chưa chọn được 2 con trên thì còn em này nhé. 5tr về dọn lại chút là ok.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...ade-in-England

----------

lehoongf

----------


## scara.arm

> Tiếp tục 3 cái hộp số như sau:
> 
> 7:- Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh, HD system hpc-32A-33-J2 ... cốt vào 14, ra 40mm frame servo 200-400w. Tỷ số truyền 33:1. Giá 700k.
> Đính kèm 17832
> Đính kèm 17835
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn.


Xin chào bác, cái hộp số này còn không?
Biết mục này rao bán lâu lắm rồi nhưng vẫn hỏi.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đâ cập nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật xong

----------

lehoongf

----------


## vufree

Kỳ này chắc Lão bán rẻ thật đấy? hay là ghé cái nhẩy?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ppgas

> Kỳ này chắc Lão bán rẻ thật đấy? hay là ghé cái nhẩy?


Qua đi, đang ở nhà nè.

----------


## vufree

đang công tác xa nhà chưa qua được vài hôm nữa.. kekkeke

----------


## aiemphuong

có ở gần đâu mà ghé wa ngó, bác show hết lun đi, dc món nào ới bác lun  :Big Grin:

----------


## huanpt

Nóng trong người...

----------


## ppgas

> có ở gần đâu mà ghé wa ngó, bác show hết lun đi, dc món nào ới bác lun


Nó nằm từa lưa chỗ, mỗi thứ 1 2 cái nằm rải rác. Cả mớ nằm trong gầm cầu thang, còn mớ khác bị chất đè dưới đống sắt nên chắc không chụp hết nỗi. Cần phải rất kiên nhẫn  :Smile:  nên phải từ từ kkkk....

----------


## ppgas

> Nóng trong người...


Có driver yaskawa sigma V 200w/500w nè cụ.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Đang tính kiếm mâm cặp 85 , bác cho thêm thông tin về em nó nhé .
Thanks !

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

> Có driver yaskawa sigma V 200w/500w nè cụ.


servo tui nhiều quá rồi ông bạn già! canh cái khác, mà chưa rõ mình muốn cái gì?  :Frown:  Khổ thế!

----------

ppgas

----------


## aiemphuong

chờ người nơi ấy, chờ hoài chưa thấy, thoy lót dép ngồi hóng típ  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đang tính kiếm mâm cặp 85 , bác cho thêm thông tin về em nó nhé .
> Thanks !


Em đã gửi thông tin, hình ảnh qua zalo cho bác. Giá thì bác thấy giá em mua rôi. Bác có thể mua nhiu thì báo hen. Cảm ơn.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## ppgas

> chờ người nơi ấy, chờ hoài chưa thấy, thoy lót dép ngồi hóng típ


Bác add zalo đi. Gửi hình nhanh, khỏi resize ní nhanh và rõ hơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đâ cập nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật xong.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật và thêm vài món



> đã cập nhật


_Còn tiếp..._

----------


## ngocbh2001

C5.) Alpha step ASD98AA-H100, có hộp số Harmonic 1-100	900K
Cái hộp số có rơ không bác chủ

Mình đặt bộ này, chủ nhật lên cafe lấy luôn

----------


## ngocbh2001

C5.) Alpha step ASD98AA-H100, có hộp số Harmonic 1-100	900K

Mình đặt bộ này, chủ nhật lên cafe lấy luôn

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Hôm thứ 6 qua nhà mới được chiêm ngưỡng kho hàng của lão

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> C5.) Alpha step ASD98AA-H100, có hộp số Harmonic 1-100	900K
> Cái hộp số có rơ không bác chủ
> 
> Mình đặt bộ này, chủ nhật lên cafe lấy luôn


Không thấy bác Ngọc ghé nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật xong.

----------

coc

----------


## vusvus

Bác ba gác cho cái giá vào để anh em có cơ sở mà ép giá ạ  :Big Grin:  chứ nhiều ae cũng ngại hỏi giá

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ba gác cho cái giá vào để anh em có cơ sở mà ép giá ạ  chứ nhiều ae cũng ngại hỏi giá


Đa số có giá, còn vítme thì chưa đo hành trình chính xác, cây có gối cây không gối lộn xộn quá nên chưa kịp.
 :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật..

----------


## itanium7000

> - combo harmonic mini tỉ lệ 1:50, đco step 2 pha Vexta pk268-3b như hình, 3Ampe: *500k*
> Đính kèm 41142


Em lấy cái này nhé?!

----------

ppgas

----------


## hungmtcn

Cho e gạch bộ set dao a nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em lấy cái này nhé?!


Xác nhận gạch bác titanium nhé. Cảm ơn.




> Cho e gạch bộ set dao a nhé


Xác nhận gạch bác hungmtcn nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

alpha dòng AK rất ngon , ai có drive thì hốt luôn còn không lấy drive thường dòng DC lái nó chạy vô tư nha , con này ít nhất nó là 2 pha , dòng động cơ đời mới được nâng cấp do đó kiểu gì nó vẫn hơn mấy em 2 pha thường nhiều , chỉ cần dò ra 4 dây chính của nó mà đấu là xong , 4 dây phản hồi để qua 1 bên chả sao.


Ai mua bán rẻ cho em con có hộp số N10 hen .

----------

ppgas

----------


## emptyhb

Giá như có con ARM dòng A hoặc C nào thì tốt quá

----------


## coc

mấy mâm cập ko bán nửa hả bác có gì ib zalo nha Hùng 0907921982

----------


## ppgas

Đâ cập nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## inhainha

> Tình hình là mua con robot này MOVEMASTER RH-M2 về tính tháo lấy hộp số mà lại thấy phí quá, bác nào đang có ý định nghiên cứu thì ới em nhé, 2 hôm.không có người cần thì lúc đó tháo vô tư và không cảm thấy phí nữa. Máy phần vỏ nhựa đã nức, bể nhung còn có thể hàn nhưa được. Máy nặng tầm 40-446(
> Đính kèm 41544
> Đính kèm 41545
> Đính kèm 41546
> 
> Các thông số tham khảo: Đính kèm 41547
> Giá 3tr2 chưa phí ship.


Gạch cái này nha bác ba gac

----------


## ppgas

> Gạch cái này nha bác ba gac


Xác nhận gạch bác inhainha đến hết ngày mai nhé. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Bác cho ít thông tin mâm cặp 100, 130 . Đang quan tâm. Thanks...

----------


## Duccdt06

mâm cặp 130 giá sao bác

----------


## ppgas

> mấy mâm cập ko bán nửa hả bác có gì ib zalo nha Hùng 0907921982





> Bác cho ít thông tin mâm cặp 100, 130 . Đang quan tâm. Thanks...


Mâm cập tạm thời ngưng bán bác nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Con robot đã bán, ray trượt, vítme, mớ alpha cũng đã có chủ nhân mới.

Cập nhật bộ trượt mang cá mỏng nhẹ:
bộ XY, hành trình hiện tại 120x120mm, có thể tăng lên XY 180x180, nếu thay vít me dài hơn, trượt êm, thiếu cây vitme Y. Vítme zin theo máy 15 bước 4. Mặt bích gắn được động cơ 86.

Giá: *đã bán*.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau.

----------


## futurenguyen

"2 bộ AC servo Vexta size 60 mã AID75A-A2(1tr2/bộ)"
cái này test ok chứ bác, vs nó chạy ac 220v hay 110v vậy bác, set nó có dễ ko? nếu dc mình lấy 2 con này

----------


## ppgas

> "2 bộ AC servo Vexta size 60 mã AID75A-A2(1tr2/bộ)"
> cái này test ok chứ bác, vs nó chạy ac 220v hay 110v vậy bác, set nó có dễ ko? nếu dc mình lấy 2 con này


Hi bác Tương lai  :Smile: 
2 bộ đó đã bán nhưng chưa kịp cập nhật.
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## futurenguyen

ặc xui quá, e đang cần mua 2 bộ alpha step or servo yakawa 100w bác biết ai có ko chỉ giúp e, e xin cảm ơn và sẽ hậu tạ!

----------


## inhainha

> ặc xui quá, e đang cần mua 2 bộ alpha step or servo yakawa 100w bác biết ai có ko chỉ giúp e, e xin cảm ơn và sẽ hậu tạ!


Xin phép bác ba gác rao ké. Tui bán nè bác. Alo số đt ở dưới chữ ký nhé.

----------


## vufree

> ặc xui quá, e đang cần mua 2 bộ alpha step or servo yakawa 100w bác biết ai có ko chỉ giúp e, e xin cảm ơn và sẽ hậu tạ!


Mình có 2 bộ Vexta servo AID75A-A2 và AID100A-A2 loại i chang Các Ba Gác. Giá bán 1t2/bộ. Con này sài đơn giản, cắm đúng dây là chạy thôi. 01225050558

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ặc xui quá, e đang cần mua 2 bộ alpha step or servo yakawa 100w bác biết ai có ko chỉ giúp e, e xin cảm ơn và sẽ hậu tạ!


A ba gát cho em ké với.
Yaskawa 200w giá 2 triệu/1 bộ

----------


## Gamo

Ếch bem hết 3 lão đi  :Wink:

----------


## futurenguyen

Dạ cảm ơn máy bác đã nhiệt tình share hàng, để e tạo 1 thớt mua để ko làm ảnh hưởng bác chủ

----------


## ppgas

> Dạ cảm ơn máy bác đã nhiệt tình share hàng, để e tạo 1 thớt mua để ko làm ảnh hưởng bác chủ


Ui thoải mái đi anh em ơi  :Smile: . Lão gà phán cho vui thôi. 
Chủ thớt ok mà  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Dạ cảm ơn máy bác đã nhiệt tình share hàng, để e tạo 1 thớt mua để ko làm ảnh hưởng bác chủ


Em đùa đấy bác... 3 lão kia là người iu của lão Ba Gác, lão ấy ko đuổi đâu

----------


## vufree

Em chỉ sợ mất Nít... hohohoh

----------


## futurenguyen

Dạ thớt của e đay ạ: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...262#post122262
Mấy bác qua thớt đó cho e vài thông tin hình ảnh ok là e hốt liền để về lắp máy đó ạ

----------


## Totdo

vừa gọi cho bác chủ
lấy con hộp số KAMOSEIKO BR160SS 20G nhé bác

Minh O935417382

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> vừa gọi cho bác chủ
> lấy con hộp số KAMOSEIKO BR160SS 20G nhé bác
> 
> Minh O935417382


Ok, xác nhận bác totdo. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật...

----------


## ppgas

*đã bán xong*

----------


## ppgas

*đã bán xong*

----------


## dobinh1961

Máy phay ngon quá

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đâ cập nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Còn 2 bộ ASD30DA+ASM69MAE nhé, bộ 98AA đã bán.

----------


## Sangtravel

> tiếp...
> *C: Động cơ step* 
> C1.) 3 con Động cơ bước 2 pha 1 của Mỹ, 2 của Ý như hình *150K/3*
> Đính kèm 9472
> Đính kèm 9471
> 
> C2.) 2 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta 566-NAC	*200k/2*
> Đính kèm 9475
> Đính kèm 9476
> ...


Mã C2 còn để cho mình nhé. (Vexta 564...)

----------


## ppgas

> Mã C2 còn để cho mình nhé. (Vexta 564...)


Cái này đã bán nhé bác. Cảm ơn.

----------


## waranty

C3.) 1 con Động cơ bước 5 pha Vexta PK564AW-P25, hộp số 1:25, Có cơ cấu xoay mâm 90độ	600K

Con này mâm bên trên tải được khoảng bao nhiêu kg vậy bác?

----------


## Tuankiet

Có em động cơ GGM 1p K9IP180FC thanh lý

----------


## Totdo

> Có em động cơ GGM 1p K9IP180FC thanh lý


Loại này có nhiều kiểu trục ...trục răng xoắn, D-cut, trục trơn, trục then, loại của bác thuộc dạng nào ?

----------


## Tuankiet

> Loại này có nhiều kiểu trục ...trục răng xoắn, D-cut, trục trơn, trục then, loại của bác thuộc dạng nào ?


Loại em có là trục trơn bác ah

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mùa xuân ☺️ Dọn dẹp ăn tết



> - Hộp số to con KAMOSEIKO BR160SS, có thể nhờ bác google theo mã số trên. (đã bán)
> 
> - Hộp số Shimpo, mặt bích servo750, tỉ lệ 3:1. Lỗ cốt vào D19, cốt ra cũng D19mm.
> Đính kèm 41938
> Đính kèm 41939
> Giá 500k, chưa gồm phí ship.
> 
> - Động cơ servo Panasonic MFA030HA2NSK 300w, cốt trục 12mm, đk thân 80mm, 5000rpm, thông số như hình. Không có driver nên tạm test bằng biến tần.
> Đính kèm 41936Đính kèm 41937
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau.

----------


## anhcos

Thay dao nhanh là dùng tay để thay đó hả bác Trương?

----------


## hoangson

> Cập nhât, đầu cắt này vẫn còn 2 cục:
> Đầu thay dao nhanh BT30 Quick Change Holder của hãng Kira. Em đã tháo con để bảo trì thấy có 2 bạc 7007C P5 ở đầu và 2 bạc 7006C ở đuôi. 
> Đính kèm 54578
> Đính kèm 54579
> Đính kèm 54580
> Cái đuôi, ở chỗ vòng trắng đường kính 75mm
> Đính kèm 54581
> Giá 2tr2/1
> 
> ...


Bác giải thích giúp ngu ý của em cách thay dao của con này phát. Em nghĩ mãi chưa ra bác ah. Hi

----------


## tuandd1

Cái này xem hình thì thấy nó có cái nút nhấn, thay dao nhanh ở đây theo suy nghĩ cá nhân thì nó là thay thủ công, ấn cái nút dao nó nhả ra.

----------


## huyquynhbk

e đoán nút đó để khóa trục chính rồi dùng chìa vặn đầu ren vài vòng là rút được đầu dao ra

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tương tự như sau:



Thay nhanh bằng cách nhấn nút, xoay nhẹ cán BT30

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau.

----------


## ppgas

Đâ cập nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

*Khuyến mãi, giảm giá.*



> *Còn lại 2 cục này:*
> Đính kèm 56227
> Đính kèm 56228
> Đính kèm 56229
> Đính kèm 56223
> Demo thay dao nhanh:
> 
> 
> *1tr5/1 => giảm còn 1tr2/1, lấy cả 2=>2tr3* 
> Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Đầu tuần sau em giải thêm một số thứ: hộp số, combo trượt, bàn XY, alpha step, linh tinh...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cập nhật:
> Đầu tuần sau em giải thêm một số thứ: hộp số, combo trượt, bàn XY, alpha step, linh tinh...


E muốn xem XY

----------

ppgas

----------


## jeanvaljean

> E muốn xem XY


XY của anh Thành là hàng kịch độc...

----------

ppgas

----------


## Fusionvie

Hóng cái linh tinh của bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Alpha step ASD98AA-H100, có hộp số Harmonic 1-100	900K

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz5Ev91rbia
 mình lấy cái này bạn  bạn cho stk vào zalo0935590249

----------


## ppgas

Đâ cập nhật trang sau. 
Cảm ơn.

----------

Fusionvie, huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

mật thư cho em 3 bộ alpha 98 nha , vậy mà nói cùi bắp.

----------

ppgas

----------


## longdq

bác có bộ driver + step 5 pha nào ko, e cần 3 bộ giống nhau size 57, 60 hoặc 98 đều ok

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> mật thư cho em 3 bộ alpha 98 nha , vậy mà nói cùi bắp.


Cùi bắp so với trùm alpha đang tìm toàn 69, 220V
Mà gả hết rồi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ppgas

> bác có bộ driver + step 5 pha nào ko, e cần 3 bộ giống nhau size 57, 60 hoặc 98 đều ok


Chào bác Long,
Em không có driver 5 pha và cũng đang tìm mua driver 5pha 220V 2.8A cho mấy con Vexta 5913, 599 đây bác.

----------


## trucnguyen

Cái driver asd12b-c (ngoài cùng bên trái) bác có bán riêng không? nếu bán thì inbox em cái giá nhé.
Thanks!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cái driver asd12b-c (ngoài cùng bên trái) bác có bán riêng không? nếu bán thì inbox em cái giá nhé.
> Thanks!


Cái đó để khiển cục này rồi cụ Trúc.


_Ghi chú: cái cục vân vê kia là sản phẩm của lão gà nhà ta._

----------

Gamo, trucnguyen

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## longdq

> Chào bác Long,
> Em không có driver 5 pha và cũng đang tìm mua driver 5pha 220V 2.8A cho mấy con Vexta 5913, 599 đây bác.


e đang có 3 bộ driver ngon phết mà chưa có step đây bác ạ  :Smile: )

----------


## ppgas

> e đang có 3 bộ driver ngon phết mà chưa có step đây bác ạ )


Thế thì inbox cho em chi phí. Được bác gửi vô SG luôn  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

*đã bán xong*

----------


## mylove299

E lấy bàn từ nha a

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

*Cập nhật trang sau*

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Thêm vài món linh tinh:
> Video Camera module, không biết dùng. Tháo từ trên máy cnc xuống.
> Đính kèm 57990ih
> Giá: 100k
> 
> Cục gì giống biến thế, mua về tính nghiên cứu mà thôi, mệt rồi. 
> Đính kèm 57991
> Giá 300k
> 
> ...




Anh cho e gạch cái camera con động cơ và con encoder nhé
Cho e stk e trung 0976023322

----------

ppgas

----------


## huyquynhbk

e gạch cái encoder nhé. gửi thẻ nạp đt cho a được k?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> e gạch cái encoder nhé. gửi thẻ nạp đt cho a được k?


Tháy duytrungcdt gạch trên rồi. Để xem nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Tháy duytrungcdt gạch trên rồi. Để xem nhé. Cảm ơn.


ok a.e k đọc kĩ, tưởng bác ý gạch mỗi camera.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

*Cập nhật trang sau*

----------


## writewin

Anh Chương, còn bộ bàn chử thập mini nào hành trình 100mm đổ lại ko anh

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Cho em gạch con máy phay VÀNG nhé anh ^^

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Anh Chương, còn bộ bàn chử thập mini nào hành trình 100mm đổ lại ko anh


Hi writewin,Lâu ngày không gặp. Không có rồi, hành trình dưới 100, cụ thể là nhiu luôn đi.

----------


## ppgas

*Cập nhật trang sau*

----------


## mylove299

E lấy cục tời đỡ còng lưng bác ơi he he

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> E lấy cục tời đỡ còng lưng bác ơi he he


Ok xác nhận bác mylove299. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Thaihamy

Tái cơ cấu mãi chưa xong

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật.

----------


## BLCNC

_Vexta PK5913-A, (động cơ 10 dây, đã nối thành 5 cặp), lúc ngoài bãi còn trong bọc, chưa sử dụng nhé
Driver UDK5128NW2, đã test hoàn chỉnh.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...#ixzz5HHFE43O1_

con Vexta PK5913-A kích thước thế nào vậy bác. Lớn hơn hay nhỏ hơn UPH599H-B vậy?

----------


## aiemphuong

90 x 130, đời mới hơn dòng UPH

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn

----------


## BLCNC

Cả hai con PK5913-A; UPH599H- B đều chạy được với Driver UDK5128NW2 ko ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> Cả hai con PK5913-A; UPH599H- B đều chạy được với Driver UDK5128NW2 ko ạ?


Con PK5913-A thì chạy được là chắc chắn rồi 
Còn Uph thì bác nghiên cứu thêm ở đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...ep-5-pha-vexta
Hoặc ở đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...-va-Driver-UDX

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật.
Cái gá cho việc sắp sếp đầu BT30 cho ATC, hoặc dụng cụ giữ chống xoay khi mở nut collet thay dao, hoặc làm kệ/giá cho BT30. Còn chừng chục cái.
2 cái chốt 2 bên có lò xo giúp cho việc gắn vào/ lấy ra dễ dàng.
Đính kèm 58708
Giá:   *đã bán*

Ê-tô có đế xoay (mất miếng đệm ngàm kẹp) độ rộng ngàm ~100mm
Đính kèm 58714
Giá: đã bán

Có bộ trượt tròn phi 16, hành trình 110mm đang gắn trên 2 tấm gối nhôm dày 20 như hình, nặng 4kg. Ai vào việc thì rước hộ nhé.
*đã bán*

Giá chưa gồm phí vận chuyển.

----------


## aiemphuong

Con uph phải mổ bụng nối dây lại.

----------

ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

> Cập nhật.
> Cái gá cho việc sắp sếp đầu BT30 cho ATC, hoặc dụng cụ giữ chống xoay khi mở nut collet thay dao, hoặc làm kệ/giá cho BT30. Còn chừng chục cái.
> 2 cái chốt 2 bên có lò xo giúp cho việc gắn vào/ lấy ra dễ dàng.


Em lấy 02 cái gá giữ BT30 nhé bác?

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em lấy 02 cái gá giữ BT30 nhé bác?


Ok bác. Đã nhắn vào pm inbox thông tin rồi đấy. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Thaihamy

E đăng ký cái eto

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> E đăng ký cái eto


Nhạn cục gạch Thaihamy cho cái ê-tô.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật....

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

Bán bớt, ôm nhiều quá hết cả lối đi.

Bàn xoay định vị (indexing table), hiêu Weiss, mã số TC-150T. Toàn thân gang đúc nặng chăc trên chục ký, xoay êm ru.
Bàn xoay 6 vị trí, mâm xoay tầm 300mm, bằng thép trắng, em ma luôn bộ mâm nhôm lắp lên. Không có động cơ và dây đai nhé. Hàng tháo máy còn khá mới.
Giá: đã bán
chưa gồm phí ship

Tham khảo thêm tụi hãng nó trình diễn



Còn tiếp...

Zalo, viber, whatsap, sms, email, gọi đt ... ok hết  :Smile:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Xuan Gio

----------


## tiinicat

Hàng ngon quá anh @ppgas ơi, em lấy 2 con harmonic về dùng nha anh... 
Thank anh!

----------

ppgas, Selecao

----------


## Selecao

Em xin lỗi nhưng em chưa đạt cấp thợ nên không thể đăng bán được, nhưng có vài mặt hàng cũ rích nằm trong kho muốn đấy đi, không biết có ké chủ đề của bác được không ạ :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

ppgas, Xuan Gio

----------


## ppgas

> Em xin lỗi nhưng em chưa đạt cấp thợ nên không thể đăng bán được, nhưng có vài mặt hàng cũ rích nằm trong kho muốn đấy đi, không biết có ké chủ đề của bác được không ạ


Hi Selecao,
Cảm ơn vì bác rất tử tế.
Em có 1 chủ để bán hàng mà ít post vì kỳ này không có dụng cụ mới: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...o-du-an/page22
Bác có thể post bài tạm lên topic đó, ở topic này thì sợ hơi rối cho anh em chút, bác thông cảm.

----------


## ppgas

> Hàng ngon quá anh @ppgas ơi, em lấy 2 con harmonic về dùng nha anh... 
> Thank anh!


Hi tinicat,
Chiều nay giao qua hen.
Thanks.

----------


## vufree

Lụm 3 bộ trục 4 luôn nhé Bác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Lụm 3 bộ trục 4 luôn nhé Bác.


Ok bác, tối qua cafe luôn hả?

----------


## ppgas

Bây giờ sóp-quea nó thông minh quá, cái clip cho nó sanh động hơn..

----------

tiinicat

----------


## Selecao

hàng đẹp, up phụ bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật...........

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

*Còn lại 2 cục này:*
Demo thay dao nhanh:


*đã bán*
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật ............

----------


## fucBD

1 tấm 500mm: 500k
1 tấm 600mm: 600k
1 tấm 700mm: 700k
Bác chọn tấm nào?

con khong - cho xem hinh !!!!!

----------


## fucBD

1 tấm 500mm: 500k
1 tấm 600mm: 600k
1 tấm 700mm: 700k
Bác chọn tấm nào?

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...#ixzz5NRc3OScY
con khong - cho xem hinh !!!!!

----------


## ppgas

Còn bác, hình thì nó cũng giống vậy thôi.

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật ...............

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.......

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gửi e 2 cái bàn hút mini nhé a

----------

ppgas

----------


## doanthienthinh

a cho e lấy 1 bộ 400k
0907515569

----------


## Hung rau

Mình gạch 2 bàn hút nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Gửi e 2 cái bàn hút mini nhé a


Ok bác. Gửi PT như thường lệ  :Smile: 




> a cho e lấy 1 bộ 400k
> 0907515569


 ok bác. Đã nhận ₫ sẽ tranh thủ đi gửi tối nay.




> Mình gạch 2 bàn hút nhé


Ok bác, đã giao tận tay. Cảm ơn 

_Vẫn còn hơn chục cái khung, các bác cứ từ từ quyết định nhé._

----------


## cncmaster

> Cập nhật cuối tuần, cục này còn *đúng 2 bộ* anh em nào có quan tâm thì múc luôn nhé.
> Thêm một vài thông tin số đo cho các bác tham khảo:
> Đế: - thép dày 15mm.
> Dài 275, 
> rộng 120, 
> cao 150mm, 
> 2 vai thép, dày 12mm
> Đường kính hộp số Hamonic size 17, tỉ số 1:50: 80mm, lỗ cốt trục 8mm
> Nặng tầm ~6kg
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Cho e gạch bộ khung 300k ạ

----------


## ppgas

> Cho e gạch bộ khung 300k ạ


Ok, nhận cục gạch. Bác zalo em nhé.
Cảm ơn

----------


## phuocviet346

1 bộ khung 300k nha

----------


## ppgas

> 1 bộ khung 300k nha


Ok. Nhận cục gạch của bác. Zalo nhé. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật trang sau.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Đã cappj nhât trang sau. 

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Khoan từ :hàng bãi nhật, điện 100V, mua của minhat, đã test :
 


Giá đã nhận gạch
Chưa phí giao hàng.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Khoan từ :hàng bãi nhật, điện 100V, mua của minhat, đã test :
>  
> 
> Giá 2 tr
> Chưa phí giao hàng.


Khoan từ lạ quá bằng cơm hay gì vậy xin cái ảnh chi tiết hơn

----------


## ppgas

> Khoan từ lạ quá bằng cơm hay gì vậy xin cái ảnh chi tiết hơn


Cơm là cơm thế nào bác  :Smile: 
Bác tham khảo thêm đây nhé:

----------


## Gamo

Cha nào phải khoan góc kẹt là biết con này dùng để làm gì liền

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cha nào phải khoan góc kẹt là biết con này dùng để làm gì liền


👍 ok chốt kèo nhé. Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## trungga

Bác gà để lại cho e được không e đang cần. Cuối tháng xong việc nếu bác muốn e gửi lại cho bác

----------


## Gamo

Xin lỗi bác trunga, em đang cần để làm việc ợ  :Wink:  Nếu bác cần thì bác ra Nhật Tảo gần khúc Lê Đại Hành có bán đấy bác. Loại khoan này cũng phổ biến chứ ko phải là hàng hiếm đâu

----------


## ktshung

mitsubishi ko có 100w à bác?

----------


## khoa.address

> Mâm kẹp khí nén
> Size 125: đã test, trược êm
> Đính kèm 63349
> Đính kèm 63425
> Clip test cho sinh động
> 
> 
> Giá 1tr/cặp
> 
> Chưa gồm phí giao hàng.


---------o0o---------

Anh Nam cao, anh xúc cái này về cưa đôi ra được hai cái đồ gá nhanh ngon nè.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> mitsubishi ko có 100w à bác?


J2S hình như còn 1 con
J3 thì 2 con.
Bác cần loại nào?




> ---------o0o---------
> 
> Anh Nam cao, anh xúc cái này về cưa đôi ra được hai cái đồ gá nhanh ngon nè.


Không cần cưa đâu Khoa, tháo mấy con ốc rút ra thôi.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ktshung

em cần j2s bác, bác cho em xem hình đi

----------

ppgas

----------


## trungga

Ok bác. Muốn giao lưu với bác là chính

----------


## huanpt

> Mâm kẹp khí nén
> Size 125: đã test, trược êm
> 
>  Khoan từ :hàng bãi nhật, điện 100V, mua của minhat, đã test :
> 
> .


Giao lu không bạn già?

----------


## tae.vn

> Cập nhật:
> Còn tầm chục đế gắn hộp số Hamonic size 17, bộ khung không có bàn hút:
> Đế: - thép dày 15mm.
> Dài 275, / rộng 120, /cao 150mm, 
> 2 vai thép, dày 12mm
> Đính kèm 62699
> Giá *300k/bộ*
> 
> Chưa bao gồm phí ship



bộ này luôn hộp số còn không ạ, bác còn nhắn hộ em giá vào 0138.811.811 (An) giúp em. Em cám ơn!

----------


## ppgas

Nhà còn nhiều thứ tha về vức đấy không có thời gian nghiên cứu.
Post bằng điện thoại nên cũng lười. Anh em châm món nào cho em cái tin. Ngoài giờ hành chánh em sẽ hầu chuyên  :Smile: . Cảm ơn











Còn nhiều...

----------

duytrungcdt

----------


## mylove299

> Xin lỗi bác trunga, em đang cần để làm việc ợ  Nếu bác cần thì bác ra Nhật Tảo gần khúc Lê Đại Hành có bán đấy bác. Loại khoan này cũng phổ biến chứ ko phải là hàng hiếm đâu


A Trương toàn ra hàng khoan từ lúc vừa mua cái khác. Hồi cần hỏi chả chịu bán hu hu. A Gà mua đc mừng quá có chỗ mượn ké hô hô

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Và tiếp theo:













Và vẫn còn...

----------


## dangkhoi

toàn hàng độc ko bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> Và tiếp theo:
> Đính kèm 63451
> Đính kèm 63452
> Đính kèm 63453
> Đính kèm 63454
> Đính kèm 63455
> Đính kèm 63456
> Đính kèm 63458
> Đính kèm 63460
> ...


Kho báu của bác nhìn phê quá haha

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

Cái con router 2 năm rồi anh vẫn chưa lên được dàn áo hả anh  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## trungga

Bác phát giá đi xem có lụm được cái nào ko chứ cái nào cũng thích

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác phát giá đi xem có lụm được cái nào ko chứ cái nào cũng thích


Để rảnh tay rồi em cập nhật thêm thông tin để anh em si ngĩ  :Smile: 
Zalo cho nhanh. 

Anh em ép giá thoải con gà mái  :Smile:  vì để ngắm cũng lâu rồi. Giá thấy hợp lí thì em cho đi thôi vì không nhằm mục tiêu kiếm lời. Lỗ ít cũng chơi  :Smile:

----------


## thuyên1982

bác cho em lấy kẹp khí nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> bác cho em lấy kẹp khí nhé


Ok bác. 
Đã gửi mail và có báo sai sót, đường kính mâm cập là 110mm nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mấy món còn lại, 

1. Đã bán

2. 5 cái cán QTC NT phi 22, 4 cái có collet 10, 1 cái không collet.



Giá:- 400k/1
_- Lấy cả 5 (4 cái có collet, 1 cái không collet) 1tr8. Bao ship._

3. Cục gang đúc nặng ~50kg trước mua tính làm đế Y cho con máy C: kích thước như hình, mài phẳng trên dưới.
*Đã bán*

4. 2 cái hộp số Sumitomo Finecyclo không độ rơ, vỏ nhôm đúc, tháo từ khớp xoay robot, quay nhẹ và êm. Đã làm đẹp bằng sơn xịn chịu nhiệt của Mỹ:


- Hộp số nhỏ: tỉ lệ 1:59, có thước chia độ



Giá 2tr

Hộp số lớn: tí số 1:89, có thước chia độ, gắn thêm tay quay và cái đế tạm để tạo dáng




Giá 2r5
_Lấy cả 2, bao ship._

5. Cục gì giống biến thế, mua về tính nghiên cứu mà thôi, mệt rồi. 


Giá 300k

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp...

6. Màn điều khiển biến tần mítu, lột kớp nilon bảo vệ là như mới luôn.

Giá 300k

8. Tay quay phát sung loại mỏng (đã bán)

9. Bàn xoay định vị (indexing table), hiêu Weiss, mã số TC-150T. Toàn thân gang đúc nặng chăc trên chục ký, xoay êm ru.
*Đã bán*
Tham khảo thêm tụi hãng nó trình diễn



10. Còn tầm chục đế làm trục 4 cho máy mini (gắn hộp số Hamonic size 17), bộ khung không có bàn hút, không hộp số:
Đế: - thép dày 15mm.
Dài 275, / rộng 120, /cao 150mm, 
2 vai thép, dày 12mm

_Tham khảo:_

Giá *300k/bộ*

11. Bán mớ động cơ servo Mitshubishi J2S, tất cả là hàng tháo máy, hình thức đẹp, cốt quay êm.
-400W: HC-KFS43: 
-200W: HC-KFS23: 
*Đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

Vừa cập nhật một số hình  :Smile:  ở trang trước và trang này, anh em thấy hợp cạ em nào thì nhắn cho cái tin nhé. 

Sđt ở chữ ký đó  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Con máy tiện thiếu đồ, bác nào có hứng thú về chế thêm cũng đơn giản:

Giá *đã bán*

----------


## len_ken

Bác PPGAS ơi , cái này còn không bác ? Bác cho xin giá cả combo và hộp số nữa bác nhé

10. Còn tầm chục đế làm trục 4 cho máy mini (gắn hộp số Hamonic size 17), bộ khung không có bàn hút, không hộp số:
Đế: - thép dày 15mm.
Dài 275, / rộng 120, /cao 150mm, 
2 vai thép, dày 12mm

_Tham khảo:_

Giá *300k/bộ*

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác PPGAS ơi , cái này còn không bác ? Bác cho xin giá cả combo và hộp số nữa bác nhé
> 
> 10. Còn tầm chục đế làm trục 4 cho máy mini (gắn hộp số Hamonic size 17), bộ khung không có bàn hút, không hộp số:
> Đế: - thép dày 15mm.
> Dài 275, / rộng 120, /cao 150mm, 
> 2 vai thép, dày 12mm
> 
> Giá *300k/bộ*


Chỉ còn bộ khung như hình thôi bác, hộp số hết rồi.

*BƠM MỠ BÒ TỰ ĐỘNG LUBE EGM-10T-4*
_Trước mua của mechanic, để đến giờ chưa cho dịp sử dụng, nay bán mượn lại nội dung và hình ảnh của chủ thớt cũ:
_- Dùng cho hệ thống bơm mỡ bò tự động cho thanh trượt, vítme v.v. Duy trì được độ bền cho thiết bị.
- Hàng LUBE (JAPAN)
https://lube-global.com/english/product.php?ItemID=75
- Hoạt động hoàn hảo, điện 24 Vol, Chỉ cần thêm bình mỡ là dùng ngay.






Giá: 700k.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cho nó ấm lên, trôi tận nơi xa quá rồi.
[QUOTE=ppgas;149920]Tiếp...

6. Màn điều khiển biến tần mítu, lột kớp nilon bảo vệ là như mới luôn.

Giá 300k

8. Tay quay phát sung loại mỏng (đã bán)

9. Bàn xoay định vị (indexing table), hiêu Weiss, mã số TC-150T. Toàn thân gang đúc nặng chăc trên chục ký, xoay êm ru.
Bàn xoay 6 vị trí, mâm xoay tầm 300mm, bằng thép trắng, em ma luôn bộ mâm nhôm lắp lên. Không có động cơ và dây đai nhé. Hàng tháo máy còn khá mới.
*Đã bán*

Tham khảo thêm tụi hãng nó trình diễn
https://youtu.be/_Lu0TPisTb0

10. Còn tầm chục đế làm trục 4 cho máy mini

Giá *Đã bán*

11. Bán mớ động cơ servo Mitshubishi J2S, tất cả là hàng tháo máy, hình thức đẹp, cốt quay êm.
-750W: HC-MFS 73-S4
-400W: HC-KFS43: 
-200W: HC-KFS23:
*Đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

Tay quay phát xung mỏng gọn nhẹ Sumtak, hàng Nhật bổn, quay nhẹ nhàng tik tak vui tai:


Giá đã bán

----------


## phuocviet346

> Tay quay phát xung mỏng gọn nhẹ Sumtak, hàng Nhật bổn, quay nhẹ nhàng tik tak vui tai:
> 
> 
> Giá 300k


Lấy tay quay nha phát xung nha anh

----------


## ppgas

> Lấy tay quay nha phát xung nha anh


Đã ship nhé. Thanks.

Tiếp, cặp so dao 4 hướng, các đầu nhún nhẹ nhàng êm ái  :Smile: 


Giá: đã bán

----------


## namhasg

> Cập nhật cho nó ấm lên, trôi tận nơi xa quá rồi.


Cho mình gạch con J2S 700W nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cho mình gạch con J2S 700W nhé


Hi bác,
Trước không lưu sđt của bác. Trước khi qua bác a lô em cái nhé.

----------


## congmanhtb

Bộ này còn không ạ? Cho em xin giá với

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bộ này còn không ạ? Cho em xin giá với




Đã bán

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật thêm:

[QUOTE=ppgas;149920]
6. Màn điều khiển biến tần mítu, lột kớp nilon bảo vệ là như mới luôn.
Đính kèm 63521
Giá 300k

8. Tay quay phát sung loại mỏng (đã bán)

9. Bàn xoay định vị (indexing table), hiêu Weiss, mã số TC-150T. Toàn thân gang đúc nặng chăc trên chục ký, xoay êm ru.
Bàn xoay 6 vị trí, mâm xoay tầm 300mm, bằng thép trắng, em ma luôn bộ mâm nhôm lắp lên. Không có động cơ và dây đai nhé. Hàng tháo máy còn khá mới.
Đính kèm 63525
Đính kèm 63526
Đính kèm 63527
Đính kèm 63528
Giá:* đã bán*
Tham khảo thêm tụi hãng nó trình diễn



10. Còn tầm chục đế làm trục 4 cho máy mini (gắn hộp số Hamonic size 17), bộ khung không có bàn hút, không hộp số:
Đế: - thép dày 15mm.
Dài 275, / rộng 120, /cao 150mm, 
2 vai thép, dày 12mm
Đính kèm 63529
_Tham khảo:_
Đính kèm 63531
Giá * đã bán*

11. Bán mớ động cơ servo Mitshubishi J2S, tất cả là hàng tháo máy, hình thức đẹp, cốt quay êm.
Đính kèm 63532
* đã bán*

12. Cưa lọng bàn mini Proxxon của Đức (sx Nhật), nhà hết chỗ để.
Hàng đã test ngon lành, dây nhợ còn zin theo máy:
Điện AC100V



Giá Đã bán

13. Phay gỗ Makita, hàng tuyển êm, đẹp. Thông tin sản như hình. Đường kính thân D65, có thể dùng làm spindle máy phay nhôm, gỗ (giải nhiệt gió nên khá ồn cho spindle phay) 
Máy có dây (thường hàng bãi bị cắt dây) và gá nhựa.



Giá * đã bán*

Giá chưa gồm phí giao hàng.
Cảm ơn

----------


## maxx.side

Em lấy máy cưa nha anh  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em lấy máy cưa nha anh


Ok maxx, có lý do chính đáng để chạy qua cafe rồi hehe...

----------


## ppgas

14, Động cơ Fanuc AC spindle motor, 2.2-3.7kw, 1500-8000rpm, thích hợp kéo spindle, máy tiện.
Hàng đẽ test cực êm, trục quay nhẹ.




Giá 3tr2, tạm thời để lại kéo máy tiện  :Smile: 

15. Động cơ AC spindle motor 1.5S, 1.5-3.7kw, nhỏ gọn hơn, thông số như hình. Hình thức đẹp, đã test chạy cực êm. hư quạt gió. 

Đã bán

Giá chưa gồm phí giao hàng.
Ae có nhu cầu, xin mời.

----------


## ppgas

Up thêm cái test Fanuc kéo máy tiện ae tham khảo

----------


## Ga con

Bán motor có bán luôn cọng dây đai không anh.

Thanks

----------


## truongkiet

Kết cái xác máy tiện ah

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bán motor có bán luôn cọng dây đai không anh.
> 
> Thanks


Cái motor thì cùng loại nhưng cái dây đai này có 3 rãnh, con motor đang bán thì cái pulley 4 rãnh.

----------


## ppgas

> Kết cái xác máy tiện ah



Giờ ngìn lại vẫn thấy đẹp  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

SHOWROOM:l
- Step:

----------


## khoa.address

OMG....!

Àh mà ảnh chụp vẫn thiếu 3 con RKD514L-C. Hehehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

Thả thính!

----------

ppgas, VanToan234

----------


## anhcos

Dân cuồng vexta mới lần đầu xuất hiện tại VN.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Thả thính!


Kakaka... cái méo gì cũng biết  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Gọi là Showroom thì cho nó đẹp xíu ...




> Dân cuồng vexta mới lần đầu xuất hiện tại VN.


Chưa ăn nhậu gì so với mấy tay kia đâu... toàn thùng thùng ...

Mà không chỉ có Vexta đâu, còn nhiều thứ khác  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  








Đang tìm thêm em này:

Còn con này chưa về đến:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

> Dân cuồng vexta mới lần đầu xuất hiện tại VN.


Ăn nhằm gì so với lão cuồng quận 7 gần đó  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

> Ăn nhằm gì so với lão cuồng quận 7 gần đó


Nhiều hơn nữa thì chạy quà lão quận 2  :Smile:

----------


## truongkiet

Rân chơi thứ thiệt

----------

ppgas

----------


## Xuan Gio

[QUOTE=ppgas;152252]

Đang tìm thêm em này:


Hình chỉ mang tính show hàng.

----------


## khoa.address

[QUOTE=Xuan Gio;152264]


> Đang tìm thêm em này:
> 
> Hình chỉ mang tính show hàng.


---------o0o---------

Cho e show ké đồ bé với

Đính kèm 65646; Đính kèm 65647

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

Thấy có mấy cái cùng loại, cái nào có 2 món chia lại em đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Thấy có mấy cái cùng loại, cái nào có 2 món chia lại em đi


Đã mua thêm một số nên còn trong thùng vài cái trùng nhau, nào rảnh a lôi ra xem rồi báo lại nhé.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## ppgas

*Cập nhật, mớ đồ vài 3 trang trở lại đây ế chổng chê chắng ai thèm ngó nên vẫn còn, ép giá được.*

16. Driver 5 pha đời mới, điện DC 24V
*đã bán*

17. Combo tháo máy samsung, ray 20 4 rãnh bi, vítme 20 bước 10, hành trình 200mm. Chưa tháo nên không biết thương hiệu gì.
Cái này về chỉ kiếm tấm đế gác lên là có bộ Z chuẩn. Lúc tháo tấm đế to nặng (mua tính ký giá khủng) nên tháo bỏ lại.
Giá *đã bán*

18. Con spindle hiệu GDZ Trung Cộng, 600w, 400Hz, 24000rpm, collet Er11, mua cũ của bác Luyến về tét chạy khá êm nhưng lại nóng chỗ bạc đầu. Chắc phải thay mớii chạy đươc. 
Giá *đã bán*

Tạm thời vậy thôi, giá đã chốt miễn ép. Anh em quen biết giảm xíu giao lưu.

----------


## tuandd1

> *Cập nhật, mớ đồ vài 3 trang trở lại đây ế chổng chê chắng ai thèm ngó nên vẫn còn, ép giá được.*
> 
> 16. Driver 5 pha đời mới, điện DC 24V
> Đính kèm 65940
> Đính kèm 65941
> Giá 500k/3
> 
> 17. Combo tháo máy samsung, ray 20 4 rãnh bi, vítme 20 bước 10, hành trình 200mm. Chưa tháo nên không biết thương hiệu gì.
> Cái này về chỉ kiếm tấm đế gác lên là có bộ Z chuẩn. Lúc tháo tấm đế to nặng (mua tính ký giá khủng) nên tháo bỏ lại.
> ...


EM gạch 3 cái driver nhé bác.

----------


## thuongdtth

18. Con spindle hiệu GDZ Trung Cộng, 600w, 400Hz, 24000rpm, collet Er11, mua cũ của bác Luyến về tét chạy khá êm nhưng lại nóng chỗ bạc đầu. Chắc phải thay mớii chạy đươc. 
Đính kèm 65945
Giá 600k, bao gồm cả gá (nợ hình)

gạch con này nhé 0982104041

----------


## ppgas

> EM gạch 3 cái driver nhé bác.


Ok như đã đt bác nhé. Thanks.



> 18. Con spindle hiệu GDZ Trung Cộng, 600w, 400Hz, 24000rpm, collet Er11, mua cũ của bác Luyến về tét chạy khá êm nhưng lại nóng chỗ bạc đầu. Chắc phải thay mớii chạy đươc. 
> Đính kèm 65945
> Giá 600k, bao gồm cả gá (nợ hình)
> 
> gạch con này nhé 0982104041


Hi bác thuongdtth,
Cái này vừa thức dậy đã thấy mấy cục gach rồi nên chắc thôi, lần sau bác nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

19. Bộ 3 diver như hình, mua về đã lâu, không bảo quản kỹ nên xuống cấp. Chưa test chưa kiểm tra gì cả. 
Giá đã bán

----------


## tuandd1

> 19. Bộ 3 diver như hình, mua về đã lâu, không bảo quản kỹ nên xuống cấp. Chưa test chưa kiểm tra gì cả. 
> Đính kèm 66003
> Đính kèm 66004
> Đính kèm 66005
> Giá 450k/3


tạm quăng cục gạch nhé bác.

----------


## ppgas

> tạm quăng cục gạch nhé bác.


Ok bác.

20. Đầu thay dao tự động ATC cán BT15.
Giá: đã bán

----------

CKD

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau.

----------


## Nam CNC

BT15 bạc 7006 nha anh Pede gà.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

21. Cặp nguồn Lambda, made in Japan. Điện vào 110-230Vac, đã test và đo nguồn ra chính xác.

Cái giữa đã bán
Cái Alpha 400: 

Giá 300k

Cái Alpha 600
- 24.5vDC
- 12.1vDC
- 6.15vDC
- 5.15.5vDC


Giá 400k/1[/QUOTE]

----------


## ppgas

22. Mấy con động cơ 2 pha, size 56, dài 60, cốt 6.35mm, còn mới tinh, quay êm.

Giá 400k/3

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, chỉ còn 2 con vuông và 3 con tròn:


300k/2


400k/3

----------


## ppgas

23. 2 cái đèn cáp quang ánh sáng đỏ, điện vào 110V, có 1 cái quạt giả nhiệt bị yếu



Giá *Đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần mấy món còn lại, 

1. Đã bán

2. 5 cái cán QTC NT phi 22, 4 cái có collet 10, 1 cái không collet.



Giá:- 400k/1
_- Lấy cả 5 (4 cái có collet, 1 cái không collet) 1tr8. Bao ship._

3. Cục gang đúc nặng ~50kg trước mua tính làm đế Y cho con máy C: kích thước như hình, mài phẳng 
Giá *Đã bán*

4. 2 cái hộp số Sumitomo Finecyclo không độ rơ, vỏ nhôm đúc, tháo từ khớp xoay robot, quay nhẹ và êm. Đã làm đẹp bằng sơn xịn chịu nhiệt của Mỹ:


- Hộp số nhỏ: tỉ lệ 1:59, có thước chia độ



Giá 2tr

Hộp số lớn: tí số 1:89, có thước chia độ, gắn thêm tay quay và cái đế tạm để tạo dáng



Giá 2r5
_Lấy cả 2, bao ship._

5. Cục gì giống biến thế, mua về tính nghiên cứu mà thôi, mệt rồi. 


Giá 300k

6. Màn điều khiển biến tần mitsu, lột kớp nilon bảo vệ là như mới luôn.

Giá 300k

8. Tay quay phát sung loại mỏng (đã bán)

9. Bàn xoay định vị (indexing table), hiêu Weiss, mã số TC-150T. Toàn thân gang đúc nặng chăc trên chục ký, xoay êm ru.
Giá: đã bán (thanks)
Tham khảo thêm tụi hãng nó trình diễn



10. Còn tầm chục đế làm trục 4 cho máy imini (gắn hộp số Hamonic size 17), bộ khung không có bàn hút, không hộp số:
Đế: - thép dày 15mm.
Dài 275, / rộng 120, /cao 150mm, 
2 vai thép, dày 12mm
Đính kèm 63529
_Tham khảo:_
Đính kèm 63531
Giá *Đã bán*

11. Bán mớ động cơ servo Mitshubishi J2S, tất cả là hàng tháo máy, hình thức đẹp, cốt quay êm.
*Đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

*Đã hết black Friday*
Cảm ơn

----------


## thuhanoi

Thế thì lấy 4 con J2S còn lại đi (3+1)

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Thế thì lấy 4 con J2S còn lại đi (3+1)


Dạ ok anh. Báo lại em cái địa chỉ nhé.

*Đã hết black Friday*
Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

*Đã hết black Friday*
Cảm ơn

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> *Cập nhật, mớ đồ vài 3 trang trở lại đây ế chổng chê chắng ai thèm ngó nên vẫn còn, ép giá được.*
> 
> 16. Driver 5 pha đời mới, điện DC 24V
> Đính kèm 65940
> Đính kèm 65941
> Giá 500k/3: *đã bán*
> 
> 17. Combo tháo máy samsung, ray 20 4 rãnh bi, vítme 20 bước 10, hành trình 200mm. Chưa tháo nên không biết thương hiệu gì.
> Cái này về chỉ kiếm tấm đế gác lên là có bộ Z chuẩn. Lúc tháo tấm đế to nặng (mua tính ký giá khủng) nên tháo bỏ lại.
> ...


Em gạch mục 17 nha.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch mục 17 nha.


Ok bác. Đến chiều thứ sáu như đã trao đổi đt nhé. Giá sau khi giảm còn 1,350k.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần mấy món còn lại, 

2. 5 cái cán QTC NT phi 22, 4 cái có collet 10, 1 cái không collet.



Giá:- 400k/1
_- Lấy cả 5 (4 cái có collet, 1 cái không collet) 1tr8. Bao ship._

4. 2 cái hộp số Sumitomo Finecyclo không độ rơ, vỏ nhôm đúc, tháo từ khớp xoay robot, quay nhẹ và êm. Đã làm đẹp bằng sơn xịn chịu nhiệt của Mỹ:


- Hộp số nhỏ: tỉ lệ 1:59, có thước chia độ



Giá 2tr (*Giảm con 1tr5*

Hộp số lớn: tí số 1:89, có thước chia độ, gắn thêm tay quay và cái đế tạm để tạo dáng



Giá 2r5 *giảm còn 1tr8*
_Lấy cả 2, bao ship._

5. Cục gì giống biến thế, mua về tính nghiên cứu mà thôi, mệt rồi. 


Giá 300k

6. Màn điều khiển biến tần mitsu, lột kớp nilon bảo vệ là như mới

Giá: 250k

7. Phay gỗ Makita, hàng tuyển êm, đẹp. Thông tin sản như hình. Đường kính thân D65, có thể dùng làm spindle máy phay nhôm, gỗ (giải nhiệt gió nên khá ồn cho spindle phay) 
Giá *đã bán*

8. Động cơ buỡc 2 pha Stepsyn của Sanyo denki vuông size 56 còn khá mới


400k/3

Giá chưa gồm phí giao hàng.
Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

24. Con động cơ kéo spindle Yaskawa. 1500-8000rpm. Đã test cực êm, lên 8000rpm vẫn rất nhẹ nhàng. Chạy 15 phút mới cảm giác ấm ấm thôi.
Hình thức còn khá đẹp, mất nắp che hộp điện như hình. 
Nặng 31kg nhé



Gá mặt bích size như hình

Sẽ cập nhật clip test ngay


Giá: *đã bán*
Chưa phí giao hàng.

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Bạn ơi, cái 750W mitshu giá 800 còn hàng không bạn

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Bạn còn cái mitshu 750W nào không

----------


## ppgas

> Bạn còn cái mitshu 750W nào không


Mấy con 750 bán hết rồi nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Sr anh ppgas em phuy vô chào hàng. Em còn 750w nha a. Liên hệ zalo em có gì qua nhà test thoải mái nha a.  :Smile: .

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Ếch đâu rồi, phuy vào bem bem bem thui

----------


## ppgas

> Ếch đâu rồi, phuy vào bem bem bem thui


Có bemmm thì bem chú minhdt nhé.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Bài tui đầy đủ thông tin kakaka.

----------


## ppgas

25. 2 con động cơ BL super của Sanyo Denki tháo máy, không biết sử dụng. 




*Giá 500k /2*

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật trang sau. Cảm ơn.

----------

sea77799

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

sAO LẠI YASKAWA ANH ? EM THẤY TOÀN DENSO MÀ

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> sAO LẠI YASKAWA ANH ? EM THẤY TOÀN DENSO MÀ


Nhìn cái mã số đ cơ đó Ngọc.
Ví dụ: SGMAS-08AXA-DH13
Denso theo a biết là hãng chuyên Robot, đặt hàng servo Yas, Pana sản xuất.

----------


## sea77799

Bộ servo 400w có đủ driver không bác

----------


## ppgas

> Bộ servo 400w có đủ driver không bác


Không driver nhé bác.

----------


## khoa.address

Trời, anh bagac mạnh thiệt, vì mấy cái hột vịt mà mua về thịt mấy con robot cân nhôm luôn. Khoe mấy cái hột vịt em xem với anh.

----------


## ppgas

> Trời, anh bagac mạnh thiệt, vì mấy cái hột vịt mà mua về thịt mấy con robot cân nhôm luôn. Khoe mấy cái hột vịt em xem với anh.


Có cái máy tiện để vọc nên làm mặt bích gắn bàn xoay mâm xoay  :Smile: 


Và sau khi tiện tấm để và bích gắn motor.

Và còn nữa...

----------


## khoa.address

Vậy là có mấy con liền thân hả anh, được 3-4 con thiết kế rời, mấy con kia thiếu bích chắc nó phay vỏ trên thân tay luôn, thôi chế đi rồi đăng tiếp anh. Hihi. hàng đẹp, nhưng cân cả vỏ mà giá đó cũng căng quá. Anh quá mạnh, kakaka.

----------

ppgas

----------


## bigboy061293

> Có cái máy tiện để vọc nên làm mặt bích gắn bàn xoay mâm xoay 
> 
> 
> Và sau khi tiện tấm để và bích gắn motor.
> 
> Và còn nữa...


Cho mình hỏi trong đống này, cái có tỉ số nhỏ nhất là bao nhiêu?

----------


## ppgas

> Cho mình hỏi trong đống này, cái có tỉ số nhỏ nhất là bao nhiêu?


Nhỏ nhất là 1:50 bác nhé.

----------

bigboy061293

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp tục cuối năm giái kho.
27. Mớ động cơ Sigma 7, đời mới của Yaskawa. Hàng tháo máy còn mới tinh


- Sigma7, mã SGM7J 08A7A DH11, 750W

Giá: *đã bán*

- Sigma7, mã SGM7J 04A7A DH11, 400W

Giá: *đã bán*

- Sigma7, mã SGM7J-02A7A DH11, 200W

Giá: *đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Lô Sigma 7 đã bán, còn lô sigma 3 và pân này thôi:

26. Mớ động cơ servo tháo từ con rô-bốt Denso đời cao. Tất cả tự tay em tháo, còn khá mới, cốt quay êm ru, có 1 con 1kw rất mới nhưng bị trầy xíu do cảo cái hột vịt hộp số Harmonic, 1 con Pana 750w bị rớt mất nắp encoder.
Tất cả chưa test.



Vết trầy nắp gần đầu cốt:


3 con 750W (2 con Pana, 1 con Yaskawa Sigma3)





Con pana mất nắp và dây encoder:


1 con Yaskawa 400W, 200W và 100W


Cả mớ 3tr9, ae nào cần lẻ vui lòng zalo nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Mớ sigma 3 đã bán 3 con nhỏ, còn 4 con lớn.

26. Mớ động cơ servo tháo từ con rô-bốt Denso đời cao. Tất cả tự tay em tháo, còn khá mới, cốt quay êm ru, có 1 con 1kw rất mới nhưng bị trầy xíu do cảo cái hột vịt hộp số Harmonic, 1 con Pana 750w bị rớt mất nắp encoder.


Vết trầy nắp gần đầu cốt:


3 con 750W (2 con Pana, 1 con Yaskawa Sigma3)


Con pana mất nắp và dây encoder:


Cả mớ 3tr/4, ae nào cần lẻ vui lòng zalo nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## nvhuan

Cái chốt trong hình có tên gọi là gì bác nhỉ. Bác có bán cái này không?

----------


## ppgas

> Cái chốt trong hình có tên gọi là gì bác nhỉ. Bác có bán cái này không?


Cảm ơn câu hỏi khá thú vị của bác. Cái chốt đó em cũng không biết tên chính xác của nó, nếu cần thì chắc là chốt định vị pulley. Còn anh em có ai biết tên đúng của nó thì nói giúp.
Cái đó chắc chỉ có cho tặng chứ không bán. Bán xem cái rãnh trên cốt motor rộng nhiu mm? Có thì gửi tặng, không bác mài miếng thép nhỏ dùng được.

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> Cảm ơn câu hỏi khá thú vị của bác. Cái chốt đó em cũng không biết tên chính xác của nó, nếu cần thì chắc là chốt định vị pulley. Còn anh em có ai biết tên đúng của nó thì nói giúp.
> Cái đó chắc chỉ có cho tặng chứ không bán. Bán xem cái rãnh trên cốt motor rộng nhiu mm? Có thì gửi tặng, không bác mài miếng thép nhỏ dùng được.


cái đó theo ngu ý của em thì gọi là then bác ạ  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## hoangson

Cái này theo kỹ thuật gọi là then bằng, theo dân gian gọi là ca véc. Bác ra chợ mua cả thanh về dùng nhòe

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

28. Vòng bi mặt bích con lăn THK chịu tải lớn

Cái nhỏ (lớn đã bán) vòng ngoài D150, trong d80, dày 32, vòng trong dày 17mm.
Cái này không giữ được tấm đế nhưng có cốt răng với cặp bạc 7xxx



Giá 700k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái chốt trong hình có tên gọi là gì bác nhỉ. Bác có bán cái này không?


Trong tài liệu nó liên quan đến chữ key

----------

nvhuan, ppgas

----------


## Ga con

Cái then thôi mà.

Ra chợ sắt kêu nó bán cho cái then (có tiêu chuẩn, chủ yếu nó rộng bao nhiêu mm thì kêu nó bán cho), thường cây dài cả m, về tự cắt khúc ra mài đầu lại. Hoặc có thể mua loại làm sẵn luôn, mà mắc hơn thôi, xài 1 vài cái thì đi mua vậy cho khỏe.

Thanks.

----------

nvhuan

----------


## Tuấn

> Tiếp tục cuối năm giái kho.
> 27. Mớ động cơ Sigma 7, đời mới của Yaskawa. Hàng tháo máy còn mới tinh
> 
> 
> - Sigma7, mã SGM7J 08A7A DH11, 750W
> 
> Giá: *đã bán*
> 
> - Sigma7, mã SGM7J 04A7A DH11, 400W
> ...


Bác cho em xin cái giá mua nguyên lô vào chỗ kín với ạ. Thanks bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác cho em xin cái giá mua nguyên lô vào chỗ kín với ạ. Thanks bác


Tình hình như đã nhắn qua zalo cho bác. Mớ động cơ Yaskawa sigma 7 đã bán. Còn tầm chục cái hộp số và 5 6 cái mặt bích con lăn nhé.

Mớ động cơ Servo Denso còn mới tinh, mã hàng toàn của servo Panasonic và Yaskawa, chưa có driver để test:

Bán 3tr / mớ

Bán 4tr/mớ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

Đôi khi thấy phí, cái động cơ đẹp vậy mà ai nỡ ...


Và vẻ đẹp rất ...armonic  :Smile: 


Harmonic drive test with Denso servo motor



Sumitomo Finecyclo 1:59 quay tay



Sumitomo Finecyclo 1:89 quay tay

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mục hảmonic, bổ sung thêm hình ảnh và clip tét.

29. Harnonic siêu chậm, 1:160, đã làm mặt bích gắn vừa động cơ AC servo 200/400 hoặc step 5 pha size 60, hoặc alpha 66




Clip test


Giá 1tr5 không gồm động cơ

----------


## ppgas

31. Harmonic size 20, hs1:100c cón pát gắn motor size 60x cốt âm 8 (gắn được step 5 pha, alpha). Đường kính mặt bích 80mm



Giá đã bán

----------


## ppgas

32. Bộ trượt Mitsumi LX45 
- tổng dài 580mm
- rộng 80mm
- hành trình 260mm
- 1 con trượt dài 120mm
- bi bọng không rơ, rãnh trượt còn sáng bóng, trượt êm
- mặt bích gắn vừa động cơ 5pha size 60, alpha 66, servo 200-400w
- vít me phi 15 bước 10, cốt ra 10mm
- nặng 6.5kg





Giá đã bán

----------


## ppgas

33. Mớ harmonic size 32-80 
- đường kính ngoài 115mm
- cốt ra gắn pulley có thể tháo rời
- tỉ lệ 1:80
Có 3 cái, 1 cái còn bóng đẹp, 2 cái bị ố vài chỗ bên ngoài. Giá như nhau, ae mua trước có quuyền chọn.




Giá đã bán

34. 32. Bộ trượt THK KR33
- tổng dài 380mm
- rộng 60mm
- hành trình 200mm
- 1 con trượt dài ~78mm
- bi bọng không rơ, rãnh trượt còn sáng bóng, trượt êm
- mặt bích đang gắn động cơ 2pha size 56
- vít me phi 10 bước 6, cốt ra 6.35mm (vít me còn dính mỡ vàng)




Giá *đã bán* (600k nếu không lấy động cơ và khớp nối)

----------


## ppgas

35. Hộp số hảmonic size 32.
- Tỉ lệ 1:80
- Đường kính ngoài 115mm, còn giữ lại bích gắn động cơ servo 750w như hình. Về chỉ gắn động cơ là chạy thôi.
- Cốt vào âm 16mm



Giá *đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

36. Khớp xoay chống xoắn ống dẫn khí (8 đường khí), đường kính thân ~70-80mm, cao tầm 400mm. hiện sử dụng 6 ống phi 6mm. Thấy hay hay lụm về không biết làm gì với nó.


Bán 300k chưa gồm phí ship (*đã bán*)

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Mớ động cơ Servo Denso còn mới tinh, gồm 2 con 1kw, 1 con 750w, 2 con 400W, 1 con 200W. Tất cả có thắng từ. chưa có driver để test:

Bán 3tr / mớ
Mớ servo Denso, mã số toàn Panasonic. Gồm 2 con 750W có thắng, 1 con 750w không thắng.
2 con 400w có thắng, 2 con 400w không thắng.


Bán 4tr/mớ

26. Mớ động cơ servo tháo từ con rô-bốt Denso đời cao. Tất cả tự tay em tháo, còn khá mới
3 con 750W (2 con Pana, 1 con bị rớt mất nắp encoder)


Con Yaskawa Sigma3


Con pana mất nắp và dây encoder:


Cả mớ 2tr/3, ae nào cần lẻ vui lòng zalo nhé.

29. Harnonic siêu chậm, 1:160, đã làm mặt bích gắn vừa động cơ AC servo 200/400 hoặc step 5 pha size 60, hoặc alpha 66


Giá 1tr5 không gồm động cơ

31. Harmonic size 20, hs1:100c cón pát gắn motor size 60x cốt âm 8 (gắn được step 5 pha, alpha). Đường kính mặt bích 80mm



Giá *đã bán*, chưa gồm phí ship

32. Bộ trượt Mitsumi LX45 
- tổng dài 580mm
- rộng 80mm
- hành trình 260mm
- 1 con trượt dài 120mm
- bi bọng không rơ, rãnh trượt còn sáng bóng, trượt êm
- mặt bích gắn vừa động cơ 5pha size 60, alpha 66, servo 200-400w
- vít me phi 15 bước 10, cốt ra 10mm
- nặng 6.5kg





Giá *đã bán*, chưa phí ship

33. Mớ harmonic size 32-80 
- đường kính ngoài 115mm
- cốt ra gắn pulley có thể tháo rời
- tỉ lệ 1:80
Có 3 cái, 1 cái còn bóng đẹp, 2 cái bị ố vài chỗ bên ngoài. Giá như nhau, ae mua trước có quuyền chọn.




Giá *đã bán* chưa phí ship

35. Hộp số hảmonic size 32.
- Tỉ lệ 1:80
- Đường kính ngoài 115mm, còn giữ lại bích gắn động cơ servo 750w như hình. Về chỉ gắn động cơ là chạy thôi.
- Cốt vào âm 16mm


Giá *đã bán* chưa phí ship (chỉ cón 1 cái)
Gá tạm con động cơ servo Denso 750w vào test:



Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Hôm nay là ngày làm việc cuối cùng của năm. Đi đâu cũng nghe một cảm giác buồn vui lẫn lộn. Buồn chuyện nước non, buồn vì văn hóa, buồn xã hội. Vui vì được đón một cái tết an lành, vì chuẩn bị được thăm lại quê hương của gia đình, bạn bè, của tuổi học trò...

Gác lại cảm giác đó, tạp trung tái cơ cấu tiếp... khuyến mãi mùa xuân

*Giảm 20% cho tất cả các món đã đăng ở đây cho khách hàng chuyển khoản trước giao thừa...*

Chúc cả nhà đón xuân an lành hạnh phúc!

----------

Diyodira, Hung rau, kzam, thuhanoi, Trucvt

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Hôm nay là ngày làm việc cuối cùng của năm. Đi đâu cũng nghe một cảm giác buồn vui lẫn lộn. Buồn chuyện nước non, buồn vì văn hóa, buồn xã hội. Vui vì được đón một cái tết an lành, vì chuẩn bị được thăm lại quê hương của gia đình, bạn bè, của tuổi học trò...
> 
> Gác lại cảm giác đó, tạp trung tái cơ cấu tiếp... khuyến mãi mùa xuân
> 
> *Giảm 20% cho tất cả các món đã đăng ở đây cho khách hàng chuyển khoản trước giao thừa...*
> 
> Chúc cả nhà đón xuân an lành hạnh phúc!


Vui vì cầm 1 cục tiền rất to, buồn vì phải suy nghĩ làm sao để tiêu hết trong cái tết tới !

----------


## ngocdong2001

> 36. Khớp xoay chống xoắn ống dẫn khí (8 đường khí), đường kính thân ~70-80mm, cao tầm 400mm. hiện sử dụng 6 ống phi 6mm. Thấy hay hay lụm về không biết làm gì với nó.
> Đính kèm 69439
> Đính kèm 69440
> Bán 300k chưa gồm phí ship


Mình lấy cái này, mai bác còn giao dịch ko? Còn mình cho người qua lấy.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Mình lấy cái này, mai bác còn giao dịch ko? Còn mình cho người qua lấy.


Em đi cao nguyên rồi.  Bác nhắn số đt, gọi luôn cho nhanh.
Hoặc tiện tay thì bác ck 240k (giảm 20%) trước giao thừa. Qua tết em gửi hàng nhé.

Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

*CHÚC MỪNG NĂM MỚI KỶ HỢI**

Shop “Tái cơ cấu” sẽ giảm giá 15% các mục còn hàng có giá đăng ở đây cho khách hàng thanh toán trước 22h ngày mùng 10 tết âm lịch.*

----------


## Gamo

Có cái nào qua tận nhà mới bán hem?  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

> Có cái nào qua tận nhà mới bán hem?


Hehe cũng hơi hơi... nhiều  :Smile: , không thể chụp hết được

----------


## ppgas

36. Hộp số hành tinh P10 (hs 1:10) cho động cơ step 5pha/ Alpha98 size 86, cốt đầu ra 18mm.



Giá hộp số 100k (khuyến mãi thắng từ 24V lỗ cốt 8mm)

----------


## haki

> 36. Hộp số hành tinh P10 (hs 1:10) cho động cơ step 5pha/ Alpha98 size 86, cốt đầu ra 18mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Giá hộp số 100k (khuyến mãi thắng từ 24V lỗ cốt 8mm)


thắng từ lắp vừa cho con alpha 69MA ko ạ, vừa thì bác để e cái thắng nhé, động cơ của e bị hư thắng từ

----------


## ppgas

> thắng từ lắp vừa cho con alpha 69MA ko ạ, vừa thì bác để e cái thắng nhé, động cơ của e bị hư thắng từ


Lỗ cốt 8mm, bác đo con đc 69MA cốt mấy biết ngay mà.

----------


## haki

> Lỗ cốt 8mm, bác đo con đc 69MA cốt mấy biết ngay mà.


bác cho e xin giá thắng từ ạ

----------


## ppgas

> bác cho e xin giá thắng từ ạ


Bác nhắn m địa chỉ, về lục gửi ra nhé.

----------


## haki

> Bác nhắn m địa chỉ, về lục gửi ra nhé.


dạ em gửi inbox bác nhé. bác check giùm em ạ

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> *CHÚC MỪNG NĂM MỚI KỶ HỢI**
> 
> Shop “Tái cơ cấu” sẽ giảm giá 15% các mục còn hàng có giá đăng ở đây cho khách hàng thanh toán trước 22h ngày mùng 10 tết âm lịch.*


Chỉ còn vài giờ đồng hồ nữa là hết khuyến mãi đầu năm, anh em nhanh tay nhé.
6 tháng nữa sẽ có khuyến mãi mùa hè và 12 tháng nữa là khuyến mãi cưối năm  :Smile:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp tục tái cơ cấu
37. Khoan bàn Kira nhật bãi

- Cao tầm 1m3, cứng cáp, không rơ rạo gì. 
- bàn khoan còn liền lạc, không vết sẹo
- kẹp dao max 13mm


Giá đảm bảo đáng đồng tiền bác gạo *gạch* 
Không ê-tô và chưa phí ship
Cái này không khuyến khích ae ở xa nhé, ship chết tiền

----------


## huyquynhbk

con máy khoan ngon quá.chắc bay nhanh thôi cụ ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cần chỗ gấp, hổ trợ 500k phí Vận chuyển cái khoan bàn (mục 37) cho ai đó còn lưỡng lự.
*Giá đã bán*

----------


## huanpt

Cái máy tiện chật hơn nhiều, và thanh lý được nhiều tiền hơn  :Smile: .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cái máy tiện chật hơn nhiều, và thanh lý được nhiều tiền hơn .


Kakaka... đúng là lão có kinh nghiệm nhiều về không gian học.  :Smile: 
Cái tiện cơ cuối tuần này có người bê rồi. Còn cái khoan sẽ nhường chỗ cho con phay cơ.  :Smile: 

Cần chỗ gấp, hổ trợ 500k phí Vận chuyển cái khoan bàn (mục 37) cho ai đó còn lưỡng lự.
*Giá đã bán*

----------


## huanpt

Tui me lâu lắm rồi sao không gọi tui cha

----------

ppgas

----------


## tuannt

Cái khoan bàn Kira ngon quá kìa, bác bán sớm 1 tuần có phải ngon cho em ko!
Em vừa xúc cái 6 tấc, cũng ship từ Sài Gòn ra, giá cả ship cũng gần 4 củ rồi. Máy nặng 37Kg, tiền ship chậm VTK em tra trên web là khoảng 400k, nhưng người bán là khách quen của Viettel nên chỉ mất 200k. Vậy nên tiền ship không phải là vấn đề, bác nào ở xa mà kết thì vẫn xúc ngon.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Steven Ngo

tiếc là e cũng vừa múc con 6 tất... ko e hốt r..6 tất giờ lại thấy bất tiện...!! Chúc bác mau bay...!!

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

có con Hồng Ký nè , đổi bù không ? anh bù cho em đi , hàng nội địa VN vẫn chất hơn HOHOHOHOHO


 Để suy nghĩ xem nhét góc nào đây.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cái khoan bàn Kira ngon quá kìa, bác bán sớm 1 tuần có phải ngon cho em ko!
> Em vừa xúc cái 6 tấc, cũng ship từ Sài Gòn ra, giá cả ship cũng gần 4 củ rồi. Máy nặng 37Kg, tiền ship chậm VTK em tra trên web là khoảng 400k, nhưng người bán là khách quen của Viettel nên chỉ mất 200k. Vậy nên tiền ship không phải là vấn đề, bác nào ở xa mà kết thì vẫn xúc ngon.





> tiếc là e cũng vừa múc con 6 tất... ko e hốt r..6 tất giờ lại thấy bất tiện...!! Chúc bác mau bay...!!


Trước cũng tính nhỏ gọn mua con 6 tất về mà cuối cùng phải cho đi vì nó nhẹ qua, rung nên khoan hổng đã nên đổi con lớn.




> có con Hồng Ký nè , đổi bù không ? anh bù cho em đi , hàng nội địa VN vẫn chất hơn HOHOHOHOHO
> 
>  Để suy nghĩ xem nhét góc nào đây.


Con hồng kí ở chỗ trùm cnc hàng hiệu coi bộ sai sai. Đổi đồ đi, $ để dành mua sắm cho nhà mới.

----------


## Nam CNC

còn đồ gì mà đổi anh.... Anh chú ý món gì từ em ?

----------


## ppgas

> còn đồ gì mà đổi anh.... Anh chú ý món gì từ em ?


Uhm cũng khó, đồ bển giờ 1 là vàng, 2 là cám kakaka ... đang nhắm con kim cương presise  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Tiếp tục tái cơ cấu
> 37. Khoan bàn Kira nhật bãi
> Đính kèm 70061
> - Cao tầm 1m3, cứng cáp, không rơ rạo gì. 
> - bàn khoan còn liền lạc, không vết sẹo
> - kẹp dao max 13mm
> Đính kèm 70062
> Đính kèm 70063
> Giá đảm bảo đáng đồng tiền bác gạo *đã bán* 
> ...


Cập nhật nhanh xíu. 
Cây khoan bàn đã bán.
Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:

32. Bộ trượt Mitsumi LX45 
- tổng dài 580mm
- rộng 80mm
- hành trình 260mm
- 1 con trượt dài 120mm
- bi bọng không rơ, rãnh trượt còn sáng bóng, trượt êm
- mặt bích gắn vừa động cơ 5pha size 60, alpha 66, servo 200-400w
- vít me phi 15 bước 10, cốt ra 10mm
- nặng 6.5kg






Giá *đã bán*, chưa phí ship

Hàng mấy trang trước còn Servo Denso, Harmonic, hộp số finecyclo non back-lash, bơm mỡ...

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật:
> 
> 32. Bộ trượt Mitsumi LX45 
> - tổng dài 580mm
> - rộng 80mm
> - hành trình 260mm
> - 1 con trượt dài 120mm
> - bi bọng không rơ, rãnh trượt còn sáng bóng, trượt êm
> - mặt bích gắn vừa động cơ 5pha size 60, alpha 66, servo 200-400w
> ...


Cập nhật, cái này đã bán.

Còn lỉnh kỉnh ở mấy trang trước, anh em tham khảo nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Mớ động cơ Servo Denso còn mới tinh, chưa có driver để test:

Đã bán

Đã bán

----------


## ppgas

Giờ anh em mua hàng tàu nhanh bên zalo rồi. Lâu lắm rồi không bán buôn gì ở đây được nữa, chắc đóng sạp dọn hàng thôi  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

> Giờ anh em mua hàng tàu nhanh bên zalo rồi. Lâu lắm rồi không bán buôn gì ở đây được nữa, chắc đóng sạp dọn hàng thôi


Bi quan thế bác Ppgas. Đời còn dài, ve chai còn nhiều mà hehehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## viaimacota

Bên đó mở máy lên 300 tin nhắn đọc loạn của mắt, mỗi thứ có cái ưu cái nhược. Bác cứ vững chí vẫn còn nguồn khách hàng truyền thống đang chờ bác. Có món nào hợp nhất định sẽ ủng hộ!

----------

ppgas

----------


## khoa.address

> Giờ anh em mua hàng tàu nhanh bên zalo rồi. Lâu lắm rồi không bán buôn gì ở đây được nữa, chắc đóng sạp dọn hàng thôi


Vẫn bán bình thường mà anh, tuy nhiên trên đây là môi trường mở, ai cũng vào xem được. Nên có những món ae ko muốn công khai giá bán do nhiều khía cạnh khác (ngoài việc chăn gà, còn việc ko muốn chủ bãi biết giá bán, việc dân bãi biết giá trị rồi dành nhau mua để mọi thứ đội giá trên mây v.v..) Nên môi trường group kín của zalo sẽ hội tụ một nhóm ae nào thật sự cần hàng và ae bán hàng cũng có cơ hội mua bán tốt hơn thôi.

----------


## anhcos

> Bên đó mở máy lên 300 tin nhắn đọc loạn của mắt, mỗi thứ có cái ưu cái nhược. Bác cứ vững chí vẫn còn nguồn khách hàng truyền thống đang chờ bác. Có món nào hợp nhất định sẽ ủng hộ!


Đúng vậy bác, mình thấy nó loạn nên cũng rời khỏi rồi.

----------


## khoa.address

> Đúng vậy bác, mình thấy nó loạn nên cũng rời khỏi rồi.


Hehe, đã nói anh tắt thông báo đi mà, ai biểu bật thông báo lên um ỏi cả ngày là đúng rồi.

----------


## khoa.address

> Bên đó mở máy lên 300 tin nhắn đọc loạn của mắt, mỗi thứ có cái ưu cái nhược. Bác cứ vững chí vẫn còn nguồn khách hàng truyền thống đang chờ bác. Có món nào hợp nhất định sẽ ủng hộ!


Có rất nhiều món phù hợp với a nhưng ae ko đăng lên đây được mà chỉ đăng trên group thôi anh T ah. Đó là vì sao lâu lâu a biết món hàng đó thông qua lời của anh Tr và lúc anh hỏi lại thì nó đã có chủ.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Vẫn bán bình thường mà anh, tuy nhiên trên đây là môi trường mở, ai cũng vào xem được. Nên có những món ae ko muốn công khai giá bán do nhiều khía cạnh khác (ngoài việc chăn gà, còn việc ko muốn chủ bãi biết giá bán, việc dân bãi biết giá trị rồi dành nhau mua để mọi thứ đội giá trên mây v.v..) Nên môi trường group kín của zalo sẽ hội tụ một nhóm ae nào thật sự cần hàng và ae bán hàng cũng có cơ hội mua bán tốt hơn thôi.


Em đã out nhóm kín zalo, vì theo em, những cái gì kín, thường ít có sự cạnh tranh về giá, toàn mấy anh em bán hàng chăn gà như em, chẳng biết thế nào mà lần.

----------


## viaimacota

Lập ra nhóm khá phù hợp với anh! Đọc luôn một lần cũng tiện. Thu nhặc một lúc nhiều kiến thức, hàng hóa người quen nhau cả nên yên tâm chuyển khoản. Anh em từ cộng đồng mạng trở thành bạn giữa đời thường. Chỉ tiết anh ở xa không qua lại nhiều. Công việc  suốt ngày ở xưởng điêu khắc không thường xuyên online chính vì lẽ đó mà Tr hay giới thiệu. Tối về mới vào gruop nên hụt nhiều món của em. Thank em nha!

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Em đã out nhóm kín zalo, vì theo em, những cái gì kín, thường ít có sự cạnh tranh về giá, toàn mấy anh em bán hàng chăn gà như em, chẳng biết thế nào mà lần.


Hihi, cũng nhiều AE không thích vào nhóm kín bác ah. Trên đây vẫn vui mà.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng anh ba-gác toàn sưu tầm hàng dữ ngoại hình đẹp mê ly thì ai chả mê  :Big Grin: . Lâu lâu hóng anh săn hàng đẹp về ngắm đỡ thèm kaka

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe hàng anh ba-gác toàn sưu tầm hàng dữ ngoại hình đẹp mê ly thì ai chả mê . Lâu lâu hóng anh săn hàng đẹp về ngắm đỡ thèm kaka


Mình không nhằm mục tiêu kinh doanh nhưng máu nó cứ lên hoài nên lại ôm về, càng ngày càng nhiều nên phải bán bớt  :Smile:  mà bán cũng không xong nên không thể mua cái mới  :Smile: 
Spin chục con, ray vít hơn trăm kg, khung máy các kiểu, bàn gang, bàn đá, bàn map, servo, step, hộp số, trục A, máy móc cầm tay đủ thể loại... chỉ để ngó.

----------

hung1706

----------


## loiloc569

Có hộp số 1:5 -750w ko em cần nè

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Có hộp số 1:5 -750w ko em cần nè


Hehe... không biết còn không nữa.

----------


## baominh0203

Thông tin chia sẻ hữu ích cho tất cả mọi người, tôi sẽ liên hệ với bạn khi cần nó

Ghé thăm tường mình để đọc thêm tin tức nhé, biết đâu đó sẽ có thông tin có ích với bạn nhé...

 Chúc bạn buôn may bán đắt.

----------


## ppgas

33. Combo nhôm mua về không vừa, chất lượng: khá mới, ray trượt còn bóng sáng
- Tổng dài 810mm, rộng 140mm, nặng tầm 13-14kg
- Ray 15, 4 con trượt. Vitme 15 bước 20
- Mặt bích gắn servo 200-400w, step 5 pha, alpha size 60.
- Hành trình 470mm, có chặn giảm chấn 2 đầu







Giá bán *đã bán*, chưa phí vận chuyển

----------


## ppgas

34. Bộ mâm xoay NEWS (made in Japan), có thể nằm hoặc đứng. 
Đã vệ sinh và kiểm tra chất lượng còn tuyệt lắm. Xoay nhẹ nhàng và có thước vi chỉnh độ chính xác:
Mâm cập chấu lật phi 160mm(không thấy cái mark chỗ nào) còn đẹp lắm, không sức mẻ chỗ nào.




Cuối cùng là giá *đã xong*.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật giá con động cơ kéo mục 24:

Con động cơ kéo spindle Yaskawa 1.5-2.2kw, 1500-8000rpm. Đã test cực êm, lên 8000rpm vẫn rất nhẹ nhàng. Chạy 15 phút mới cảm giác ấm ấm thôi.
Hình thức còn khá đẹp, mất nắp che hộp điện như hình. 
Nặng 31kg nhé
Đính kèm 73246
Đính kèm 73247
Đính kèm 73248
Gá mặt bích size như hình:
Đính kèm 73249
Sẽ cập nhật clip test ngay


Giá: *đã bán*
Chưa phí giao hàng.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> 33. Combo nhôm mua về không vừa, chất lượng: khá mới, ray trượt còn bóng sáng
> - Tổng dài 810mm, rộng 140mm, nặng tầm 13-14kg
> - Ray 15, 4 con trượt. Vitme 15 bước 20
> - Mặt bích gắn servo 200-400w, step 5 pha, alpha size 60.
> - Hành trình 470mm, có chặn giảm chấn 2 đầu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy cái này nhé anh BaGac

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Mình lấy cái này nhé anh BaGac


Ok bác Giang.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mã số 28. 
Vòng bi mặt bích con lăn THK chịu tải lớn

Cái nhỏ (lớn đã bán) vòng ngoài D150, trong d80, dày 32, vòng trong dày 17mm.
Cái này không giữ được tấm đế nhưng có cốt răng với cặp bạc 7xxx


Giá *500k/1*

----------


## ppgas

35. Step 2 pha Sanyo Denky size 60, cốt 8, 3A/phase. 
Driver 2 pha 4A của Taiwan, Chyen Den cd-2d44mk cd đã test.




Giá: đã bán

Clip test:

----------


## duc.chu

lấy 4 cái driver bao nhiêu tiền hả bác?

----------


## ppgas

> lấy 4 cái driver bao nhiêu tiền hả bác?


Cả 3 bộ luôn, không xé lẻ nhé bác duc.chu

----------


## ppgas

36. Hộp số quay tay trục vít tháo bộ canh X trong máy rà mặt phẳng Mitutoyo.



Giá: đã bán

37. Đầu máy khoan Home Tool. Hàng sx Trung Quốc xuất Nhật, điện 100VAC.
Công suất 260W, 2800rpm
Hàng đã test ngon lành. Kiếm cái chân có có trụ phi 48mm (chuẩn khoan 6 tấc) gá lên 




Giá (đã bán)

----------


## anhcos

Gạch hộp số nhé cụ Ba gác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

38. Biến tần Yaskawa Varispeed G7, hàng tháo tủ con mới tinh. Mới test lên điện thôi. Chưa set up hay chỉnh chọt gì hết.
Thông số như hình.



Giá 3tr

----------


## Hung rau

Anh gà để em máy khoan nhé! Rãnh em qua đèo nó sẵn uống ké cà phê!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

39.  Bàn đá siêu phẳng, tháo máy đo độ phẳng vật liệu Mitutoyo. Không sức mẻ, không nứt nẻ  :Smile: 
Kich thước 600x450 dày 100mm
Có sẵn 4 lỗ khoan bắt ụ Z (có thể hợp làm bàn máy lazer fiber)



Giá: đã bán
Cái này nặng tầm 5-60kg nên không khuyến khích anh em ở xa.

----------


## ppgas

40. Bộ li hợp từ, điện 24vDC, đã test chạy cực êm



Giá đã bán

42. Nam châm điện 24v


Giá đã bán
Còn 8 cục mà không nhớ 4 cục kia để đâu  :Smile:

----------


## Fusionvie

> 40. Bộ li hợp từ, điện 24vDC, đã test chạy cực êm
> Đính kèm 74272
> Đính kèm 74273
> Đính kèm 74274
> Giá 300k
> 
> 42. Nam châm điện 24v
> Đính kèm 74275
> Đính kèm 74276
> ...


Em gạch 2 món này nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

43. Cơ cấu tiếp, bán con spindle Korea RPS RBSS 3004-A13, max 40k RPM. Chưa tìm được data sheeet chính xác của nó, lấy tạm của con tương tự RBSS 3004-A08:
- Bạc gốm (ceramic ball bearing)
- Giải nhiệt bằng nước
- Điện 220V, 1500hz
- Có đường cấp dung dịch cắt (cutting fluid)
- Có hổ trợ nhả dao bằng khí nén ATC
- Đầu kẹp dao 6mm
- Đường kính thân 80mm




Giá (đã bán cho hàng xóm  :Smile:  )

44. Biến tần Hitachi HJS700, Made in Japan
- Điện vào 1 pha 220V, 50/60hz
- Điện ra 3 pha 200-240v, 1500hz
- Công suất 5.5kW 
Phù hợp với con spindle RSP bên trên


Giá: đã bán cho hàng xóm  :Smile:

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> 43. Cơ cấu tiếp, bán con spindle Korea RPS RBSS 3004-A13, max 40k RPM. Chưa tìm được data sheeet chính xác của nó, lấy tạm của con tương tự RBSS 3004-A08:
> - Bạc gốm (ceramic ball bearing)
> - Giải nhiệt bằng nước
> - Điện 220V, 1500hz
> - Có đường cấp dung dịch cắt (cutting fluid)
> - Có hổ trợ nhả dao bằng khí nén ATC
> - Đầu kẹp dao 6mm
> - Đường kính thân 80mm
> 
> ...


spindle bao nhiêu kw mà chay biến tần 5,5kw phí phạm quá bác

----------


## ppgas

> spindle bao nhiêu kw mà chay biến tần 5,5kw phí phạm quá bác


Vì cái datasheet đúng của nó lục chưa được nên lấy tạm con có mã số tương tự, 3.3kw bác. Cũng hơi phí thiệt  :Smile:

----------

nguyennhungcdtht

----------


## ppgas

45. Bộ mâm khí nén kẹp rút máy tiện CNC, cả mâm, chấu kep (kẹp phôi ~30mm) có bầu rút khí nén, đã test lực hút khá mạnh. Tháo ra tính để khi nào cần thì lắp vô sài tiếp nhưng chắc là còn lâu lắm  :Smile: 



Giá đã bán

Nguyên bản tháo từ con tiện này:

----------


## ppgas

46. Bán alpha step


Alpha98ac, điện vào 220V
Đầy đủ jack cắm và đã test 


Giá: *đã bán*

47. Alpha 66ac, điện vào 220v
Jack cắm đầy đủ và đã test


Giá: *đã bán*

48. Alpha step 66ak, điện vào 24vDC

Jack cắm đầy đủ và đã test
Giá *đã bán*

49. Alpha step 46ak, điện vào 24vDC


Jack cắm đầy đủ và đã test
Giá 750k/bộ (vỡ gạch, bán tiếp)

Cũng cần thanh lý luôn 3 bộ 911AC nhưng đê chụp lại hình động cơ, hiện chỉ có driver

----------


## vusvus

Có bán cái driver asd20ac không ko anh ba gác

----------


## ppgas

> Có bán cái driver asd20ac không ko anh ba gác


Có nhé, 1.9tr/1 hoặc 5.5tr/3 
Driver còn mới choét như hình  :Smile:  , có jack kèm theo

----------


## huanpt

Lão để dành cho đồng môn 1 cặp alpha 46 để xóa mù nhá!

----------


## ppgas

> Lão để dành cho đồng môn 1 cặp alpha 46 để xóa mù nhá!


Kkk ok bạn già. Cuối tuần nhé.
À mà 1 cặp là 1 bộ hay 2 bộ? 2 bộ thì bao ship hen.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mục hảmonic, bổ sung thêm hình ảnh và clip tét.

29. Harnonic siêu chậm, 1:160, đã làm mặt bích gắn vừa động cơ AC servo 200/400 hoặc step 5 pha size 60, hoặc alpha 66




Clip test


Giá đã bán

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
Mớ động cơ Servo Denso còn mới tinh, chưa có driver để test:
2 con lớn 1kw, mấy con nhỏ 750 và 400w

Đã bán

2 con lớn 750w có thắng, 1 con 750w không thắng.
2 con nhỏ 400w có thắng, 1 con 400w không thắng.

Đã bán

----------


## nguyencong93

[QUOTE=ppgas;161678]Cập nhật:
Mớ động cơ Servo Denso còn mới tinh, chưa có driver để test:
2 con lớn 1kw, mấy con nhỏ 750 và 400w

Bán 3tr /mớ

Báo lẻ cho em con 400w được không bác ơi.

----------


## ppgas

[QUOTE=nguyencong93;161681]


> Cập nhật:
> Mớ động cơ Servo Denso còn mới tinh, chưa có driver để test:
> 2 con lớn 1kw, mấy con nhỏ 750 và 400w
> 
> Bán 3tr /mớ
> 
> Báo lẻ cho em con 400w được không bác ơi.


Con 400w thì 400k lẻ nhé

----------


## nguyencong93

[QUOTE=ppgas;161682]


> Con 400w thì 400k lẻ nhé


Bác chụp giúp em mã con động cơ được không ạ?

----------


## ppgas

[QUOTE=nguyencong93;161684]


> Bác chụp giúp em mã con động cơ được không ạ?


Đây bác nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mấy bộ alpha

48. Alpha step 66ak, điện vào 24vDC.
Jack cắm đầy đủ và đã test
Giá *đã bán*

49. Alpha step 46ak, điện vào 24vDC


Jack cắm đầy đủ và đã test
Giá 750k/bộ (vỡ gạch, bán bình thường)

Cũng cần thanh lý luôn 3 bộ 911AC nhưng đê chụp lại hình động cơ, hiện chỉ có driver

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật: 
45. Bộ mâm khí nén kẹp rút máy tiện CNC, cả mâm, chấu kep (kẹp phôi ~30mm) có bầu rút khí nén, đã test lực hút khá mạnh. Tháo ra tính để khi nào cần thì lắp vô sài tiếp nhưng chắc là còn lâu lắm  :Smile: 


Giá: đã bán

Nguyên bản tháo từ con tiện này:


và món mới:
50. Mâm cập hơi máy tiện cnc. Cái này chủ yếu dành cho kẹp phôi nhanh dạng ống. Lồng cái ống vô má ngoài chấu kẹp, đạp hơi bung ra cứng ngắt. Có đầy đủ bầu khí. Đã test ngon lành cành mít  :Smile: 


Giá 1tr5

Anh em quan tâm chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ sđt chữ ký. Cảm ơn.

----------


## nguyencong93

[QUOTE=ppgas;161705]


> Đây bác nhé.


cảm ơn bác, em không lấy nữa nhé. Seach mã mà không ra không kiếm được driver cũng nhọc  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

[QUOTE=nguyencong93;161772]


> cảm ơn bác, em không lấy nữa nhé. Seach mã mà không ra không kiếm được driver cũng nhọc


Ok bác. Cái này như hàng OEM Misumi sản xuất cho Denso. Nên tìm không ra datasheet cũng như driver cho nó. Ai có robot đúng dòng này thì mua về thay thế thôi.

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp...
51. Combo nhôm như hình. 
Dài ~820mm
Ngang: 120mm
Hành trinh: 580mm
1ray lớn, ~45mm
Vitme 16 bước 20
Còn rất đẹp, trượt nhẹ, êm
Có 3 con sensor
Nặng~8kg
Mặt bích servo 200/400w hoặc step size 60.






Giá đã bán

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mã số 28. 
Vòng bi mặt bích con lăn THK chịu tải lớn

Cái nhỏ (lớn đã bán) vòng ngoài D150, trong d80, dày 32, vòng trong dày 17mm.
Cái này không giữ được tấm đế nhưng có cốt răng với cặp bạc 7xxx


Giá *500k/1*

----------


## ppgas

Bán chủ nhật:
51. Combo nhôm như hình. 
Dài ~820mm
Ngang: 120mm
Hành trinh: 580mm
1ray lớn, ~45mm
Vitme 16 bước 20
Còn rất đẹp, trượt nhẹ, êm
Có 3 con sensor
Nặng~8kg
Mặt bích servo 200/400w hoặc step size 60.

Giá đã bán

----------


## kaf299

Được sự đồng ý của bác Chủ, mình đăng nhờ để bán 2 món đồ sau:

1. 02 bộ Servo Panasonic 400W Minas A5IIE. Servo(MBDKT2510E) + Motor (MHMD042G1U) - Tình trạng đã sử dụng - Hoạt động tốt - Đầy đủ giắc trên Servo. Giá 2 bộ là 6 triệu. 







2. 01 Màn hình HMI Mitsubishi GT1662-VNBA. Hoạt động tốt, không vết rạn nứt. Giá 3 triệu.




Một lần nữa xin cám ơn bác Chủ đã cho đăng ké  :Smile: 

Số điện thoại: 0934 sáu chín tám ba 88

----------

ppgas

----------


## kaf299

[QUOTE=kaf299;162127]Được sự đồng ý của bác Chủ, mình đăng nhờ để bán 2 món đồ sau:

1. 02 bộ Servo Panasonic 400W Minas A5IIE. Servo(MBDKT2510E) + Motor (MHMD042G1U) - Tình trạng đã sử dụng - Hoạt động tốt - Đầy đủ giắc trên Servo. Giá 2 bộ là 6 triệu. 
Đã bán ạ!

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp...
52. Biến áp 1 pha ra 3 pha 3kva: đã bán

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Con đó là biến thế hay là converter pharse vậy bác chủ. Sao e nhìn giống biến thế hạ áp vao 3pha 380v ra 3 pha 220v.

----------


## ppgas

> Con đó là biến thế hay là converter pharse vậy bác chủ. Sao e nhìn giống biến thế hạ áp vao 3pha 380v ra 3 pha 220v.


Cái vỏ nó tận dụng hay sao đó bác. Điện vào 1 pha 220V, ra 3 pha.

----------


## ppgas

Lâu lâu cập nhật lên xíu không quên mất luôn cái thớt

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Trương , có nhầm không đó , biến áp ghi rõ 3 pha 380 vào , ra 3 pha 220V , dây điện phía sau nó cũng rõ ràng , lấy đâu ra 1 pha vào 3 pha ra anh.

À , clip kẹp của anh về từ 1 tuần rồi, chưa chạy qua anh được.

----------

ppgas

----------


## tuandd1

> Anh Trương , có nhầm không đó , biến áp ghi rõ 3 pha 380 vào , ra 3 pha 220V , dây điện phía sau nó cũng rõ ràng , lấy đâu ra 1 pha vào 3 pha ra anh.
> 
> À , clip kẹp của anh về từ 1 tuần rồi, chưa chạy qua anh được.


Cái vỏ thôi bác, vào 1 pha ra 3 pha được mà

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Anh Trương , có nhầm không đó , biến áp ghi rõ 3 pha 380 vào , ra 3 pha 220V , dây điện phía sau nó cũng rõ ràng , lấy đâu ra 1 pha vào 3 pha ra anh.
> 
> À , clip kẹp của anh về từ 1 tuần rồi, chưa chạy qua anh được.


Để tranh thủ ghé nay mai nhé. 

Còn cái biến áp, nó tận dụng cái vỏ của dòng khác.
Cái này điện vào 1pha 220, ra 3pha 220. Công suất 3kVA

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập nhật phía dưới.

----------


## ppgas

Anh em cho phép cập nhật lên nhé. 
Còn quá trời món muôn tái cơ cấu mà dạo này bán buôn ế ẩm quá nên lười cập nhật món mới  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật

52. Biến áp 1 pha ra 3 pha 3kva. Còn bảo hành gần 3 năm nhé


Giá Đã bán

52. Bàn gá phay chíp điện thoại có đế hút chân không mini:


Giá 600k -> *còn 500k*

53. Tay gắp thay dao BT30




Giá 700k - *còn 550k*

----------


## ppgas

54. Mâm cập Kitagawa, D160


Giá:1tr6

55. Mâm cập Kitagawa, D160
 

Giá:1tr6

56. Mâm cập Kitagawa, D160 có đế zin 

Giá: đã bán

57. Biến áp cách li vào 3pha như hình
Hàng bãi, nặng 22kg


Giá 1tr2 giảm còn 1tr

----------


## ppgas

58. Mấy bộ nguồn 24V, tất cả đã test
- Điện vào 100-240vAC ra 24VDC, 10A



450k/1  800k/2

- Điện vào 100-120VAC ra 24VDC, 4.5A


250k giảm còn 150k

- Điện vào 100-115VAC ra 24VDC, 2.5A


150k giảm còn 100k

----------


## ppgas

Đã cập lại nhật giá phía trên.

----------

